# FEB & MARCH 2WW TESTERS - TTC with TX



## Stretch

Hello and welcome to your new home for your 2WW  
everyone is very welcome to join in for chat and support, just post saying your test date and what treatment you are having and we will add you to the list  ​   Sending you all positive vibes  ​[csv]Members Name, Test Date, Treatment, Outcome
legalbeagle, 14th Feb, PGD,  
beckycools, 18th Feb, IVF,  
susie7, 21st Feb, FET,  
nicecuppatea, 22nd Feb, IVF,  
sweetlady, 22nd Feb, ICSI,  
phoebs1, 22nd Feb, IUI,  
babysteps, 22nd Feb, IVF,  
ruby1, 22nd Feb, IUI,  
bbhope, 22nd Feb,  
sey28, 23rd Feb, ICSI,  
'lil'one, 23rd Feb, FET,  
lindylou1, 23rd Feb, IVF,  
shanks11, 24th Feb, IVF,  
chazrab, 24th Feb, IVF,  
xsusax, 24th Feb, IVF, 
eva1974, 24th Feb, ICSI,  
julsipoos, 24th Feb, FET,  
traci107, 24th Feb, 
hoping4ababy, 24th Feb, ICSI,  
julieboo, 25th Feb, IVF,  
angel2010, 25th Feb, Clomid, 
brightkat, 25th Feb, IVF,  
dawnie1704, 25th Feb, ICSI,  
louh, 25th Feb, IVF,  
star2star, 25th Feb, ICSI,  
wishinganddreaming, 26th Feb, DIUI,  
jack2009, 27th Feb, DIUI,  
sarah21, 27th Feb, ICSI,  
loza22, 27th Feb, ICSI,  
snewman2705, 28th Feb, FET, 
kareng, 1st March, IVF,  
shazkowaski, 1st March, ICSI,  
doddyclaire, 2nd March, ICSI,  
ldh26, 2nd March, ICSI,  
hippa, 2nd March, ICSI,  
mrsbee, 2nd March, IVF,  
charlotte80, 2nd March, IVF,  
angela29a,  , ICSI, 
babymaryam, 3rd March, IVF, 
jen42, 3rd March, IVF,  
md34, 3rd March, IVF,  
nettya, 3rd March, DEIVF,  
ejg123, 3rd March, ICSI, 
bettyboo2, 3rd March, ICSI,  
roxychick121, 4th March, ICSI,  
kirstielou, 4th March, FET,  
i'm hopefull, 4th March, IVF, 
beanlucky, 4th March, ICSI, 
bxx, 5th March, IUI, 
kirstielou, ??, FET, 
newmum2b, 6th March, IVF, 
loubylou84, 6th March, ICSI, 
snootyboots, 6th March, PGD, 
chazette, 7th March, ICSI, 
redkay75, 7th March, ICSI, 
shelleylouise73, 7th March, IVF, 
littlemissme, 7th March, IVF, 
amz2006, 8th March, FET,  
bluemaomao, 8th March, ICSI, 
madelinerose, 9th March, ICSI, 
bambina, 9th March, FET, 
alex42, 9th March, IVF, 
vanessac, ??, ICSI, 
fizzwizz, 9th March, IVF, 
delli, 10th March, IVF
macker1, 10th March, ICSI, 
mandypandy, 10th March, ICSI, 
xxvickxx, 10th March, ICSI, 
alex2000, 10th March, ICSI, 
april33, 11th March, ICSI, 
lesleyak, 11th March, ICSI, 
dizzydee, 11th March, DIVF, 
folligirl, 11th March, IVF, 
gail75, 11th March, IVF, 
miller, 12th March, ICSI, 
pati, 12th March, ICSI, 
amyn, 12th March, Clomid, 
shineygems, 13th March, IVF, 
ali_b, 13th March, ICSI, 
joash, 14th March, ICSI, 
jess1, 14th March, IVF, 
sarana77, 14th March, ICSI,
dawncwuk, 15th March, DIUI, 
JD77, 16th March, ICSI,
luckygift, 18th March, FET, 
mooers, 18th March, Tamoxifen,

[/csv]


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi ladies can I join you please? 

I had DIUI today and my official test day is the 26th February. I have decided not to buy any tests until then as I just know I won't be able to resist testing early !! 
Hope you all doing ok 

K x


----------



## Beckycools

Hi Ladies!

Mind if I join you all?

I'm half way through my two week wait..... test next Friday! It can't come quick enough.

I have made a pact with DH not top have an HPT in the house as I know I would be naughty and test early!

Becks x


----------



## Susie7

Test on 21st. Had blastocyst transfer on 4th Feb


----------



## sweet lady

Mac Cook said:


> Hello and welcome to your new home for your 2WW
> everyone is very welcome to join in for chat and support, just post saying your test date and what treatment you are having and we will add you to the list  ​   Sending you all positive vibes  ​[csv]Members Name, Test Date, Treatment, Outcome
> nicecuppatea, 22nd Feb, IVF,
> phoebs1, 22nd Feb, IUI
> [/csv]


Hi ya. Can i be added to the list plz

Sweet Lady
OTD 22nd Feb
IVF

Thanks


----------



## Stretch

All added ladies and sending you loads of luck


----------



## legalbeagle

Hi 

Can you add me?

I'm testing 14 Feb and I had PGD.

Cheers


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

I had IUI last Sunday and OTD is 22nd Feb.  Swinging from being really positive to really negative.  Almost one week down!

Lots of luck to everybody
xxx


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi Everyone,

I had FET yesterday and am going crazy already (as you can see by the time I am typing this on a Saturday morning!). My test day is 24th Feb.

How long do people normally wait to be naughty and do HPT?!!

Good luck everyone,

Juls


----------



## sweet lady

I normally do a hpt about 7 days after e.c. That is when i crack


----------



## nicecuppatea

Hi ladies 

thanks for setting us up Mac Cook 

I'm doing ok on this wait as long as I'm distracted but if I'm on my own I start getting obessed with HPTs  

Really not sure whether to do one early or not... each time I've had IUI I've tested on day 10, and although they were always BFN it helped me prepare for the BFN beta test result each time instead of it being a big shock.  

What does everyone else think?

 for all of you xx


----------



## pheobs1

I too am obsessed with the thought of testing.  Sometimes I think I want to do it, then other times I think I would remain blissfully unaware.
I got basted on Sunday, so tomorrow will be day 7.  I had the HCG trigger shot, so I am scared to test, incase it says positive because of that and scared if it says negative (because it's too early) I will be on a downer.
Clinic OTD is 22 Feb, but the nurse said that we could test on the 20th, but if it's negative to recheck on the 22nd.
Moral of this ramble is....yes I'm obsessed with thinking about HPT and have no clue what to do!
xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Try and hold out if you can


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi Ladies


Can i join? I have had icsi and my OTD is the 25th Feb.


I feel like i am going a bit  already but i am determined not to test early!


----------



## BabySteps

Hi to everyone.

Can I be added to the let pls?

Test date is 22nd Feb for IVF.  Not sure how I'm going to get thru the next 10 days but think worry & comfort eating might become my 2 closest friends!!

Good luck to us all.


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi everyone,

I agree with you Babysteps - In the last 2 days I have probably eaten what I would normally eat in 4!! We deserve a treat though.....or a few!!

thanks for all your replies, Im going to try my hardest to wait until test day but I am DEF going to test at home on the day before we go to hospital to prepare myself if it's negative. I'm not feeling very positive at the moment!

Has anyone got any tips for the 2ww? Last time I was off work as my EC was very painful afterwards so just rested the whole time. This time I have to work but have read to basically just carry on as normal but to not do anything strenous or lift anything heavy. Has anyone been told anything else?

Juls


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi


Please add me, I test on 25 Feb.


Not feeling very positive after waking at 3.30am this morning in agony, but been ok'ish all day so hopefully we're still on track at the moment.


Definitely won't be testing at home .... I'm the kind of person who won't want to test at all for fear of getting a negative or worse a positive and then a neg later on, I'd rather just wait to see if my AF comes or not.  If it's not here in 6 months, then I'll go buy a cot or something...   


Wibble xx


----------



## BrightKat

Hi all,

I am brand new here but have one embie onboard. ET was on Friday so test date is 25th Feb.

We did it via IVF. I found the treatment fine but have a feeling this 2ww is going to be a killer!

Love Kat


----------



## angel2010

im due to test on 25th feb on 7th cycle of clomid


----------



## JulieBoo

Feeling quite negative today ..... my tummy looks so swollen, I look 4 months gone already. My boobs are killing me and I'm dreading going back to work tomorrow.  Not just because my uniform is so tight and uncomfortable, but also with all the soldier's sniggers, finger pointing and whispering "Ma'am has got really fat just lately, maybe she's pregnant, why is the fat lazy cow not doing any PT today?" My boss is finding the whole episode inconvenient cos I can't work until midnight every night as usual, whilst he goes home to his family and my ***** of a colleague is revelling in pointing out all my mistakes and recent incompetencies at work because there simply aren't enough hours in the day. 

Sorry just need an off load, my work causes so much stress and depresses me so much and I guess I'm just not in the right frame of mind for facing it at the moment.  Urrggghhhh I feel just horrible.  The sad fact is that this tx probably won't even work, I am just not usually that lucky.

Thanks for listening, think I'm gonna go eat worms now. :-(


----------



## Stretch

Hello Angel - welcome   

Julie - ah hunny just wanted to send you a huge   , the 2WW is pure torture without having to deal with all that too


----------



## BabySteps

Hi Julie

Just wanted to say I'm looking like a bloated big whale at the moment!  My boobs are swollen & sore to the touch...even if they jiggle it's agony!  And to top it all off I'm constipated!!  

Sorry to hear about your work situation....that must be hard. Try not to let those haters get you down....people like that make me so angry.  Ignore them all and do something nice for yourself....something that will make you smile.  (I'd be treating myself to my fav bar of chocolate...I mean one can't hurt....) sending you lots of PMA.


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi Julie 


Would you be able to have some more time off work? If you don't feel ready to go back to work maybe you shouldn't.


----------



## JulieBoo

Thanks guys.  I'll be ok when I get there, just needed a rant that's all.

Unfortunately it's difficult to just take days off the Army, to do that I have to go in for a sick parade first, and I'd probably spend more time sat in the med centre than at home, so may as well just bite the bullet (excuse the pun) and do something worth while in the office instead, so much work to catch up on since having 3 days off last week.  Perhaps I could wear a pair of DH's combats and I'll wear my woolly pully, everyone looks pregnant in them, even the men! lol

Thanks Baby steps, I'm gonna 'borrow' DH's creme egg from the fridge, that will make me feel better! 

Happy thoughts tomorrow, promise.  Julie xx


----------



## Susie7

I've just made chocolate chip cookies! Yum! Enjoy x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Julie,

I know exactly how you feel.  I am in a male dominated work place, I struggle for them to take me seriously anyway, it's even worse now because my mind just isnt' focusing..  I've got to go in for the first time since treatment tomorrow.  Absolutley dreading it.
Good luck, will be thinking of you.
xxxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Thanks Pheobs,  good luck for you tomorrow too.  Whilst it's not nice that other people are having a rough time too, it's kinda nice to know that we're not alone.

x


----------



## ruby1

hello all !!

I am testing 22/02 its my first try of IUI ...

I know what you all mean about work... everyone I work with are Men who are like 15 years older than me, I find it hard enough to get into the boys club without all the time off I have had recently !

I am bloated also ? My work suits are very tight !!! I have not been going to the gym and piling on the pounds round the midrift !!

good luck to everyone .... nice to know I am not the only person in the world !! If anyone else is having IUI... there is another realy good thread going. But I am sure all are welcome not just IUI's !!


----------



## loza22

Hi Ladies, Hope you dont mind me joining, Ive had ET 11/02/11, I will be testing on the 27/02, not sure why I have to wait 16 days but I shall do what Im told  . Hope everyone is ok, im slowly going mad although I only had ET Friday gone, im scared to do anything!! xxx


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi ladies


Hope you are all ok?


I am still getting af type cramps and feeling a bit sick. I am guessing the sick feeling is from the progesterone. I am going slowly mad and it hasn't even been a week since ET! I think the next couple of weeks are going to go very slow!




Sending everyone lots of


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Can i join you?
We brought our snow babies home on 9th Feb (3 day embies from prev icsi).
I am now on day 5 of my 2ww and analysing every little twinge - do have some funny cramping....
Julie - really sorry you have work to contend with too....
Look forward to hearing how you are all going ladies
'Lil one
ps my test date is 23 Feb
pps i never test early - what a girlie swat!!


----------



## Stretch

Welcome lil one, loza and ruby   

loza - please can you let me know what treatment you had


----------



## loza22

Hi there,

I had ICSI   X


----------



## LouH

Hi Ladies - we had two embryos transfered on 11/2 test date 25/2...long protocol IVF.

*Mac Cook* - could you add me to the list?

Isn't this 2ww the hardest part!!!

Thanks LouH


----------



## lindylou1

Hi everyone, could I be added to the list please.

Had day 5 ransfer today, OTD 23/3/11.

Good luck to everyone.

Thanks,

Lynn


----------



## BrightKat

Hi nice to meet you all

I can't imagine going through all of this and working in the Army. Lots of hugs to you for doing it. My 5th day on progesterone and nicely bunged up now 

Off to the cinema with DH now to take my mind off of things.

Happy Valentines Day ladies. 

Kat x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies

Hope all well with you.   

For those bunged up ladies - drink plenty, it really will help.   

AFM, having some cramping today and a bit of staining, so hoping it's the embies snuggling in, i think it's about the right time...  

Also, feeling a bit crazy - i am only half way through my 2ww, no way i'll get to testing date without going completely mad!!   

'Lil one


----------



## lindylou1

Hi everyone,

Hope evryone is well.

What's everyone doing with themselves to keep occupied? I am starting to get a bit bored. Can't seem to concentrate long enough to watch a full movie!

Am becoming a ******** addict! Actually, correction, i have become a ******** addict! Have found quite a few old school and college chums though so it's been good to catch up with them. 

For those who are also bunged up, I was advised by clinic to take fybogel as it's gentle and doesn't require straining! They are little sachets of husk which you mix with water. Pretty revolting to begin with but I'm kinda getting used to them. You take one in the morning and one in the evening. It has four days to start working but feeling much better for it today! Not back to full working order yet but a step in the right direction this morning lol! Oh, the joys! Never thought I would ever be discussing my bathroom activities on an internet forum but there you go!

Lynn xx


----------



## loza22

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering do you class the day of ET as your first day? or the day after, just becuase I would be on my 5th day if ET day was counted and  if not only 4. Hope everyone is doing ok, i never thought I wold here myself say Im sick of being in the house as when im working I always wish I am, but Im going mad, and eating more than ever before. Did anyone have any signs on either day 4 or 5, nothing seems to be going on for me really apart from a few twinges and a stitch now and again   xxxx


----------



## lindylou1

Hey Lozza,

Our clinic classes day one as ec day, hence my OTD is 23/2 even although I only had my et yesterday with a day 5 blast. Other clinics, it seems, class day one as the day of et. Maybe you could give your clinic a phone to confirm which way they count it. They should be able to give you your OTD.

I know what you mean about the boredom eating, I have eaten enough for three people today already!

I haven't really had any signs as yet but maybe too early for me yet. If you have a look at the thread called 'time to go slightly mad' Blossomtree has posted a time line of what your embryo will be doing. It's quite interesting, it might be on page three I think.

Lynn xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Ruby- Welcome!  I just had our first IUI cycle which was medicated and our OTD is 22 feb too, which is 16DPO!  but the clinic did say we could test on sunday which will be 14 DPO.
Loza - our clinic gave us a 16day wait too ;-{

Well on the charming progesterone topic, I have to say I am really lucky...touch wood.  I haven't had any constipation, got really sore boobies though!

Love and sticky vibes to everyone
xxxx


----------



## sweet lady

Its nice to see the list growing.

I cracked   and tested already. I knew it was going to be a bfn i just wanted to know that the trigger shot was out of my system


----------



## ruby1

Hey all, 

What is progesterone ? Lol sorry for being dumb ! I am
Not taking it that's for sure ? Had first try of IUI medicated with clomid I am 7 dpiui but I seem to have all the symptoms that people describe when using  progesterone ? Xxx


----------



## Susie7

Mine comes in the form of cyclogest pessaries. Sounds hopeful. Best of luck x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Ruby,

I had IUI, but my medicated cycle involved injections to stop ovulation, boost follies, then a trigger shot to enduce ovulation, and a cyclogest pessarie every night until 12 weeks if BFP.  The cyclogest gives a lot of similar symptoms to being pg, so it makes us even more crazy on the 2ww!
xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies
Had a look at the 'what is the embie doing now' and have a question:
I have always (twice) bled on 9 days post transfer, but according to the list, pregnancy hormones wouldn't have been detectable for a further three days.
My consultant has told me bleeding at that time isn't premature - but a sign things haven't worked, the embies just need to 'give out their signals' ....but......if hcg only detectable three days later.....is it a different hormone which is secreted to 'switch off' the period?
Answers on a postcard please!
'Lil one


----------



## pheobs1

Pass sorry!  Sure someone on here will be able to help though! xxxx


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi,  has anyone found that they get numbness at the injection site? My thigh has been numb for 2 days now! 

The good thing is, Ive just done my injection in that thigh and I didnt feel a thing!

Thanks

Juls
x


----------



## dawnie1704

Sorry lil one not sure!


----------



## ruby1

Hey all ! How is it going ? Excuse and spelling mistakes on my phone  

Lil one - not too sure actually,  people get bfp frOm day 9 with early tests, so the preg hormone must be present in some people ?

Juls - I heard about numbness before, but if your worried just call thr doctors or nurses they are supposed to support you in this stuff. Although I have heard some scary stories about some of the clinics !! 

Ok I am on 8 dpiui tomorrow ... My BB are definatly very painful and heavy, nips sore ... In fact the left one is swelling bigger than the right !! Ha ha ! No watery CM today though ... You know this week as has not been as bad as I thoughtiy would. Maybe because work is busy. Got my clearblue digital HPT today ready for next week though ! 


Hope everyone is ok ... Have we had any news back fro
Anyone yet ? Good or bad ? 


Xxx


----------



## BBhope

Hi Ladies,

Can you please add me as my test date 21/02/11. I had EC on 7/2/11 and 1 ET on 10/2/11.

Running out of patience now.


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies 
Hoping all well.....  

AFM increasing staining now, so am starting to think another BFN?? surely not?   

Praying it is just the little embies burrowing and snuggling but it is seeming alarmingly similar.....   

Please send me some PMA ladies...  

'Lil one


----------



## Susie7

Don't give up hope lil one - I have known ladies that have bled just before testing and got a BFP and also bled for the few months and still gone on to have healthy babies. Keep your chin up and that PMA - when did you have your ET? and what was your embryo?


----------



## Susie7

Also meant to say that with FET - it sometimes takes a little more time for the embies to wake up and start developing so you might be getting delayed implantation bleeding - so it's not over yet! Keep positive honey.


----------



## lil&#039; one

Susie - thanks, that has helped, it wouldn't surprise me if the embies were a little sleepy - their mother is a lot of the time!
We had out trt at Woking - they put back 2 day 3 embies - they don't tell you grade as they're not sure it's the only factor - but they were a 3 and a 5 cell!
Good luck on your journey!!
'Lil one


----------



## pheobs1

Hey Lil one just wanted to add, my mum had a few months of periods while she was pregnant with me and I turned out just fine.  The test is the most important thing.  My clinic told me even if I get AF to still test on OTD, so there is always hope
xxxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Fingers crossed lil one that it is implantation bleeding, sending you   

Hope everyone is doing ok on the dreaded 2WW, I am finding it harder that I thought, I can't stop thinking about it and imagining it working and then imagining it not working   

I am only 5dpo but I am finding the progesterone symptoms hard going. I am getting such sore boobs, nausea, AF type cramps and my hormones are crazy   
Today I was photocopying at school and I suddenly felt sooo sick and hot then like I was going to pass out. Then the photocopier wouldn't do what I wanted it to and I nearly had a breakdown!!! It's mad goodness knows how I am going to get through the next week and a half!! 

K x


----------



## dawnie1704

lil one i hope that its implantation bleeding  


Hello to everyone else. Hope you are not all going too  in the 2ww


Dawn xx


----------



## lindylou1

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all okay.

Lil one, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of   and  . 

I haven't had much in the way of symptoms other than tender boobies. Trying not to read too much into anything but it's not easy.

Lynn xx


----------



## lindylou1

Hi,

Hope everyone is okay.

Keeping everything crossed for you lil one. Sening you lots of   and  

I haven't had much in the way of symptoms at all other than slightly sensitive boobies. Trying not to analyse everything but it's not easy.

Lynn xx


----------



## lindylou1

Duh, sorry for the three replies, my laptop was playing up and I didn't think any of them had worked. Blame it on the


----------



## Traci107

HI JULS, 

MY TEST IS ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH ALSO.. I AM SOO NERVOUS.. I AM HAVING REALLY BAD CRAMPING RIGHT NOW. I AM SO WORRIED THAT SOMETHING IS GOING TO WRONG. GOOD LUCK TO U !! 

THANKS, 

TRACI


----------



## LouH

Hi Traci - I am 6DPT and have too been having period type pains all day after feeling absolutley nothing all day yesterday. Lots of women seem to have this and I have had feedback on these women also having their BFP's so we must see it as our embies settling in and getting comfy!

This 2ww business is just the hardest part...the waiting....!


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

hope you are doing ok?
Legalbeagle - any news yet hun?
xxxx


----------



## sweet lady

Hey Ladies. Just to let you know that are doing BOGOF on First Response Early HPT. A single test is £8.36 and a twin pack is £10.71

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10052&st=specificPromo&promoName=Buy+1+get+1+free+on+selected+First+Response&langId=-1&catalogId=10551

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi Everyone,

I have have been having some twinges the last couple of days. I keep trying to analyse everything! From my last BFP ( I need to update my profile) I cant really remember feeling much different from normal. 

7 days to go....... I am so tempted to test early but DH doesn't want me too. 

Might still do one in a couple of days though........

Juls. X


----------



## doddyclaire

Good morning

Could I be added in please?  Had one embie transferred yesterday and test date is 2nd March.
Dreading the whole 2ww business as I am NOT a patient person!!  Already i'm bored of vegetating on the sofa and feel in need to be up and busy, but DP tells me off if I even lift a finger!!!
Any distraction ideas would be great!!

Cheers girls

Claire
xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

hope you dont mind me joing you all, just to let you all know im PUPO!!! had 2 topgrade embies at 4 cell  transferred yesterday my 2 little icsi pixies:0))) and 1 frozen.xx let the 2ww commence 
bit confused by otd date as hospital for ec gave me one date and bourne works out another date, when thet say xxx amount of days after et do they count the day of et as day 1?? or the day after..lol,  keeping date to myself..lol dont want all friends crazing me at the time, just immediate family know.xx just will say its not til march and not the same day as Doddyclaires.xx 
Dh made me laugh yesterday in the waiting room was explaining what BFP and BFN etc means and he said all we need to worry about is BFG  ( big fat grin!!!) 
Congrats all those PUPO, be careful of that toilet paper monster  ( thats what i named myself on 1st cycle as became obsessed with exmaning it on last cycle)
Will catch up on all your other messages later. Doddyclaire great minds think alike, we both joined this thread now..lol


----------



## LouH

Hi Claire - I know how you feel, I think this 2WW is the hardest bit, the waiting is of form of torture!!! I had had ET 11/2 and came back to work on day 6 which was actually quite a good distraction in itself and I've planned a busy weekend so no time to think  

Here's some tips from me;

Top DVDs just watched - Letters from Juliette, The Switch and Going the distance. Also re watch all the old classics you love!

Have little 30 min strolls, It is good to keep the blood circulation going.

Do some cooking (if you are a cook that is). I have nearly filled my freezer!

If you have sky+ or equiv, record anything and everything so always something to watch

Phone up and catch up with old friends

Read a good book

Organise stuff in the house that you've been putting off for ages (not furniture of course!!)

Online shopping if you have some spare pennies

Plan/research a holiday to celebrate what is sure to be a BFP!!!  

Nothing spectacular above but hope the times passes quickly.

Lou xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies

Hope all well with you all...

Susie, Phoebs, W&D, Dawnie, Lindy and others - thsnk you so much for the PMA, i could feel it through the screen 

Angela - loved the toilet paper monster  - i have definately met him this week....

AFM- i had a bit of a scare yesterday when i had a small amount of red watery blood when i went to the ladies room - sorry if







. I spoke with a lovely nurse at my clinic who told me it really shouldn't be AF as i haven't ovulated - therefore no corpus luteum and body won't know i need one, she suggested perhaps implantation - please







- need to ring back if it continues but so far no sign, even after my am loo vist. so sorry yet again for









So overall i am clinging on to some PMA







- thanks for sending it my way....

Sending it right back at you all!









'Lil one


----------



## Susie7

OOOOH lilone - that does sound like implantation. How fantastic! Keep up that PMA honey you will get there....

Big hugs to all not long for me to test now - 21st - Saturday - having kittens as we speak! Now that woudl be a first!

Keep away from the pee sticks girls it will only stress you out whether it is negative or not - just let it happen and it will. PMA xxxxxx


----------



## Stretch

hi guys,

Please can everyone take a look at the list on the first page, check your details and if there are any blanks on your info can you let me know   

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi Mac

We had ICSI too!

x


----------



## Sarah21

Hi ladies,

Could I join too please!  I had ET yesterday, so my OTD is 28th Feb.  I had ICSI and had 1 blast put back in.

Does everyone else have just a constant dull ache after ET, or is it just me?

Also, have you all stopped eating anything they say pregnant women shouldn't eat?  have been looking today, and there's a lot!

x


----------



## lindylou1

Hi everyone,

Hope you have all had a good day.

Lil One - so pleased to hear you haven't had any more spotting and most likely implantation bleeding, sounds very promising! All the   obviously did the trick.

Hi to all the new ladies who have joined and wishing you lots of luck.

Susie, good luck for Saturday, only two sleeps to go!

xx


----------



## shanks11

Hi All, i would like to join you
I am on 2ww - testing on Thursday 24th
Trying to be positive but trying not to at the same time incase of a negative test :-(
Not had any bleeding at all - bit bloated at the moment and i have been drinking loads of water
I cant wait till next week 
Really nervous of the test date
xxx
Sarah


----------



## lindylou1

Hi Sarah, 

welcome, you are testing around same time as me, I'm 23rd. Getting nervous now! I haven't had any bleeding of any sort either and my bloating has gone down a lot. Clothes no longer stretching at the seams, pretty much back to my usual little muffing top! Not sure if that good sign or not, who know's eh?

Best of luck

Lynn xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all! 

Please can I jump on your thread??

I had ET today from ICSI with PESA. One little embie 6 cell on a day 2 transfer- test day is 1st March please can I be added to the list.

Got a bit of an ache from the transfer too Sarah21.

I am trying really hard to stay positive but not get my hopes up      

Lots of Love

Shaz x


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi ladies


I hope you are all ok and have had a good day!  


Has anyone got any symptoms? I have got af cramps but i have had them since EC.


Sending lots of     for everyone xx


----------



## BrightKat

Hey everyone and welcome to the new people 

Dawnie I've only got sore (.)(.) and have recovered from my earlier blockage problems. Nearly half way through now and was expecting more stress than I have been feeling. 

Take it easy ladies OTD comes to us all and whatever it brings we can deal with it!

Love Kat x


----------



## BabySteps

Hi all

I am 10 days post fertilisation.  Up until now I've been having pains all over my tummy, sort of like post exercise pains.  Today however all my pains have gone and my bloated belly seems to be receding. I'm starting to freak out!!

Feels exactly the same as I did on our 1st cycle.  

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## sweet lady

Mac Cook said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Please can everyone take a look at the list on the first page, check your details and if there are any blanks on your info can you let me know
> 
> Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxx


Hi ya. Can i change my detail please. I was meant to do standard IVF but on egg collection it was changed to ISCI

Thanks


----------



## dawnie1704

BabySteps i feel exactly how i did on my first cycle too. But this does not  mean that this time hasn't worked. Sending you lots of


----------



## BabySteps

Thanks Dawnie. 

How are you managing to stay so positive?  I need more of what you have.


----------



## Susie7

Sending you lots of PMA ladies - the BFP are starting to come in thick and fast so keep it up! Visualisation definitely works.


----------



## Julsipoos

Has anyone cracked and done hpt yet?! 

Juls x


----------



## Susie7

Was so close but resisted will do it tomorrow when my hubby is around.


----------



## loza22

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing ok, Im having a really down day today  , haven't had any symptoms apart frorm very slight cramp (hardly there) and my boobies arnt even that sore now, maybe its just me, going to try and sort myself out and get my positive head on  . Im only 8 days into 2ww so maybe have some sort of signs next week. Sorry for whinging, my hubby is at work so sitting on my own, Im even whinging to the dog who isnt interested in the slightest!!! xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Whinge away loza22.  That's what we are here for.  I am afraid I am in the negative state of mind with you.  DH too is in work.  I had loads of symptoms but they have all stopped now, so certain it's a BFN for us this month.  OTD is Tuesday but clinic said we could test on Sunday too.  This is so hard
xxxx


----------



## Susie7

Come on ladies. Where is your PMA stop sending those negative vibes to your little embies . Big hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## loza22

Thanks Pheobs, Im finding this mentally exhausting  , Im normally quite a positive person but I think when you want something so much it plays tricks with your mind! Ive heard of a lot of people having loads of symptoms but they wear off just before test day and they get a BFP, I think Im more concerned as I have had any and even my boobies arnt too bad, but its a waiting game. Im wishing you so much luck for sunday, Ive got to wait until next sunday, so might try next Friday, (it would be 2 weeks Friday but have to wait to Sunday apparently 16 long days) xxxx


----------



## Susie7

Liza
I know lots of ladies that ave gone through the 2 ww without any symptoms whatsoever.
My best friend has had IVF  several times and had no symptoms at all and now has 3 beautiful girls so don't despair honey. Xxxxx


----------



## loza22

Aw thank you ladies I feel a bit better now, dont know what I would do without this site, im not reading anything more negative and going to get a grip   xxxxxx lots of      going to come from now!!!xx


----------



## shanks11

Morning ladies 
I had EC 11/2/11 and am on day 7 of my 2ww....holding back with the urge to test early!  
I have anohter 5 sleeps until i am supposed to test  

I am reading storied of implantation bleeds! I havent had any bleeding - is this good or bad? 
What stage would my embie be at now? Its been 9 days since EC - had 1 8 cell embie on day 3

I am at work at the momnet but cant concentrate - i really want to test!

Its doing my head in.....  

Hope you are all keeping well?

Sarah


----------



## Sarah21

I have just realised that I put my OTD as 28th, but it's the 27th - same day as you loza!

Shanks - I was thinking the same about implantation bleeds - does everyone have them if you get BFP?  Aren't they supposed to be on day 6 or 7?  If so, I haven't had it either, but I am only on day 7 today.

My PMA is quite good at the moment, so I would like to share it wil you all!    
I know it won't stay like this throughout the 2ww, so take it whilst you can!  

Anyone got any exciting plans over the weekend to keep themselves busy?

x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Susie...but I may have been naughty.....12 DPO and a BFP with clear blue digital.........:-(


----------



## Susie7

Pheobs - you little minx but a big fat congratulations! That's brilliant news - you today - me tomorrow - we've definitely set if off now!

Just for those ladies wondering what is happening I found this on another thread so you can see what is happening


1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

Implantation timeline for a a 5dt (blast) :

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


But please don't stress - just enjoy being PUPO!

Fabulous news pheobs x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies

Congrats Phoebs - great news   

Welcome to Sarah 21 and Shaz   

Talking of symptoms - having or not having is not a sign either way - eveyone is so different.

I got to 9 weeks pregnant last year without knowing, it was ectopic but on blood test my pregnancy hormones were 'through the roof' so just shows you really can't tell!!   

To all the ladies feeling a bit down - sending some PMA your way. although i know how you feel......  

I had a day off work today and cracked and did a HPT, but was a BFN....i really shouldn't have done it.....my test day isn't until next wednesday - so i am 5 days early and didn't do early morning test, but after reading about Phoebs' BFP (we are only a day apart in testing dates) I am feeling pretty down....  

What do you reckon ladies - any chance of a BFP next wednesday?   

Promise not to test again until OTD   

'Lil one


----------



## Susie7

Lil one - you shouldn't have tested honey it only makes you worse  and stresses you our even more x
What did you have done - d3 embiee or d5? I really think it might have been to early and you need to do your first wee for it to show this early x
Stay strong honey xxxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Susie

We had 2 x day 2 frozen embies put back on their day 3

Still hopeful.......


----------



## shazkowalski

Lil one it needs to be literally first wee of the day and if you are going to do it should only do it a couple of days early. I would wait hun which I know is easy for me to say and I might change my mind in a weeks time! Just remembers over the counter ones can give you a false positive as well    keep your chin up hun xxx


----------



## shanks11

HI Lil one

I started today feeling down but reading all your messages i am now feeling better    

My test day is next Thursday - day after yours so dont be down!   having done the test today is quiet 
early (i was thinking of doing one also but after your experience i darent do it) 

I pray you get the BFP next wed - after all they do say doing the test early gives false results!  

I had 1 embie put back at 8 cell so am trying to stay strong until TD next Thursday although i am driving myself mad 
looking for symptoms & signs

I am at work today and havent done a thing because i cant concentrate    

xx


----------



## shanks11

BTW - Lil one 
My message came across wrong - i didnt mean that i was now feeling positive because of your BFN
Sorry hun

I did read that doing these early gives false results - i pray for your BFP next week 
xx


----------



## Susie7

lilone - you have tested far too early and like I said need the first wee of the day. Stay strong hone

And the rest of the ladies - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!  Hee Hee! x

I've only just got mine in the house today and test in the morning! - Just can't wait x


----------



## pheobs1

OMG Girls......slip up or what, I meant to type BFN.  Hence I am in massive depression xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Really sorry guys, I was in such a state, I must have been thinking about my result and put the wrong  acronym  in.  So verry sorry for the confusion, now I feel even worse.
Think is, mine isn't really that early.......clinic said to test 16 DPO which is Tuesday but said we could test on Sunday too if we wanted.  I just thought that by 12DPO something should be happening.
It is so cruel, I have cramps on and off every day and never get them with AF normally...is there still hope?
xxxxxx

SOrry again if I caused anyone any stress, please forgive me
xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

pheobs  we all make mistakes and hormones are raging  i would test again on your otd, dont give up hope yet.xx
Sarah21, ive still got pains after et:0(((
Only had eggs in 16th feb, and going stir crazy already  lol, got backache, feel a bit light headed today eating and drinking well, so god know what that is,,this is all sent to try us...lol


----------



## lil&#039; one

Phoebs

I think this is  lesson for all of us.....  

It is way too early, even if the clinic said Sunday was ok, remember the hormone levels are literally doubling at this stage so friday is way too early....

If only i listened to my own advice....  

so pact - no early tests for any of us...  

And keep positive Phoebs!!!!    

'Lil one


----------



## pheobs1

Done...certainly a hard lesson learned.  Whatever the outcome I won't be doing this again.  The only real reason I did it was because we are having donor IUI, DH already feels really guilty and is so uptight that I am going to be so disappointed and he can't do anything about it and will always feel like it's his fault.  He has no idea that I have done it.  I wanted to to do one so that I could get used to a BFN before we test together and not be so upset as I don't want to make him feel any worse than he already does.  Problem is though I am so miserable now
God damn it, why weren't the police here at 6.30 this morning!  Funny thing is I had to go totally out of my way to get a god damn test, as DH has hidden all the ones in the house
Sorry again everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susie7

Don't be worrying so much pheobes - it can still be positive - you might have done it too early! But it is a lesson to be learnt.
Stay away until OTD x


----------



## Beckycools

Ladies I didn't have any implantation bleed and didn't really have any symptoms but I tested one day early yesterday and got a BFP!

Hope this gives you some PMA  

Becks x


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Beckycools, fabulous news xxxxx


----------



## shanks11

Thats great news - what protocol were you on?


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hooray Beckycools  !!!


----------



## Susie7

Fantastic beckycools! So pleased for you x


----------



## Beckycools

Thanks girls! 

I really can't believe it worked first time.

Shanks I'm a bit of a dimmy and was never told/ asked what protocol I was on. I started treatment on New years eve and had egg collection on 2 Feb and 2 embies transfered 4 Feb..... I take it that would mean long!?

I have a very tight tummy and almost feel like I can't stand up straight!? There feels like there could be about 10 in there at the moment! GOD HELP ME!!! I don't care though as long as all goes well and we have a healthy baby.

Becks x


----------



## shanks11

Ahhh, congratulations.

I cant wait to test! (24th - roll on next Thursday)

xx
Sarah


----------



## shazkowalski

Ahh congrats becks!! Roll on 1st March for me   

Shaz xx


----------



## Susie7

Wow your first time! 
Hope you have started something.
Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## shazkowalski

God Becks I hope I get that lucky!!!!!! you must be so chuffed!!!

Shaz x


----------



## Beckycools

There you go ladies..... its all for you! xxx


----------



## loza22

Congratulations Beckycools hope this is the start of many   xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Guys

I have updated the list so just shout if anything is wrong   

Sending you all loads of    for today, it is so hard not to test so I do know how you all feel   

Re symptoms I had virtually none until test day   

keep strong xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

congratulations beckycools.xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations Beckycools      

AFM 
I am finding this soooo hard as the progesterone is giving me every symptom possible, cramping and pains in side, nausea, headaches, big and sore boobs, emotional and tired!!! I could go on, I keep feeling pregnant but have to remind myself its because of the drugs  
I wish I could just know now but I am only 7DP IUI 

Hope everyone is coping better than me   

K x


----------



## lindylou1

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Beckycools!   

You must be delighted

Hope everyone else is okay and not going too mad. 

Lynn xx


----------



## ruby1

Congrats becky ! Woo hoo ! So happy for you ! That's really put a smile on my face, good things do happen ! 

Lil one - I feel like doing a test, because I have so many signs that I don't normally have but it could be in my head ... I might so one Sunday thats 12 dpiui, but hopefully I will hold up. I said to myself that I was going to do one this morning to get it out of my system, but I was up so many times last night going to the loo that I thought i would be to weak and diluted for the stick to work this morning anyway .... 

Sorry lack of personals I am having my house redecorated this weekend ... So much heavy lifting to do and I can't do it ! hope everyone is ok. Try and get on later xxx 

Roll on Tuesday ... Xxx


----------



## star2star

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you, OTD for me is 25th so 7 days down 7 to go!  x


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations Beckycools thats great news     


Hopefully this is the first of many BFPs to come  


I hope everyone else is ok? 


I have been feeling a bit teary today but i am determined to wake up with all my PMA again tomorrow!


----------



## Xsusax

Please add me, too! Ivf, testing on 24/02


----------



## newmum

Hi 

Can you please add me

IVF testing March 6th had ET today

Thanks

x x


----------



## Susie7

BFN I am afraid ladies
Stunned as utterly convinced I was will test again tomorrow to make sure
Back to the drawing board x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Susie, I really hope tomorrow brings better news  

K x


----------



## ruby1

Ok I cracked ... I just got a BFP just now with a clear blue digital  !? I can't believe it... I am shaking ! 


But I am worried it's a false negative, because of any HCG in my system... I don't want to tell DH just on case ! I am 11 DPIUI ... What do you think ? 

I am going to take a picture on my phone !


----------



## Stretch

Susie - sending you lots of love and   

Ruby - Fab news congratulations hun xx


----------



## dawnie1704

Susie so sorry   


Ruby congratulations thats great news


----------



## nicecuppatea

Big congratulations Ruby!! 

Susie - hope you get better news tomorrow  

I'm testing on Tues 22nd and am getting real nervous   might do a HPT at home on Monday just so I can prep myself a bit if negative...  eeeek!  Have had loads of the usual symptoms but could just be cyclogest.... good luck girls xx


----------



## newmum

Susie so sorry to hear your news   


Ruby congratulations thats brilliant news   

x x


----------



## bluebell1

I don't think there should be as I asked my clinic the same question and they said it should be out a few days after so I think its a good result


----------



## ANGELA29A

so sorry susie. 
congrats ruby 1
congrats star.xx
Are the clear blue digital the better tests to buy?, got 2 tests from homecare but not sure what they are like?


----------



## LouH

Woke up this morning and AF had well and truly arrived, not just small bleed that you might expect from implantation. Am totally gutted, was not expecting it AT ALL, esp as only 9 days since ET, didn't even get to the end of the 2ww and our test date.


----------



## ruby1

Suzie - hope tomorrow you get a bfp ... Xxx 

I am not convinced it's a real positive, I am otd Tuesday ... I will do it again then... Maybe I am in denial...but after all these years I don't want to set myself up for a fall just in case ... Won't tell the DH ... But I must admit I did look at the maternity clothes in next today ! 

Xxx sorry not more personal, it's hard keeping track only phone xxx


----------



## ruby1

Sorry about that Lou - my clinic said still test and tell them whatever happens and if bleed ? Have you tested ? Is it normal to get AF this early ? Big hug hun xxx


----------



## LouH

Hi Ruby - I called the nurse this morning and she said it was not that common to get AF before OTD as the progesterone should keep it at bay. I have to call her on Monday and hopefully will be able to go and see the consultant on Wednesday.


----------



## ruby1

My cousin had a shot at IVF, she had the same thing like an AF at around 10 DPT, she had a bleed but it was breakthrough bleeding from one of the eggs ... She had a little girl in December ... So don't give up just yet !!! 

Sending you baby dust Hun xxxx big hug ! Xxxx


----------



## LouH

Hi Ruby - I think I'll do a test on Wednesday before we see the consultant just to be sure but this is very heavy and continuous. Never know though, it could be one giving in?

xx


----------



## dawnie1704

Lou don't give up yet. I really hope its not over for you


----------



## baby maryam

Hello, can u add me pls? I had ET on the 17th of Feb, (IVF)... testing on the 3rd of March Godwilling. 

Hoping this 2ww goes fast... already going nuts with myself.


----------



## Stretch

louh - really hoping that things change for you


----------



## MD34

can you add me to your list please. IVF, testing on 3 March
Thanks


----------



## Hippa

Can you add me to the list please.  On TTW, testing on 2 March.  ICSI.  Fingers firmly crossed and going slightly mad.


----------



## Susie7

Congratulations ruby, star888. So pleased for you

BFN. Still feeling very pregnant. Stopped meds yesterday but no sign of AF.  X


----------



## roxychick121

Hi ladies,

Thought I would join the madness that is the 2 ww

Been here before it's the most mind messing 2 weeks you'll ever have
But it's good to talk to others on this journey for sanity sake!!!

Can I be put on the list please test day 4 th march anyone else testing this day??
The last icsi I got to day 10 :-(


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies   

Wish+Dream - hang in there, it is so very hard   

Ruby and star - congrats, great result   

Susie, i am so sorry for you, especially after the run you have had lately, doesn't seem fair sometimes.....next time.....  

Lou - are you on FET or fresh cycle?  On FET it shouldn't be your AF, hopefully just some implantation ??   

Welcome to all the newbies   

AFM I have been having little bits of brain spotting on wiping - sorry....   
I am not really worrying as it hasn't got any worse and certainly isn't AF...
May be i am just kidding myself, but feeling positive      

Had weekend away with family this weekend - my brother and gf anounced they are 6 weeks pregnant - another "accident"  - 3rd in a year, although bless them they have had heart ache in loosing both previous so wish them luck, it just hurts when it's so easy to be acidental for others, isn't it??   

Keep the faith ladies

'Lil one


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi guys,

Just wondering if you guys have experienced cramps in your tummy. I had my little 6 cell two day transfer embie bobbed in on Thursday. Woke up this morning and have a little bit of ache in my tummy. Now AF isn't due until 3rd March so would be really early- i am just a bit confused don't know if it is a side effect of the tx so far or what    just hope that I havent done anything to hurt the little bean and mess up my chances    and hope that this isn't the end of the road       
Please can someone advise?


Shaz xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Shazkowalski.

Tummy cramps are more than normal, they almost seem to be part of the whole experience.  Don't worry about them too much.  Lots of us have suffered windy cramps, AF type cramps and tenderness from all the poking around we've been through.  It'll start to settle a little after the 1st week (either that or perhaps I just go used to it).  Sending you lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## roxychick121

Shaz I'm due AF on 4/3/11 and I'm getting cramps and stitch like pains does this sound similar?

Sending lots of   out there xo


----------



## LouH

Hi Ladies - Thanks for all your support, it def is AF. Extremely heavy and very clotted, so much so that I've actually been a little worried sorry  if TMI. I haven't been able to out today as have to visit the facility so often, it is almost unmanageable...

Hope you are all well and sending you all sticky thoughts.
xx


----------



## shazkowalski

Thanks Julie and Roxy- i was a little worried!

shaz


----------



## Amy N

Just thought id join you lovely ladies (a little premature maybe!!), Im not actually "officially due" to start my 2ww untill thur/friday..... Im currently on a clomid 100mg cycle and will be having tracking scan tomorrow to see how many follies im producing this month, if i have follies tommorow i will have trigger injection wed or thur, so the 2ww starts then!!! guess im a little keen to join here, but  dont really feel like i belong anywhere!!!, its good to see that the BFPs have started to come in already!!, its such a wonderful thing!! Any thing else you want to know just ask!!.....

Mac- will get you to add me to your list once i know that im deff in with a chance this month, 

Thanks ladies!!

Amy xx


----------



## Susie7

Star888
That really does sound positive honey x am sure that the trigger will be out of your system by now x


----------



## star2star

Hope so mate


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi Ladies


Lou so sorry  


Star sounds very positive  


Have been getting really bad af cramps since Friday night. I was convinced af was here but so far not. I have also been having really weird dreams and when i wake up i remember them so clearly. Normally i don't remember dreams i have. This has been happening for the last 4 nights!


----------



## star2star

Dawnie that sounds positive for u too with the vivid dreams? but someone has said crinone can cause that, although i never had them with FET that was BFN and i used crinone then.  You have any naughty dreams?! lol! x


----------



## dawnie1704

Star i hope its not the crinone i didn't get them on my first cycle! One of the dreams was a bit naughty lol!  
Have you had any symptoms?



I only have 5 more sleeps to go till OTD!


----------



## star2star

Dawnie - Our OTD's are the same  What clinic did you go to?

My symptoms have been as follows:

2-5 days after ET I had pains in my groin which would shot down my leg which I got up from sitting
Sore (.)(.) started about 5 days after ET and got worse each day plus around same time they started to get heavier and fuller
Weird dreams and lots of them started about last Tuesday
Last couple of days ive had sicky burps! Sorry TMI!

Today I am having some cramps around groin area again and damp feeling down below.

Just pray our embies will be ok 

How about you?


----------



## loza22

Hi Dawnie1704 and star2star,

How weird I have been having very vivid dreams too, for the past 3 nights, and have had those sicky burps lol!! Its nice to know there are others with the same symptoms, Good luck ladies and lots of   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawnie1704

Star- I am going to the Bourn Hall Clinic what about you?


I have not  really had many symptoms:


I have had sore(.)(.) since stimming. I think on my last treatment they had gone by now.
Feeling really thirsty the last few days(not sure if this is a symptom)
Af cramps which have got worse since Friday night.
Weird dreams started last Wednesday
I have also had sicky burps the last couple of days!


I really hope these are good signs for us


----------



## lindylou1

Hi Ladies,

My AF arrived this morning in earnest, OTD not til Wednesday.

LouH, has been similar to yours, very heavy and ...... (everyone else stop reading now - tmi coming up) ..... strange lumpy bits although I think these are maybe just the crinone gel deposits working their way out (sorry tmi). Mine is very painful and have been having some severe spasm like pain. Hope you are ok. Do you have an appointment to go back to clinic?

Lynn xx


----------



## star2star

loza whens your OTD? Lets hope these are all good signs ladies  x

So sorry LindyLou  xxx


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi everyone,

do you think doing a hpt at 9dp5dt will show an accurate result yet? Im driving myself crazy! These last 2 days have been the worst yet.

My hubby really doesn't want me to do a test yet but I am SO tempted!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

just a question ladies had ET wednesday and tonight soory for details a lump of crinone gel came out which was brownish on one end of it..is it too early for AF, so perhaps inplantation bleeding?


----------



## star2star

Hi Angela - I didnt get implantation bleed with last tx and not had any on this one so cant help you there but i am sure some of the other ladies have  

Does seem early for AF though!? x


----------



## roxychick121

Hi Angela, on my last treatment i had the brownish stuff as well, it can be a mixture of the crinone gel and some blood from all the poking about they do during procedures,  So don't be panicking    x


----------



## LouH

Hi Lynn - Sorry you are in the same situation as me... . I spoke the nurse yesterday who asked me to call tomorrow and hopefully they can squeeze us in on Wednesday evening. I have so many questions, am trying to be positive now in that I have AF as progesterone obviously wasn't dominant enough and hopefully this is something that is easy to fix with next cycle...fingers crossed anyway.

Just feel a bit robbed that even if implantation had taken place, my lining didn't stay in place long enough to give it a true chance. Weird because during my cycle I did get this feeling that post I may need more support with my hormones as they had been very slow to adjust during the cycle (ended up ET 1wk later than planned) but never shouted up...should have!!!

Ref our heavy AF's, it's one of those subjects on which you never know how much information to share but really just knowing if it's OK or not is far more imp than not shouting about an issue that could be affecting the process, think I am going to have to do TMI with nurse tomorrow even if just to comfort myself that it is within the realms of normal.

I hope you get the answers and support you need too.

Lilone - long cycle IVF...def AF though 

Lou xx



lindylou1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My AF arrived this morning in earnest, OTD not til Wednesday.
> 
> LouH, has been similar to yours, very heavy and ...... (everyone else stop reading now - tmi coming up) ..... strange lumpy bits although I think these are maybe just the crinone gel deposits working their way out (sorry tmi). Mine is very painful and have been having some severe spasm like pain. Hope you are ok. Do you have an appointment to go back to clinic?
> 
> Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi Angela


I don't think is anything to worry about like roxychick said its probably from all the poking about that they do during procedures xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks for advice girls.x


----------



## ruby1

Hey all ... 

Heavy AF's ? I am cursed ! There is nothing I have not seen, so nothing is TMI for me ! Eeek ! 

I feel really stupid doing that test now ... Knowing my luck it will be a bfn on Tuesday, I know I should not have googled but I read that you can get false negatives up to 14 days after thr trigger ... I have weird on and off dull AF like cramps and pulling ones


----------



## ruby1

Angie - sorry I don't know what that gel is, apologise if I am bring dumb !! I had cramps after my IUI in fact I still have them !


----------



## Julsipoos

Good luck to everyone testing today. Xx


----------



## nettya

Hi Ladies,

May I join you?  My test date is 3rd March (it should be the 2nd but DH is away for work and we want to test together - god knows how I'm going to wait!)

I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday.  I had DEIVF.  

I've got the next couple of days at home but then back to work on Wednesday.  I just know I'll be spending 
all my time reading this for the next couple of days!

Good luck everyone
Nettya
xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,
flip we are going through it aren't we?  
Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, haven't felt up to it.  I did a test 12days post IUI on Friday morning and got a BFN.  TMI alert....then on Friday night I got brown discharge when wiping.  Sat Morning did another test that was BFN too and then at lunch time AF started.  Today it is really heavy, so much that I can't go to work (supposed to be my first day back after 2weeks off).  Spoken to the clinic and they said that I still need to test tomorrow on my OTD.  Like LouH I didn't make it to my OTD so the progesterone didn't do the trick.  It is such a shock as I was convinced I was pg.  I had and still have the burps, so like Lou I feel that even if I did get fertilisation/implantation my body didn't sustain it?  ??  Wow this is awful, I totally underestimated how bad a BFN is.  I am really suffering xxxxx

Ruby - fabulous news, I am sure it's a true BFP.  The trigger should be well out of your system by now. Really pleased for you 

Star2Star - Congratulations!  Wonderful news

Susie - Massive huggs hun, I was exactly the same as you, I was really convinced I was pg, had all the signs but it must have been the drugs.  This really sucks xxxxx

lil one - keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

LindyLou and LouH - On the TMI front, just to let you Know my AF is exactly the same.  But mine usually are heavy with lots of clotting.  I think it's a little worse with this though.  Big huggs xxxxxxx

All those yest to test, wishing you masses of luck xxxxx


----------



## Stretch

Pheobs - Sending you a huge    sweetie xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Pheobs -    So sorry x


----------



## Vanessac

Hi Ladies

I had my egg transferral yesterday so am on the 2ww now.

I have been reading the thread and this looks like a great place for supporting each other through every worrying twinge, spot etc

AFM - This is my first ICSI and I am still very sore/bloated from EC especially as my bladder fills up and when I sleep but i had 15 eggs collected. The transferral was ok except holding my pee was VERY uncomfortable, which was a shame as my pains were beginning to diminish just before that.

Would love to chat with anyone who is about

Vanessa x


----------



## chazrab

Morning everyone,

Ive been a bit naughty and tested 11dp5dt and it's BFP.  
Im trying to stay calm but am now worried it may be a false positive.  I had my trigger over 2 weeks ago so surely it must be right?!?  

What do you think?  My OTD is thursday.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## roxychick121

Afternoon ladies oh its starting to hit me now i'm in that stage i just keep wondering what is happening,  am i doing anything wrong can i do anything else to help arrggghhhh!!!!    


phoebs i'm very sorry it didn't work i know what that feeling is like it knocks you for six, just take it day by day   


Vanessa i had to go in with a full bladder too, i had mine on friday. It is so uncomfortable how you feeling today? I just have a few cramps, but my pains seem to be at night time when i'm trying to sleep. Im so tired    


chaz i never got otd was 3days of it last time. It sounds good so far    


Nettya i test on the 4th, good luck on the 2ww


----------



## Vanessac

hey roxiechick

i too have most pain when trying to sleep or laying down? am trying to drink as much fluids as i can as can feel ovaries when moving quickly.

how many eggs did you get?

x


----------



## roxychick121

e/c got 9 eggs and 6 made it overnight
e/t 2 embies back in and the other 4 didn't make the highest grade for freezing 


trying to keep myself occupied all week as i am off until next monday. our you off work still?


----------



## Vanessac

im off for the next 2 weeks so just chilling out really
hope i dont go too mad x
wow 2 embies, twice the chance 
we had one blast put back x
we have 3 blasts frozen x


----------



## star2star

Chaz - I defo think 11dp5dt is fine for a bfp! I have tested from day 8-10 and the line is getting darker each day. 

I am like you though and don't want to admit it until otd!  congrats i think you are on a winner there! . Did you have 1 or 2 transferred? X


----------



## hoping4ababy

hello all, i am new to this thread (but am part of a clinic thread) i am feeling massive urges to test but my OTD is not until Thursday....arghhh what to do! I had a 5 day blasto transfer on the 14.02.11 do you count the number of days post transfer from the day after the transfer or do you include the transfer day? Thanks all x


----------



## shanks11

Hi hoping4ababy 

We must be srong and not test - i too have OTD Thursday - i really want to test but am holding back incase of a false result 
Only 3 more sleeps -   

I had 3 day embie transfered on 11th so am on day 11 now (so nearly there)    

Good luck for Thursday! x x 

Take care
Sarah
xx


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi Ladies


Chazrab sounds good so far!


Roxychick i know what you mean the 2ww sends us all   


Hoping4ababy    I tested early on my last cycle and it really stressed me out.


Shanks11 not long now!


Hello to everyone else i hope your not all going too  


Well its only 4 more sleeps to go for me! Still having af cramps. Also TMI but since last night i have had a wet feeling. Was convinced af had started. I keep going to the toilet to check and so far so good!!


----------



## shanks11

HI Dawnie - definitly     its driving me mad

I keep going toilet to check for AF.....nothing. Havent even had implantation bleed? Is this bad? 

You lot are wonderful, its nice to know im not alone.  . . . .    



Sarah
xx


----------



## kirstielou

Hi I am on day 4 of the 2ww!

Today I have been having some very pale brown discharge! And had a bit of an uncomfortable tummy since ET - I am on FET cycle.

Any ideas - scared its game over already!!


----------



## chazrab

Thanks for the replies.
I know its easy for me to say but try to stay strong and not test until OTD.  Im no further forward really as Im afraid to get excited in case the result changes.  
Good luck everyone.

Star2star - I had 2 blasts put back.
Hoping4ababy - I had my ET on the 10th and OTD is 24th so I'm assuming you count day one as day after ET.  Sorry!  Good luck to you


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi ladies

I haven't really posted on here since I joined you, had lots of different feelings/sensations/spottings since ET last Wednesday, and today nothing  
Am wondering if I should be feeling anything?  Just wish we could get a little peek, just to know everything is ok, it does drive you comepletely  

Claire
xx


----------



## hoping4ababy

Hi Chazrab, I reckon you will definitely be ok as I also had 2 blasto's put back but my ET wasnt until the 14th Feb and i have an OTD of 24th Feb - so only 10 days not the 14 days you are waiting x


----------



## dawnie1704

Shanks i didn't have a implantation bleed either   but that does not mean we won't get the BFP's we want. Sending you lots of    


Doddyclaire it would be great if we could get a little peek!


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi All,

My OTD is 1st March over a week away and I am already going    . Had loads of cramps today and yesterday and then I start imagining that it is beanie snuggling in- but I know that that is unlikely! I keep nipping to the lou just incase of any implantation bleed- although I think it is too soon for that! I know I am going to buckle      before OTD!!! I just can't wait that long. My AF isn't due until 3rd march so get a test before she visits. i am      that I am as lucky as so many of you ladies appear to have been in the last couple of weeks!! Can't believe how many    there seem to have have been!!

My heart goes out to those that have not been as lucky!!

Lots of love and   

Shaz xx


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi,

Well I caved and did hpt at 10dp5dt and got BFN!

I tried to wait until test day but temptation got the better of me.

I don't think it's sunk in yet.  Just feel numb.

Juls x


----------



## shazkowalski

Aww Juls- you have till got a couple of days to go- it could be a false result


----------



## Amy N

Well ladies i had my follie tracking scan today and have responded to clomid for the second month!! Im CD 10 and follie measures 17.7mm....which i believe is good? I will be having trigger injection on wed so ovulation would have occured by thursday evening and the 2ww wait begins....... my OTD will be march 12th, so hope you dont mind me joining you all xxxxxx


Mac- will you add me to you list? AmyN, clomid 100mg, OTD-March 12th, Thanks!!!


----------



## ldh26

Hi Everyone, I would like to join in!

I had a double embryo transfer on Saturday (ICSI) and am due to test on 2nd March.  Have been lurking on this thread a wee bit - SORRY! but the advice on early testing is ringing true.  Most definitely feeling a bit   but am back to work tomorrow so won't get a chance to think about it.

Anyway, wishing you all luck and love!

Lisa x


----------



## dawnie1704

Juls don't give up yet it could be a false result. It could all change by OTD.


----------



## Hippa

Hi Lisa,

I test on 2nd March too - 8 more sleeps!  Concentrating at work is really hard but definitely helps.  I'm so bloated that I think the girls at work already think I'm pregnant anyway - I hope I don't disappoint them!!

Good luck

Hippa xxx


----------



## Stretch

Hi Ladies

I have updated the list but am missing a few of your details so if you could let me know that would be great   

Re implantation bleed - I never had one   

Good luck to all of you testing 2morrow


----------



## dawnie1704

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## Amy N

Good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow...... lets have some BFPs please!!! xx

             

Amy x


----------



## shazkowalski

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!!!!! Can't wait until it is my turn!! At least if is BFP I can't wait heh!

   

Shaz xxx


----------



## ruby1

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow ! IRS my test date tomorrow , let's hope my bfp stays ! Xxx


----------



## star2star

Good luck for all the testers tomorrow  xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Good luck to those testing tomorrow  

K xx


----------



## sweet lady

Thanks  . My otd is tomorrow which will make me 11dp3dt but have a feeling its a bfn as i tested today which was negative but my partner still wants me to test again just in case


Will let you all know tomorrow


----------



## roxychick121

to all for test day 2moro xo


----------



## Bxx

Hi all

Please may I join in?  

Had IUI on 18 Feb and so testing 5 March, fingers crossed... Had m/c at 5 weeks after last IUI so am now on dexamethasone to fight those NKcells which is making me even more emotional than normal!  

So lovely to hear of your BFPs, congratulations and good luck to everyone else.

Bxx


----------



## pheobs1

Julispoos - sending you lots of positive thoughts.  It is early and you can still turn it to a lovely BFP
Sweetlady - DOn't loose hope, it's not over yet.  When I tested early a few of my FF on another thread told me that they tested a day early and got a BFN and on OTD they got a BFP.  At this stage HCG is doubling so there could be nothing yesterday and a load today xxxxx

Good Luck to everyone else testing today.  Here's hoping to some nice BFP's xxxxxx


----------



## Julsipoos

Thanks Pheobs1, this is what I am hoping for. Although I feel quite down today. I would have thought hcg would show up by now but you never know.

Good luck to everyone that is testing today. 

Juls xx


----------



## ruby1

Hey all .... BFP !!! Yippee ! Xxx


----------



## shanks11

Congratulations Ruby1 xx  

Only 2 more sleeps for me!

xx


----------



## star2star

Yay contests Ruby only 3 more sleeps for me! 

Got docs today as ive been having really bad cramps during the night and last night they were the worst ever. just hope everything is ok.


----------



## Karen G

Hi all


Can I join the 2ww club. 


I had IVF EC on the 15th and ET on 18th and my test date is 1st March. I have been experiencing hot flushes. Has anyone else had them.


Karen


----------



## Sarah21

Congratulatiosn Ruby!!!  Fantastic news!!!

Anybody else testing today

I don't know how I am going to hold out until Sunday, but I think dh is going to hide the tests when we buy them later this week!!

Goood luck if anyone else is testing today    

x


----------



## hoping4ababy

oh god i have been very naughty and crumbled and done a HPT test 2 days before OTD - i actually cant believe my eyes....a second line has come up!!!!!!!!! its been 15 days since my trigger shot so i am pretty sure it should be out of my system I just cant believe it, I had ET on the 14th Feb. Please please let this stay the same for the next 2 days x


----------



## Karen G

Congratulation hoping4ababy


----------



## sey28

please can I join too!

one more sleep for me before testing tomorrow and feeling very nervous!

3 x iui (failed)
1 ifv (failed)
on my 3rd icsi

last cycle BFP but mc after a few days 

sending   to you all

sey28


----------



## sey28

congratulations hoping4ababy  have held off testing this morning im not sure how!!!!!!!

How are you feeling?

sey28


----------



## ren8353

Hi there Hoping4ababy!
What terrific news!!!!!!! We were on the same thread some time ago and SO thrilled at your news!

I'm only day 4 post ET. Long way to go yet! Good luck to everyone !
Xxx


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations Ruby and hoping4ababy thats fantastic news


----------



## Sarah21

Congratulations HopingForABaby, praying to stays until OTD  

x


----------



## ruby1

Congrats to everyone who got a BFP ! This is good news ... Do you think it's too early for cramping and MS ? I have been getting it since Saturday but otd was today ... Maybe I am
Imagining it !


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Ruby and Hoping4ababy xxxxxx


----------



## Vanessac

congrats to everyone this is fab news

I only had et on Sunday, i went to blast...should i be experiencing anything yet?

vanessa
x


----------



## star2star

Hi ladies i tested again today 11dp3dt and line is nice and dark now 

Ruby - I'm going dOctors today as I've been cramping every night for last 3 nights, last night really worried me as it took my breath away. Hoping it's just my uterus stretching  what's ms?


----------



## dawnie1704

Star what kind of cramps are you getting? 
I have been getting really bad af cramps since friday night.


ms i think is morning sickness?


----------



## star2star

Dawnie - feels like a period pain x 100! Like my uterus is contracting only get when asleep though and wakes me up!


----------



## nicecuppatea

Hi ladies 
Just had my blood test and was   !!!
Me and DH are thrilled    Good luck to all of you ladies testing and   to those of you that have had sad news.
I had no implantation bleeding and AF style pains for the last week btw - don't let it worry you too much x
Nicecuppatea x


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations nicecuppatea thats really great news


----------



## roxychick121

wow congrats all on the BFP's this is great news xo


----------



## shazkowalski

all with      

Shaz x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Congratulations Ruby and hoping4ababy thats fantastic news and nice cup of tea, you have made me feel better having had AF type pains, got severe backache today not testing til nearly end of next week.x


----------



## pheobs1

congratulations nicecupoftea! xxxx


----------



## Stretch

Congratulations star, ruby and nicecuppa   

Cramping can be very normal and might be your ovaries just shrinking back down after all the stimulation they've had but if you are at all worried then contact your clinic/doctor   

Vanessa - I had virtually no symptoms throughout my 2WW


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Recognise a few names on here............ Hi, thought i would joing you all in the 2ww   

Congrats to all those ladies who have BFP!!!!! 

 to those who's turn hasnt arrived yet!!! 

Well I had 3dt on Monday and due to test on 7th March......... anyone also testing this date??


----------



## sey28

amend 

sey28

test date 23rd feb

thanks


----------



## newmum

Hi Shelly Louise

I had ET on Friday and testing 6th March, how you feeling? 

Congratulations to those who have had BFP  

Sorry to those who haven't had good news  

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

newmum2b - yey, you are only a day ahead of me..... Im ok actually, guess im waiting for something to happen but can never tell if its good sign or bad...... how you feeling? What day transfer you have? x


----------



## ejg123

Hi Ladies WOW what a lucky thread please may i join you all?  
I already know some of you ladies from another thread - so this is where you've all been hiding!  
A little bit about my tx.
Had EC on tuesday 15 th feb 10 follies with 7 lucky eggies 6 fertilised and after a long wait of 6 days( we went to blasts) and had two put back yesterday monday 21 st feb. yippee i am PUPO   
So i am testing on wednesday 3 rd march anyone else have this date? so really only get 1 ww instead of 2ww how you ladies last the two weeks i don't know one day and i want to test!  
Wishing everyone   in there tx and there 2ww
emma  xx


----------



## newmum

Hey Shellylouise

Im ok today thanks feel much better than yesterday when I felt really anxious all day it was a horrible feeling.

My AF would usually be due today so when I feel some sort of cramping I'm thinking please no. I am trying not to over analysis any pains. Just keep on thinking    things. On the whole though I am doing ok.

I had a day 2 transfer, we had two EC and 1 fertilized

Im glad you are doing ok, do you have time off work?

Hi Ejg123 welcome, congrats on PUPO

x x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi Newmum2be- I also had a two day transfer on 17/02- OTD 1st march and I can't wait! My little embie was a 6 cell what about yours? I am not overly sure what difference it makes! I don't really feel any symptoms etc and my AF isn't due until 3rd march so will have everything crossed that we get good news on tuesday!!! Do you have any symptoms or feel any different?? 

shaz xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

newmum2b - Im sure your little embie will start to snug in there with you over next few days!!  I work from home so had between EC and ET off then off yesterday and back today!  You? I have 2 x embies on board sp preying atleast one of them stay with me...... x
ejg123 - Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## newmum

Hi Shazkowalski: I'm not sure what size my embie was?? but I do remember the embryologist saying it was the top grade.  I haven't had many symptoms, felt really anxious yesterday and a couple of small cramps today but nothing major, I think its properly embie getting comfortable   Got everything crossed for you also. I'm testing on the 6th March. Mostly I feel good.

Shelleylouise: Yes embie will be getting snug   I have the week off work back in on Monday so just taking it easy. Haven't been out for a few days so will go out tomorrow. Thats lovely you have 2 embies on board

x  x


----------



## Julsipoos

Just done another test and still BFN! 

I am so tempted to open a bottle of wine to drown my sorrows!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Julsipoos -     
  Two things here - Firstly Its the 22.02.11 NOT your otd 24.02.11 - There is still hope
  
  secondly, 

Make it a bottle of Non alcoholic


----------



## pheobs1

Julsipoos - I know exactly how you feel, I was the same when I tested early.  I know my outcome doesn't instill much hope but there were loads of girls on my other thread that still got BFN the day before OTD and it changed on the test day.  The levels are really low in the beginning.  Don't loose hope honey, it's all still to play for for you xxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Julsipoos - Also, you are testing late in the afternoon. Wait until otd and do an early AM test x


----------



## Julsipoos

Thanks guys for your support.

I won't open a bottle of wine, I just WANT too!! Sent DH to the shop on his way home from work to get me a non-alcoholic bottle!! 

I'm too impatient for my own good, it's just so hard not to test! I thought if hcg was going to be present, it would be by now.  Still feeling rather negative but trying to keep positive. 

My hormones are all over the place, I'v e felt like crying all day and them my manager called me in 5 mins before I was due to leave and I started crying!! Felt like an idiot but it might have got me out of doing something I didnt want to do!!

Thanks again!

Good luck and best wishes to everyone.
X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Julsipoos - CHIN UP


----------



## roxychick121

ah ladies i am an emotional tragedy today     keep thinking the pains is a sign its not working, i have been here before and its just all too familiar i am trying to stay positive but i just feel like all the feelings are A/F making its way   


Ladies my pains are like a severe breath taking stitch cramp, has anyone else had this?? Have had a few twinges on and off all day  ........


----------



## shazkowalski

Roxy- I have had loads of cramps yesterday and the day before but it seems to have settled down today. I am sure that it is just your body protesting at all it has been put through over the last month or so so try not to worry just yet hun!!


----------



## ldh26

Evening everyone.  Firstly, thanks to Hippa for the notion of "8 sleeps", it's made me smile all today, surely it's not too long
I wanted to join everyone as well in giving Julsipoos a wee hug!  That feeling can't even be described, it's so horrible.  Hope you get good news x
roxychick, I have been having those pains down the right side today too and I think Mac has said earlier it might be the ovary settling down?  The one where I have had the pain is also the dominant one.  I wondered too if it was *whispers* wind (mine that is).  I am really seeing the side effects of that Progesterone gel (constipation and wind  , TMI  sorry!).  OOH!  Forgot the spots too! Lovely

Anyways, I came home to a letter form the clinic tonight with a summary of the embryology work for our records.  They wrote at the end that 3 embryos had been "allowed to perish" as they were not viable.  We were hoping they would be frozen.  I wouldn't mind this but the letter was the first thing I had heard of it!  I would have thought even a phonecall to prepare me.  Not sure why I feel so upset about them not being frozen but I kind of feel like that extra chance is away now.  I am considering making a complaint but dunno if it's worth it, wondered what you lovely lot thought I guess!

Love and luck,

Lisa


----------



## Amy N

Congratulations to all hoping4ababy, ruby, star and nicecupatea!!!!!! what wonderful news!!!!   there sticky ones!!!!
wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond!!!!

Well i trigger tomorrow, and guess then the 2ww starts!!! roll on the 12 march...seems so far away! xx


Good luck to all those testing tomorrow!    

Amy x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi ladies

So sorry for lack of personals - just home from work   

Big congrats to you BFP ladies   

Big hugs to those who didn;t get there this time....  

AFM test day tomorrow, feeling hopeful, will keep you posted   

'Lil one


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi ladies


Think it might be over for us?
Just did my crinone and when i took the applicator out it had bright red blood on one side.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

'lil one - GOOD LUCK FOR OTD TOMORROW -  YOU GET YOUR BFP X


----------



## sweet lady

bfn for me. af came today plus blood test had a hcg of 0


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So sorry sweet lady


----------



## shazkowalski

Ah Sorry guys :-( gutted for you


----------



## Stretch

Sweetlady - I am so sorry to hear that hun, sending you love and strength   

Dawnie - Unless it is full on AF and you've had a blood test it aint over hun, blood is very common so keep the faith if you can   

BBhope - If you are reading i really hope you got good news


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi all, I am just wondering has anyone had really achy legs at all? just I haven't been to the gym since transfer for obvious reasons- or done any long walks etc but have had really achy legs since saturday which seems strange     just wondered if it a side effect of all the drugs thats all!

Congrats to all of those with the fantastic BFP!!!!!! and gutted for those with the BFNs   

Lots of Love

Shaz xx


----------



## Stretch

Oh Shaz that's really weird as I have never heard of anyone else but on my 2WW i got really bad achey legs - thought I had a blod clot but apparently it is a side effect


----------



## shazkowalski

ah thank god for that!! thanks mac- thought I was coming down with flu or something!!

Shaz x


----------



## Stretch

shaz - i must state though that everyone is different so if they get worse or you are worried do phone your clinic


----------



## dawnie1704

Thanks Mac Cook xx


----------



## sey28

just to say goodluck with anyone testing tomorrow, i am  for a positive outcome being my 4th icsi!! lots of    to you all x x


----------



## ruby1

Dawn - not sure what crione is, so cannot help there xxx 

Sweet lady - really sorry about your news ... Chin up girl... It will happen for you xxx

How is everyone else ?


----------



## Hippa

Evening all,

Lisa I can really understand your disappointment over your eggs.  I felt like crying when I realised we were only having one frozen, especially as we started with 15 - 9 fertilised and two were put back, and the feedback was that the others had 'given up'.  'Allowing them to perish' does sound awful, but maybe it's just a different way of saying the same thing? If the eggs weren't viable, then even if they had frozen them, they might not have survived the unfreeze, or they wouldn't have developed well once back inside.  It does suck that they told you by letter.  One nurse actually said to me that sometime they forget that we are hearing all this for the first time because they do it all day every day, and they are often blunter than they should be, and sometimes don't take enough time to explain.  Definitely worth a call to the embryologist to get them to explain.  Focus on keeping calm for now!!  Much more important to think positive for the next week or so!!

Congratulations to all the BFP ladies!  It's such a relief for us still on the 2ww to hear the good stories. 

Huge hugs to the BFN's today.  I'm so sorry.  It's the news we're all dreading .

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow

Hippa


----------



## Sarah21

Good luck to all the lasties testing today    

Another day closer for the rest of us, I am seriously thinking I want to put my head in the sand and not test..........anyone else feel like that?  I don't know if I will feel the same by the time my OTD comes round, may be chomping at the bit.  Only 4 more sleeps now!

Have a good day everyone, looking forward to hearing some good news on here today  

x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Morning ladies

Hope all well

 for us this morning, both a bit shocked as we were feeling so positive, guess it's not a bad way to be??

Good luck ladies

'Lil one


----------



## Susie7

So sorry lilone was sure it was your turn this time. Take care and big hugs.

Dawnie how are you doing x
Best of luck for those still to test x


----------



## Hippa

Oh 'Lil one, I'm really sorry   Make sure you look after yourself.  xxx

I have two questions if anyone can help...
- how is everyone working out when their periods are due - are you just counting 14 days after egg collection?  My natural cycle is so messed up that I have no idea when it would actually be due?!
- Also, does the day of transfer count as day 1 or day 0?!

thanks!
Hippa xx


----------



## shanks11

Hi Hippa, i am in the same position as you - my periods were never very regulart at all so i too am wondering when i am due. 
I have started to get a few spots and not sure if this is a sign that my period is on route or if this could be something to do with the progesterone bullets!

My OTD is tomorrow (OMG sooo scared) i am trying to be positive but then again, i dont want to be too positive incase of a really big let down 

Fingers crossed

Hoping to hear some BFPs from ladies testing today?

Sarah


----------



## dawnie1704

Sweet lady so sorry  


Lil one i'm really sorry  


Susie i am ok thanks. Had no more blood so thats good. Last night really has worried me and i expected to wake up this morning with af in full force. I hope your ok?  


Good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## Shelleylouise73

'lil one - So sorry 

I have a really heavy, dull aching tummy today and its actually quite hurting!! Anyone else got this?? I had d3et on monday........

x


----------



## ruby1

Lil one- very sorry about your result ...don't give up hope you will get there ! 


I have seen a questions that relate to IVF, treatment I had IUI do it not the same so I better not comment just incase I am wrong ! But I will say that I have had dull pains, actually all sorts of pains  on and off since 3 3dPIui 


Xx


----------



## sey28

BFN for us too.   

good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Vanessac

shelley - i have the same hon x


----------



## Stretch

sey & Lil one sending you HUGE


----------



## nicecuppatea

Sey and Lil one 
So sorry about your news girls, take care of yourselves   xx


----------



## roxychick121

sey and lilone i am so sorry its just not fair is it, sending you lots of       xo


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

Just shifting over to this thread. I have my OTD on sunday 27th February!!! I am totally going insane...as time is dragging and i feel like i am setting myself up for a huge fall( Hey ho just gotta stop that early test


----------



## shazkowalski

Sorry guys       to lil one and sey    xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Lil one and Sey - so very sorry for your results.  I know how much it hurts xxxx


----------



## lindylou1

Confirmed BFN as expected.  

Sey and Lilone, hope you are both okay. I know exactly what you are both going through. Why is life so cruel sometimes?
I feel sure our time will come, hopefully sooner rather than later.

Good luck thoughts to everyone else. 

Lynn xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Oh Lynn and Sey, i am so sorry to read your news

I have just had my hair cut by my pregnant haidresser who can back from her tea break stinking of cigarettes - things don't seem right some days!

Keep your chin up girls

Good luck to everyone else

'Lil one


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear of the BFN's, life is so unfair and I have been there myself more than once.

I thought I would join your thread as I have just joined the madness of the 2ww! Had 2 frosties transfered yesterday, 3 days old a 7 cell and a 6 cell good quality...heres hoping its 3rd time lucky!

Good Luck to everyone else x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

sey & Lil - So sorry   

Vanessa, Lets hope our little embies are getting real snug


----------



## sey28

thanks everyone. not really sure how im feeling right now. Dont think it will hit me till later.

so sorry to hear of other BFN. big hugs to you all  and fingers crossed for the rest of you in your 2ww

sey x x


----------



## Sarah21

sey 28, 'lil one and Lynn - so sorry to hear your news    

x


----------



## ruby1

Really sorry to hear about the bfn ladies, Don't give up hope .. Xxxx


----------



## BrightKat

for us too I'm afraid 

Sending out lots of  to all who also have 

We are out of the race as had to pay for this, our one and only shot. Feeling emotional so planning a weeks skiing with DH in a couple of weeks time. Need something to look fwd to and time to recover from this journey. Adoption will be an option but not for a while yet. 

Take care ladies. Sending you all the sticky vibes I can. 

K xx


----------



## ldh26

Sorry to hear such a lot of sad news tonight girls.   Feel so sad for you all  

I think I am crossing the shaky dividing line into proper madness today, shouted at my boss and cried for three hours straight.  I have also just got off the phone to my mum asking about getting a "smell" and was it my period coming?   She gently pointed out she lives 100 miles away and had no clue anyway.  I know the Crinone can provide side effects of being tearful but no one mentioned asking your poor mum gross questions.  

I haven't done 2ww before, does anyone have any tips for remaining reasonably normal??!!  I have stuff planned every day Sat-Tue, test Weds.  This thread helping enormously but can't get onto it at work!

Lisa x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Bright Kat
That really is tough...  
We are also going skiing in a few weeks...and drinking lots of wine and eating rare meat.
Look after each other
'Lil one


----------



## sey28

lots of people off skiing!!!! thats what we will prob do now aswell as def in need a holiday!!!!

oh dear oh dear it hard to keep positive. This was our 4th go and if I could I would start again tomorrow but now will have to wait a couple of months 

sorry again to all those with BFN today and to others here some    

sey28


----------



## dawnie1704

So sorry to hear all the BFN's today


----------



## Stretch

lindylou - really sorry to hear your news   

Brightkat - sending you a big hug


----------



## Vanessac

sorry to hear about all the bfn's tonight
my thought are with you all xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Soooo sorry for the bfn results    

K x


----------



## shanks11

BFP 
im shaking i cant type properly
woke up early to do test give by hammersmith - it was invalid!!!  had no others so had to quicky drive to nearest tesco & got a first response kit - 2nd pee of day! there is definitly 2 pink lines......i keep checking 
OMG OMG OMG.....so happy
sarah


----------



## ldh26

Congrats shanks! X 

Can't believe the test the clinic gave you didn't work!!


----------



## Julsipoos

Hi Sarah,

congratulations! You must be over the moon!

I did another test this morning, it was still BFN. Just on the way to the hospital to get it confirmed. 

We have 3 more frosties so should be starting again soon. It's just one BIG emotional rollercoaster!

I'll be drinking ALOT of wine tonight!

Good luck to everyone else who is testing today and big hugs to everyone who gets a BFN.

We'll get the one day.

Xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

shanks11 - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!! YOU MUST BE THRILLED!!!!!!!!!! 

Julsipoos -   So sorry x


----------



## nettya

Sorry to hear all the BFN news on here today.  Your turn will come girls. Don't give up hope.

Sarah - congratulations!  Your testing tale reminded me of mine last year when I gave trying to get back to sleep on test day and got up at 5 to pee on the stick.  In my grogginess I missed the stick completely!!!  We had to wait ages for a shop to open so we could get another one. Lol.  I'll be peeing in a cup this time round.

No idea what's going on with me but I'm only 4days post 5day transfer so not expecting too feel anything. The only straw I have to clutch at is that I have a sore throat and as I googled 'sore throat early pregnancy' I remembered that this happened last year and I got a BFP.  Hope that's not just a very bizarre coincidence.

1 long week to go

Nettya


----------



## pheobs1

Julsipoos, BrightKat and Lindylou - So sorry guys, I am totally with you.

Congratulation to all the BFP's , it shows that there is hope for us all!

Not posting much now as my journey is over for now, but still reading.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you all still waiting to test.  We have follow up appointment on 11 March and due to start with next cycle around 20th March, so probably won't make it to the March 2ww club, looks like I will start off the April Testers thread!
Thanks for all your support.  Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## EVA1974

Hi All,

Needed to tell someone, so who best but FF.

Had EC on 7th, replaced on 12th, tested today and got a BFP.  

I guess 4th time lucky! For all those that haven't been so luck this time, stay positive it can work!

Fingers crossed for the rest of the journey.

 and   to all.

Eva1974


----------



## sey28

ah congratulations EVA1974 

I wasnt so lucky on my 4th 

As if it wasnt bad enough seeing a BFN yesterday I was told to test again thie morning and still the same  

cant belive I will have to go through this all again! Where were you having your cucle done EVA1974?

Congrats again to all with BFP


----------



## roxychick121

So sorry to hear of all the   its so not fair, life is so cruel. Girls i know how it feels so take your time, go out get a BIG bottle of wine and just let it all out, plan things to take your mind of things, sending      xo


Congrats to all the   you must be thrilled xo


I had the most unreal day yesterday, i cried on and off all bloody day, whats the crack with that. I keep getting AF type cramps but I hope and   its just the crinone gel


----------



## Shelleylouise73

roxychick121 - If it makes you feel better, I was same yesterday too x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi there ladies - can I join you? I've just done my first IVF and will be testing on 7th March (same as Shelleylouise - fingers crossed it's a good day!) which also happens to be our wedding anniversary which scares me a bit    

Won't be about for a few days in my attempt not to obsess but just wanna wish everyone the best of luck xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Little Miss Me - And we both got 11 eggs :0) Let's hope 7th March i a lucky day for us both x


----------



## ruby1

Sorry to hear about the BFN ... Don't give u hope it will happen ! 

Congrats on the BFP !!! Xxx

Its starting to sink in now ... I have massive sore BB's the left one is growing bigger than the right !!! :0S and I am feeling tired already ... I have my 6 week scan 10th March ... Don't give up hope anyone ... I have been TTC for nearly 4 years and I got a BFP from my first try of IUI so miracles do happen ! Xxx :0)


----------



## Vanessac

Hi Everyone

I am still waiting for signs after my blasto transfer on Sunday, does anyone know how long they may take if they are going to happen?
x


----------



## BabySteps

So sorry to hear about the BFN...thinking about you and sending you all lots of  .

Thankfully we got a BFP on Tuesday. I am still in total disbelief!!

Roxychick - just wanted to say that I was getting AF type cramp around 10dpt onwards.  It totally freaked me out and convinced me that it was all over.  That crinone gel really can make you feel like AF is arriving...so hang on in there girl.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

BabySteps - CONGRATS X


----------



## lil&#039; one

Congrats to all the BFPs!!

I will be bowing out of this thread - all the best on your journies ladies   

'Ll one


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations Shanks, Eva and Babysteps  


Julsipoos so sorry


----------



## Hippa

Woohoo Shanks11 and all the other BFPs!! 

SIX more sleeps for me... come on...


----------



## Vanessac

hippa - have you had any pg symptoms?


----------



## ruby1

lil One - shame to see your going ! I am always here if you want to talk ... about anything not just FF ! go and drink some wine or blue cheese and ski and have some fun with DH, i am sure you both have been through a lot recently and need some couple time.... send me a PM and I will give you my email address if you ever want to keep in touch xx

babysteps - we tested the same day, do you want to be trimester buddies ! xx

vanessac - I started to get symptoms 11DPIUI mainley BB sore and cramps, so was convinced AF was coming and got an early BFP i was not on any pesseries or gels either. 

how are the rest of you ladies ? what are your BFP / BFN next steps or not ? xxx

i am ok, waiting for my 6 week scan .. yet another TTW to go through ! I am on eggshells all the time ... its not helping me mentally that I have pregnancy cramps and i keep running to the loo to check for AF ! plus i really need a new bra, mine are not supporting these buddies and i am big up top on the worst of days ! OUCH


----------



## MandyPandy

Hey Mac Cook!

I can officially come over here now.  I had two 8 cell embies put back today and my OTD is 10th March!

Bring on the joy of being PUPO!!!


----------



## louby lou84

Mac Cook said:


> Hello and welcome to your new home for your 2WW
> everyone is very welcome to join in for chat and support, just post saying your test date and what treatment you are having and we will add you to the list  ​   Sending you all positive vibes  ​[csv]Members Name, Test Date, Treatment, Outcome
> legalbeagle, 14th Feb, PGD,
> beckycools, 18th Feb, IVF,
> susie7, 21st Feb, FET,
> nicecuppatea, 22nd Feb, IVF,
> sweetlady, 22nd Feb, ICSI,
> phoebs1, 22nd Feb, IUI,
> babysteps, 22nd Feb, IVF,
> ruby1, 22nd Feb, IUI,
> bbhope, 22nd Feb,
> sey28, 23rd Feb, ICSI,
> 'lil'one, 23rd Feb, FET,
> lindylou1, 23rd Feb, IVF,
> shanks11, 24th Feb, IVF,
> chazrab, 24th Feb, IVF,
> xsusax, 24th Feb, IVF,
> julsipoos, 24th Feb, FET,
> traci107, 24th Feb,
> hoping4ababy, 24th Feb, ICSI,
> julieboo, 25th Feb, IVF,
> angel2010, 25th Feb, Clomid,
> brightkat, 25th Feb, IVF,
> dawnie1704, 25th Feb, ICSI,
> louh, 25th Feb, IVF,
> star2star, 25th Feb, ICSI,
> wishinganddreaming, 26th Feb, DIUI,
> jack2009, 27th Feb, DIUI,
> sarah21, 27th Feb, ICSI,
> loza22, 27th Feb, ICSI,
> kareng, 1st March, IVF,
> shazkowaski, 1st March, ICSI,
> doddyclaire, 2nd March, ICSI,
> ldh26, 2nd March, ICSI,
> hippa, 2nd March, ICSI,
> angela29a,  , ICSI,
> babymaryam, 3rd March, IVF,
> md34, 3rd March, IVF,
> nettya, 3rd March, DEIVF,
> ejg123, 3rd March, ICSI,
> roxychick121, 4th March, ICSI,
> bxx, 5th March, IUI,
> kirstielou, ??, FET,
> newmum2b, 6th March, IVF,
> shelleylouise73, 7th March, IVF,
> amz2006, 8th March, FET,
> vanessac, ??, ICSI,
> amyn, 12th March, Clomid,
> louise 6th march icsi
> [/csv]


----------



## roxychick121

oh i need some help people i have really really sever back pain its not nice and funny feeling round my tummy have crampy feelings all day.

don't no what to do


----------



## louby lou84

louise icsi 6th march


----------



## kirstielou

Test date 4th March!!! eeeekkkk!!!


----------



## Hippa

hey Roxychick, I'm really sorry I don't know.    Have heard it's quite common though.  Hope you feel better soon.  xx

Vanessac - I'm sighlty crampy but other than that nothing.  I'm not sure there are any definite ones you can trust anyway, or is there?!  What should I be looking for?!  Had a depressing day yesturday when I felt like I had PMT but then read it could be the pregesterone so maybe it wasn't.  No sign of AF yet so keeping positive!  Test day is a whole week off anyway.  How about you?


----------



## roxychick121

kristielou i test on 4th as well any symptoms spotting ??


----------



## kirstielou

Hey!

I had some brown spotting on day 3 and day 4 and some pain. No spotting since or pain just a strange sensation on my right hand side. Its kind of like someone has their hand on me and is pushing/squeezing ever so slightly ( but inside) and it sort of feels tingly! I know I sound absolutely  !!
Keep getting nasty indigestion,wind and constipation which is from the cyclogest I think - I imagine I am a delight to live with at the moment.  

How about you? Any symptoms?? xxx


----------



## roxychick121

i am the same     all day yesterday fell out with dh too ........


today started to get really bad lower back pain and cramps but its weird cramps if you no what i mean i am going to call the doctor 2mrw as i am a bit worried as every so often i get the most horrendous gut wrenching pain so i am a bit worried about that 


feel like i am checking up on everything the last time i done icsi i got to day 11 which would work out as monday for me so if i get past that i will be xcited


----------



## dawnie1704

Hi Ladies


Its a    I am so shocked!
I did 2 tests to make sure!


Good luck to everyone else testing today xx


----------



## Susie7

Fantastic news dawn. Congratulations and lots of blessings for the next 9 months xxx


----------



## roxychick121

well done dawnie thats great news xo


----------



## Karen G

I decided to test early and this morning I got a  I cannot believe it. I was not due to test till tuesday. I am in shock, but over the moon.


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations Karen thats great news


----------



## Karen G

Hi Dawnie1704


Thanks. 


Congrats on your BFP.  How are you feeling?


Karen


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations Karen  

Congratulations Dawnie  

  

I tested this morning 14 days past my IUI and I got a  !!!

hugs to all 

K x


----------



## Hippa

Yay!  Karen and Dawnie.  Awesome news for a bleak morning!! 

Five more sleeps for me.  I have a feeling I'm going to cave and test on Sunday, which will be three days early.  Bad idea?


----------



## roxychick121

karen and wishing and dreaming well done


----------



## Karen G

Congrats wishing and dreaming on your  


Karen


----------



## Karen G

Hi Hippa


I dont think it is a bad idea testing early. I was not due to test till the 1st March. 4 days early and got a BFP. I could not wait any long. I have had lots of sign. 


Karen


----------



## MandyPandy

LOL!  I'm wondering if today is too early for me to test - I had ET yesterday.


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL, Mandypandy!!

Karen G  - do you mind me asking what signs?  I've had a few and am 5 days off OTD, and its driving me bonkers!

x


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations wishing and dreaming     


Karen i am feeling ok thanks. I have had bad af cramps since last friday but i guess thats my body adjusting! How are you feeling?  


MandyPandy you did make me laugh!


----------



## Vanessac

I am 5days past transferral, like doddy I am curious as to what symptoms you have and when they started xx


----------



## Sarah21

Congratulations to Karen, Dawnie and Wishing and Dreaming - what a fantastic day for this thread.

       

x


----------



## Amz2006

Congrats on the BFP's this morning!!! Yippee!!

Is anyone else testing on 8th March? Any symptoms yet?

xx


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Dawnie, Karen and wising and dreaming on your BFP's really nice to hear some good news
xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

congratulations Dawnie, karen and wishing and dreaming what a boost to my PMA.xx


----------



## newmum

This is a very Happy Morning on this thread, congratulations to all of you with your BFP     you all have brightened up this rainy day in Wales.

Amz2006 I am testing March 6th, so fairly close. Symptoms I have had so far are 3 days after ET I felt very anxious which passed thank goodness, then I had 2 days of AF cramps and slight AF cramps since. I'm not sure if I am imagining it but I have had a sore throat and felt a little sick. Its properly all in my head though. No implantation bleeding yet. Have you had any symptoms?

MandyPandy: LOL    

Hi to everyone elses   

x x


----------



## Amz2006

Hi newmum2b

Ive been feeling a bit heavy and like period pains for couple of days and my left boob is aching...but im not sure if this is all in my head too!!! Argh!!!


----------



## Amz2006

Hi newmum2b

Ive been feeling a bit heavy and like period pains for couple of days and my left boob is aching...but im not sure if this is all in my head too!!! Argh!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Karen, Dawnie, Wishing & Dreaming..... CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP's

Well after feeling sick for most of yesterday, today i have af like pains and really hope af is not going to show her nasty little self.......... I only had EC a week today and am 4dp3det........ Anyone else has this New newmum2b seems similar doesnt it...... and your testing day before me x

x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shelleylouise73 said:


> Karen, Dawnie, Wishing & Dreaming..... CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP's
> 
> Well after feeling sick for most of yesterday, today i have af like pains and really hope af is not going to show her nasty little self.......... I only had EC a week today and am *4dp3det*........ Anyone else has this New newmum2b seems similar doesnt it...... and your testing day before me x
> 
> x


Can I just ask what this means please? I see it all the time. I can work out that the last bit means '3 day embryo transfer' but I can never work out what the first bit means.


----------



## doddyclaire

4dp - 4 days past


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol sorry - 4 days post 3 day embryo transfer x x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shelleylouise73 said:


> lol sorry - 4 days post 3 day embryo transfer x x


Aaaaahhhhhh.... I see! *light dawns*

So I am 1dp3det.


----------



## MandyPandy

doddyclaire said:


> 4dp - 4 days past


Cheers!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol that was funny x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shelleylouise73 said:


> lol that was funny x


Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## Hippa

karen - what signs did you have?  I haven't really had any


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh Karen, what signs you have??

Really worried with af pains now, just hope its a good sign x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All

Congratulations to everyone who got BFPs today.

You can add me to the list ......  I just got my BFP!!!  xxxxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations JulieBoo   

K x


----------



## dawnie1704

Shelleylouise i have had bad af pains since last friday. It was a good sign for me.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

JulieBoo - Congrats to you too!!! xawwwww todays was a great day for all those BFP's 

Thanks Dawnie, gives me something to keep positive!!! x


----------



## Stretch

Yay what a fab Friday, well done


----------



## Karen G

Hi


Doddyclaire, Hippa and Shelleylouise my main signs were very sore ( . )( . ) hot flushes and feeling sick. I have had no implant bleeding.


Dawnie1704 I am over the moon. I am still in shock that I got a BFP so soon. Maybe it is twins. 


Julieboo congrats on the BFP.


Karen


----------



## Hippa

Thanks Karen!  I'm so pleased for you, and everyone else with BFPs today.  It's been a great day!!


----------



## Amy N

Congratulations on all the BFP's what a brilliant way to start the weekend!!!!

Well ladies, im oficcially now on the dreaded 2ww!!! time to go loopy 
I had my ovulation trigger injection on wed so guess i ovualted somwhere between then and now... due to test 12 march, im currenlty on my 7th clomid cycle(although had a break after 5 as had ovarian drilling), so hoping this is my lucky month!!! not really started symptom spotting yet as only just past ovulation, but theres plenty of time yet!!

Good luck to everyone this cycle!!           
Amy x


----------



## snewman2705

Can you add me pls?  I had an FET Friday 18th feb & test Mon 28th (hope I am doing this right, as haven't posted before!)


----------



## ANGELA29A

congratulations julie boo. 
dawnie made me feel better saying about af type pains, also karen boobs very sore, hot flushes my god in the night was dripping..lol

AFM..mmmm  embarrassing bodies increased vaginal discharge, i can certainly agree with that one, feel constantly wet, like af has come flooding in, and keep rushing to toilet to check, even wearing a sanitry towel at mo as feel that wet!!!!
wonder what the weekend has in store a nice chilled one would be good!!! to all us on the 2ww madness.x


----------



## Sarah21

Sorry to beak the good news cycle on here ladies, but   for me.

I knew it deep down, just was praying for the little symptoms to be right!

Good luck to all ouyou ladies on the 2ww, and hoping you all get your BFP's

x


----------



## dawnie1704

Sarah i am so sorry to hear you news


----------



## roxychick121

sarah i am so sorry it hasn't worked     , xoxoxo


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sarah21 - So sorry  
AFM - Had some wonderful dreams last night (hoping this is a good sign aswell) as never usually have dreams and def didnt during last tx  9 days to go!!!!!! x


----------



## newmum

Sorry to hear that Sarah  

Shelley Louise: 8 days left for me  , I had a couple on nights this week with really strange dreams. I wonder if this is usual? strange how you have mentioned dreams as well. Are you feeling AF kind of pains? I did the beginning of the week, but now they have gone for now. Still keeping  

Have a good weekend everyone and hope you are all ok  

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

newmum2b - Not long now is it!!!!!!  Alot of people with BFP's mention they had unusual/weird/sexual dreams  during their 2ww so lets hope its a good sign for us too!!! Have AF pains still but not as strong as yesterday!! x x


----------



## Karen G

Hi Angela29a


I have also been very wet down below (TMI) sorry.


Maybe that is also a good sign.


Karen


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Me too - having to wear pantyliners but ive been putting it down to the pesseries


----------



## Dizzy Dee

Can I join please - PUPO as of yesterday OTD 11th March - 2 embies on board timon and pumba 

Sorry to read the BFN's I know exactly how you are all feeling - crushed is how I describe it 

 to all you lucky girls with BFP's

Have followed you over from fancies and mallows *Mandy* 

lots of      and


----------



## ldh26

Hi girls, how is everyone today? I just had my first bit of spotting and am freaking out!! It's brown and it is literally A SPOT. The   is fierce today.... The gels I'm on cause this too and I know it's old blood and all that but still feel panicky  
It can't be Wednesday soon enough AGH!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi ldh26 - I had the same this morning, unfortunately mine has since got heavier, altho nowhere near full flow and not yet bright red, I am also due to test on Wednesday, it does freak you out eh!  I'll be   yours clears up and hoping mine does too xx


----------



## ldh26

Oh doddyclaire, it's so hard to stay positive isn't it? I wish I could sleep until Wednesday! That naughty Hippa has the same test date but she is talking about a hpt tomorrow  . Trying not to hpt. Will be   for all of us. Xx


----------



## Hippa

Hi Lisa, Doddyclare,
I don't recommend the early test - for some reason I thought this morning was a good idea - FIVE days early! - and of course it was negative.  Now feeling very low and really wish I hadn't bothered.  It's not helping that I've had absolutely no symptoms either.  No cramps, no sore boobs, no spotting.  At least no AF though.  Trying to stay positive!!!
Keep my posted with how you are getting on!
BTW - the 6 day early tests are on offer in boots at the mo, buy one get one free.  I now have 8 boxes.  I think I've finally tipped over the edge!!!


----------



## EVA1974

Hippa,

It my be good to read the post about when does implantation occur.

It may give you a little hope.

Eva


----------



## doddyclaire

ldh26 - i'm with you on the sleepin til Wednesday thing, wish I could but I have to go back to work monday   I've cried so much today.....

Hippa -    thats proper naughty, I havn't been tempted yet until today, but still haven't done it, in my heart I know its too soon.

Well, i'm checking every hour, the bleeding is no worse and still no pain, can i dare to hope

xx


----------



## Hippa

Thanks eva, i did read it, that's why i did it!  I thought that maybe the 6 days early test might pick up any tiny amounts of HCG.  

I have my fingers crossed for all of us!!  Thanks ladies, am feeling better now.


----------



## folligirl

I had my transfer on Thursday and my test day is March 11th.  Please add me


----------



## roxychick121

ah ladies i am glad there are more of me out there       


i have been demented last night and a pure freak out when i saw some of the crinone come out and saw the slightest little ickle dot of pink/peach and i had a total freak out that was it over for and i cried myself to sleep     


but today after a thorough knicker checking there is no more this honestly has to be the roughest 2week wait of my life i feel like a bloody time bomb     


but on a positive note my best friend is coming over with a chinese and we are having a wee girly night in front of the tv while the men go out for a few just to escape    


wishing you all a great weekend


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi guys, I am tempted to test tomorrow morning on a clear blue jobby- my test date is Tuesday so surely it should be ok to test tomorrow?  I have still got really sore, sorry for TMI, Boobs and I have felt sick for a couple of days. I have also had some dreams that I have remembered the next day which I don't normally. I don't know if it is all in my head- plus could it be the pessie making me feel all that?

Shaz- going slightly mad!!!!! x


----------



## Hippa

Hey Shaz, I wish I'd waited to be honest but now i feel like I've broken the seal!!  I will probably now test every day until my OTD on Wednesday.  Not sure I'm a good example to follow though!!!
Let me know what you decide!!


----------



## ldh26

Sorry girls went off for a bit with my bezzie mate for lunch and missed all this. Hippa, it must be too early to test.  This is definitely the hardest bit of the whole thing. At least when you're on the drugs you're doing something. I got a bit more when out for lunch (my mate is V tolerant!) but without being overly graphic, I'm pretty sure its the Crinone. There really is nowt for it but to wait but dammit it's hard work!!!

Thanks you lot, glad am not on my own xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hmm, mine has got heavier in the last hour too, with great big chunks (TMI) coming out, must be the crinone.  We're going out tonite, so there's nothing for it but to paint on a brave face and wear a big sanitary towel 

xx


----------



## Hippa

Claire, try and have a good night and forget about it!!  Damn I'd like to get good and drunk!!    I'm being forced to watch the rugby with DH shouting at the telly in my ear!  He's cooking a nice dinner though, so am letting him off.  Surely a small glass of red can't hurt?!     

xxxxx


----------



## loza22

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know I got my BFP!!!!   , have done about 10 different tests and all positive, Im loving those digitals!! Hope I have started all the positive results off again   (Im so happy) xxx

So sorry to those who didnt, but it will happen for you   xxxx


----------



## Hippa

Woooooohooooooooooo!! Lozza.  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ldh26

Congrats Lozza! 

Guys, I just found some red blood and am panicking now    It's a small amount but am struggling to stay positive. Is it normal to bleed and then get a BFP?  I know some people do but I am just so sure that this means something bad......     

Doddyclaire, you are so brave going out tonight, I couldn't.

Poor DH trying desperately to get through to the on call number from the clinic to ask but there's no one there. Not really unreasonable on a Saturday night!


----------



## Dizzy Dee

Congratulations *Lozza*

                 

Looking forward to seeing some more    

Dizzy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

doddyclaire -  everything's ok for you - you can still get BFP after bleeding (me neighbour did)
Lozza - Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!!

ALL THOSE TEMPTED TO TEST EARLY - JUST REMEMBER    X


----------



## dawnie1704

Congratulations Loza


----------



## Hippa

oh dear, Lisa, I'm relly sorry I don't know.  I'm not using crinone gel, but it sounds like it is a side effect.


----------



## ldh26

Well, we can only hope   
The consultant suggested it was an implantation bleed (on the phone just now) but I am dubious.  Apparently only 1/3 women get them if that.  I think he was just saying that to give us a bit of hope.  Should I try doing a test next week?  Sorry am asking all these questions that no one wants to answer!!  I know it's best to wait but I almost want to prepare myself for the worst.
It was the tiniest bit of blood but it was just 'cos it was red am now totally freaked.  

Thanks girls just for reading my rantings! xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26 - When's your otd? x


----------



## Hippa

If the consultant said it, then it could be true.  I don't think he'd lie.  To test or no to test, that is the question!  I think general wisdom is that you should wait as it's too early.  But I've already proved what I think of that!!
xxx


----------



## ldh26

Hey Shelleylouise, it's Wednesday.  Seems like SO far away.  Need to keep positive and busy.  It's stopped again.  My own body is trying to make me crazy!  

Hippa, I suppose the consultant wouldn't lie I just wonder if he might paint the rosiest possible picture.  I am trying not to panic but it's hard!  Are you going to keep testing now you've started?  My friend bought TEN hpts and tested ten times before AF due.  She only got a BFP on the proper testing day.  Her DH was not pleased that she had spent around £100!   Am scared I would do the same if I started.  Hers was natural conception though.  

You guys are so amazing, thankyou for the  

xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26 - Just goes to show that there is no point testing early!! I understand its hard not to test early, the only reason i did last time round was due to AF arriving in full 2 days before test day!! This time I will not test early..... You do whatever you have to but if you get BFN at such an early stage, it will put such a downer on things!! Try hold out   
I have AF pains again this evening but   my embies are snuggling in nice n tight as its still too early even for AF


----------



## MandyPandy

WOOHOOO!!!! Just found out our third embie has made it to blast and is now on ice.  

That hopefully means that the two on board are now blasts and they should start trying to implant soon.  YAY!!!


----------



## ldh26

Thanks Shelleylouise, great advice.  Am beginnign to calm down now it's stopped and read a lot on here about spotting.  No early testing for me.  Well, I might make it to Tuesday....   I love the idea of them snuggling in.

That's lovely news Mandypandy


----------



## Hippa

You should listen to Shelleylouise! I'm   My view is that testing doesn't change if i'm pg or not, but i might get a faint line a few days early which would be fab.  It goes against everyone's advice though!! xxxx


----------



## MandyPandy

ldh26 said:


> Thanks Shelleylouise, great advice. Am beginnign to calm down now it's stopped and read a lot on here about spotting. No early testing for me. Well, I might make it to Tuesday....  I love the idea of them snuggling in.
> 
> That's lovely news Mandypandy


Just read some more of the thread. 

Glad to hear you're relaxing.  Do you have a relaxation CD you can do? Or could you maybe go for a walk around the block with your DH? Just something to distract yourself - I know it's hard and I know it's easy for me to say... I have all of this to come!

We're just about to start watching a comedy DVD to while away a couple of hours until it's bedtime. I just watched Harry Hill's TV Burp and it was hilarious - do you have Catch Up On Demand? If you do, I'd recommend it: it's brilliant laughter therapy.

Big hugs

xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hippa said:


> You should listen to Shelleylouise! I'm  My view is that testing doesn't change if i'm pg or not, but i might get a faint line a few days early which would be fab. It goes against everyone's advice though!! xxxx


haha i have great advice for everyone else but its tougher when it comes to me lol


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies.....
Just joing in on the early testing debate...... I have been a self confessed   early tester and will desperatley be trying not to test earlt during this 2ww..... the previous 2 cycles i started testingaround 10dpo, and again on the day AF due, only for it to arrive a few hours later...im sure peeing on a stick just makes her arrive anyway!! lol, just think of all the tests we waste!  like you have said, testing early will not change anything, and this month im going to enjoy being PUPO, and try and wait untill OTD  

Good luck ladies!!!
x


----------



## Hippa

Morning Amy, and Shellylouise, I didn't test this morning!  Decided to try and wait at least another couple of days.  
Clairedoddy and Ldh, how are you both today?  I woke up wondering how you were getting on!
xxx


----------



## Amy N

Well done hippa.... i always think if you can avoid the first morning wee then youve cracked it!!! whens your OTD??
(just trying to catch up with everyone!!! will try and stick around now! xx)


----------



## ldh26

Morning all!  Amy, Hippa we can make sure each other doesn't test early!  

I am back to normal today.  Normal consists of an hour of being convinced am PG and then the next hour crying convinced am not.  AM pleased to have the hours of positivity back though!      The funny thing is whenever I get AF normally, I get spotting, then a day off THEN AF comes.  So tomorrow is going to be worse, I will be expecting her.  I am going to visit a friend tomorrow, maybe I ought to warn her!!

How are you doing Hippa?  It's only THREE sleeps now babes, we can totally do this! xxx

I'm off to plant stuff in the garden today, it's a beautiful day here


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Well done for not givin in to the testing early Hippa, its a waste of emotions!

Still bleeding today, DP is begging me to hang onto a bit of PMA as our golden egg did perform miracles, was a late splitter, so in theory he thinks it could still be in there, and clinic are only gonna tell me to still test on Wed so hanging on by the tiny shred of sanity I have left!  Did go out last nite, managed to hold it together, no one realised I think that i'd been crying all day altho I think some were wondering why I had gone a bit goth with the make up!!  And I HAVE to go back to the office tomorrow so I need to get my head in order for that.  Why does it have to be so damn hard??

xx


----------



## Amy N

ldh- im sorry your still having the hours of crying though  , its a horrid time though isnt it?? Im trying to stay positive this month, and dont want to spend the next 2ww worrying....easier said than done i know, just keep yourself busy, allow yourself time to be sad if you need it.... but you have done brilliantly to come this far!!! your are right  YOU CAN DO IT!!!
             

Doddyclaire- just wanted to send you a big  , its so dam unfair isnt it.... sounds like you have a little fighter in there.....a friend of mine(not a ff) started bleeding at 4+1 and thought she had  early m/c.... she has been bleeding ever since(pretty much every day...some days +++heavy/clots even) and she is now 19+3, i know this isnt the case for everyone but bleeding sometimes doesnt mean the end,  stay strong hunny xxx

Amy xx

is any one due to test today? xx


----------



## roxychick121

Morning ladies I am glad there is no early testing   
Well done u don't want to give yourself the heartache of a bad result that's what I don't want.

Anyone else waking up with night sweats it's awful xx


----------



## Hippa

It's so good to realise I'm not the only one going loopy!  And also really glad everyone is feeling more positive today.  I think the sunshine helps!  

Claire - you're so right, it is a waste of emotions!  That's exactly how i felt this morning when I was considering testing!  I just couldn't be bothered with it today.  DH felt the same.  
Amy - OTD is Wednesday which is 13dp3det.  So they'll really be no doubt then.
ldh - oh my god - 3 more sleeps is really soon!  I'm putting that BFN out of my mind.  It was 5 days early and hopefully meant nothing   Glad to hear AF has gone away.  Let's hope she stays away.
Roxychic - am getting terrible night sweats.  Really gross.  And really stressful dreams too!

I've been working full time all the way through this - have you guys all been off work?  I even went back to work straight after egg transfer because it was two days earlier than we'd been told and i hadn't booked anything off.  If i do this again, i'm taking a holiday during this time!!
We're off out for a bit now.
STAY STRONG!


----------



## Amy N

Hello gail.... you found us all then!!! 
hope your ok xx


----------



## Madeline Rose

Hi
I am brand new to the site and part way through the 2ww.  We're on our 2nd cycle of IVF with ICSI, with male fertility problems (count and motility).  I am v. sensitive to fertility drugs (without having PCOS) and so both times produced lots of eggs (25+), fertility rate about 50%, but at Day 5, on cycle 1 had 1 blastocyst and cycle 2 (ET yesterday), none  . Instead the best 2 embryos were transferred.

Would love to hear from anyone in a similar situation.

Finding all of this v. tough, but sure that applies to everybody on here!


----------



## charlotte80

Hi all,
Am new to sit too, correctly trying to pass the time till test day which is 2nd. Am finding it tough now...the waiting goes on and on.
I have a day where I feel positive that is worked and the next day feel down in the dumps.
This is our second round of IVF, first was back in July/August, didn't make it to test day then as af came two days before  .
Having mild cramps today and am hoping that all is well  .


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi Girls, 

Firstly welcome to the newbies   when are otd's for you all??

charlotte80 this is alo my 2nd ivf cycle and like you, AF arrived 2 days before otd   This time im hoping the signs i have are positive!! I am also experiencing af pains(didnt last time) and they say it could be a sign of implanting so fingers crossed x x


----------



## Madeline Rose

Hi Girls

My otd is 9 March.
Also had AF 2 days before otd last time around. Hoping not to get a repeat performance but just heard none of remaining 8 embies good enough to freeze....

Trying to stay positive

Xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Madeline Rose - Its horrible isnt it when you dont make it to otd but lets keep positive this time round   our embies are snuggling in nice n tight x x


----------



## Amy N

wishing all us lovely ladies lots of babydust!!!!!!
good luck to everyone due to test in the next week or so!!!

                                                    
                                                    
                                                    


             

Amy x


----------



## kirstielou

Hi all,

Is it Friday yet?  

Been having more of the old spotting. Its def old blood but this has been since day 3! Got af cramps today too. Feeling pretty awful about it all tbh. Goin 2 pop 2 the chemist I think to get a hpt! That way I will know.........on day 10 so guessing not much can change in that time.

Hope everyone else is feeling more


----------



## Vanessac

hey ladies- good to see people are staying away from the hpt
its really tough isnt it
i still have the odd cramping but nothing else i am 7 days past transferral of my blasto now so waiting for good signs x


----------



## Hippa

Hi Madeline Rose,
I think I was quite sensitive too - I had 25 folicles (and looked about 4 months pg just after collection!), but then only 15 eggs were fertilised, and only 3 were good enough to use.  They ended up putting two back, and we froze one. So from all that many, we're ended up with 3 and no blasts.  I was really disappointed too, but it's more than some women get.  Try to stay positive - after all, you only need one of the little buggers to stick and grow!!

Charlotte - there are a few of us with OTD of 2nd March.  I've been going literally     .

Kirstie Lou - what's your OTD?  Loads can change in those last few days!  Levels of HCG are doubling every day and if you implant late, it won't pick it up on day 10.  Stay positive!  I got a BFN on 9dpt but I'm not giving up hope, it was too early.  Let me know how you get on!

xxx


----------



## kirstielou

Hippa - due to test on 4.3.11! Dont think I can cope with the stress everytime I go to the loo. And today with the af pains. Really dont know what to do!


----------



## Vanessac

hey kirstie- Try not to worry it could be embie settling in or the uterus changing etc they are good things xx


----------



## Hippa

Hey Kirsty, Vanessa's right - it's not necessarily a bad sign!


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

Wonder if anyone can help I'm 4dp a 5dp and started spotting I'm so scared and don't know what to do!!!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jules18080 - Dont have to do anything other than relax - its prob embie snuggling in tight x


----------



## charlotte80

I am fed up with going to the bathroom to check whether AF has arrived!
Am also fed up of looking for symptoms   I was quite bloated after egg collection and still after the transfer. 3 days post transfer was very nauseous. Next day felt completely   and then on Wednesday felt positive. Thursday had crampy pains but had two days of feeling positive and no pains Friday and Saturday. Back to very slight pains today but nothing too much - perhaps I'm worried about going back to work tomorrow as have been off since egg collection   
Wednesday needs to come quickly.
Wishing everyone all the best


----------



## Shelleylouise73

gail75 - Just so you know, i usually dont go loo very often (usually one every 2 weeks lol) but when im on crione gel, i go daily!! Mad!! x


----------



## Hippa

Hi Gail, the first week the pessies bunged me up, but then it seemed to go in totally the opposite direction!  I thought maybe I was ill too, but it only lasted a day.  If it's really bad, def tell your consultant/hospital.  Maybe they could change you to something else?


----------



## Vanessac

hi Gail - I have been constipated one minute then it pouring out the next....sorry!

i am usually a twice a day girl always quite normal consistency so i am putting it down to the crinone just make sure you keep yourself as hydrated as you can, if you have bad stomach pains it wouldnt hurt to check it out, you could ring nhs direct 08454647

xx


----------



## roxychick121

kirstylou            dont u dare u have to stay strong with me or else who will i test with on thurs/fri       


welcome everyone to the madness, mind blowing, knicker checking    


gail the crinone makes me go to the loo often too, but when u mean not get off is it all the time? If it is i would call consultant on call    drink lots of fluid xx


ladies anyone getting salmon/pink from crinone a teeny weeny bit is appearing hope its a good sign


----------



## ldh26

Hey Roxy, I had that yesterday briefly.  The pink one was about 1/2 size of a 5p piece.  I had brownish crinone stuff earlier in the day.  I panicked and thought it was the start of AF.  Is it a good sign??  So confused about all of this.  I need it to be Weds SOON!!


----------



## roxychick121

ooh it could be implantation ldh26


----------



## Madeline Rose

Hi Hippa

Thanks very much for your post.  I've got my fingers crossed for u!

What u say is right,  just find it v. easy to feel sorry for myself at the mo!  

X


----------



## ldh26

Roxy that's what the consultant said.  However, my cycle is almost to the hour in its predictability and I always get spotting 2 days before AF, then a day of nothing then AF rears her ugly head!  I won't relax until tomorrow until I know it's not her....

The        is too much!  

Sorry, I haven't stopped complaining all week! x


----------



## roxychick121

ah don't worry i have dh head demented   too xo


----------



## newmum

Hi chatlotte80. Ur symptoms sound just  like me. I've got fertility friendas a bookmark on my phone for the  dreaded first  day back. Practicing now good luck for Wed  x x


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies mind if I join you?

I'm just starting my 2nd week of 2ww, test date is 7th March (16 days passed 3day ET on 20/02/11).

Currently trying not to go insane and trying to do at least 2 things at once to keep my mind off whatever is going on inside!  

Quick question has anyone else had unbearable metallic taste in mouth constantly, not sure if this is down to Cyclogest or not?

K x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi 

Can I be added to the list please.  Test on Thursday 3rd March. after ICSI.

Cheers

Betty Boo


----------



## bluebell1

Oooh.....

RedKay - Metallic taste is classic symptom of pregnancy. When i was pregnant with my son it was like sucking a teaspoon or a rotten bag of pennies all the time!  

If you read a lot of threads on here for BFP's some of them state this as a sign.  Heres hoping    

Lots of


----------



## newmum

Hi redkay. I am also on 2nd week of 2ww. 2 day et and testing 6th march. I've been getting that metallic taste for the last few days.   its a good sign not us going   craxy x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Redkay75 - That sounds great fro you.... i had that 3 days after 3det but only lasted one day for me (felt very sick too) Have you any other symptoms?? Im also due to test 7th March but working really early on that day so going to test 6th to preparte myself :0 x x

BettyBoo2 - Welcome and good luck x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

gail75 - you paid for this cycle then ...


----------



## charlotte80

newmum2be - good luck for Wednesday too, I keep wanting to test early but holding back the urge. Am hoping going back to work tomorrow will keep my mind off doing anything till Wednesday x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi all

Reading posts are all interesting and glad to see the 2ww is as painful for everyone.  This weekend has been the worst, being at work is much easier for me so looking forward to going back. Thursday is test day and also hubbies birthday so fingers crossed it is good news.  1st time for us.  I keep thinking it hasn't worked because I feel completely normal, a bit bloated in first week but now I just feel like I normally do.  but this is the same throughout the egg stim process, no side effects at all.

Am I alone in no symptoms.

Betty Boo


----------



## Vanessac

hey Betty - No symptoms for me either x 7days after blasto transfer


----------



## mrs bee

no betty your def not alone...i am 12dp ET and have had no symptoms!!!  trying not to stress as not all symptoms will mean good things!!!!!!  

good luck for thurs....mine is weds
xxx


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi guys- just a quick one. How early is too early to test. My clinic do blood tests for the pregnancy test on Tuesday. My AF isn't due until Thursday so how soon do you think I could get an accurate HPT? Shaz x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Vanessa and Mrs Bee, thanks for this.  So funny to think you are abnormal for feeling normal!

Best of luck for your tests.  Thursday can not come quick enough for me, just to know what to do with myself.  This limbo land is not good for me, I am used to being in control of most things.


BB


----------



## kirstielou

roxychick - i didnt buy a test you will be pleased to know!! all positivity gone in the house though which is  !

Will see what Friday brings and whether AF rears her ugly head!!

How is everyone else feeling?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers ShelleyLouise and Bluebell, good to hear it's a good sign to feel like I have an old penny under my tongue, but I have been tatsing it since 3dpet which would be too early for symptoms would it not? however, have pinching and mild aches in pelvic region (though not cramps)!  So hard cos I don't want to get my hopes up! but     
Betty Boo - me too I am so used to having everything panned to the minute and knowing exactly what I'm doing, this waiting is so hard. I'm due back at work tomorrow but I'm just so absentminded and emotional at the moment I'm not sure work would do me any good at all, I teach kids with Autism and so I need to be on top form. They found it unsettling when I was filled with hormones for the stimming as I wasn't as even tempered and predictable as usual.

Further to shazkowalski's ? - My AF is due Tues - Thurs but TD is following Mon, could I test earlier, around when I expect AF, what do you think?

K x

P.S. MacDonald's bean burgers and McFlurry take the taste away for least 20 mins yay!


----------



## macker1

hey ladies


can i join in the thread... i know roxychick and fitfinn from another thread  im 5dpt on my second icsi cycle had blast transfered on first cycle and 2 great quality embroyos transfered on day 2 this time.  well this 2 week wait has been though had period like pains since day one and still have them doing good with the pma and telling myself all is good    but am getting anxious at times when the pains come 


anyone else get these pains so quick after transfer



am reading all the personals so hopefully get used to all the names x


----------



## Stretch

macker - when is your test date hun?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

macker1 - Welcome to the  house lol When's your otd?? Ive had period pains from about day 3 post transfer so keep faith!!!!!! x


----------



## macker1

hey mac cook test date is the 10th march

thanks shelly louise ....im hearing good news about having the pains so early so hopefully i join the success stories   

thanks for the welcome to the mad house think ill fit right in!!!

x


----------



## ldh26

AGH! More spotting. I feel like this is it starting    

Feel weirdly prepared as was half expecting AF to turn up but am also gutted - yes, already! Gonna lie down, hopefully sleep and see what tomorrow brings.

Goodnight girls, sticky vibes to you all xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26  af will stay well clear for you - Good Luck x


----------



## ldh26

Thankyou Shelleylouise. I'm not fond of her at the best of times but sure don't want to see her tomorrow!! Nanight x


----------



## doddyclaire

Girls, can I just check somethin with you, are all your OTD dates before AF would normally be due or after??
Mine was a week after, and now i'm wondering that if my timing would have been amended, would I not be getting the bleed now?   I know, but its now starting to bug me!

x


----------



## Vanessac

doddy - I was wondering when I will bleed too, i dont understand how this is worked out

Macker - I have been having pains since EC i am now 7 days past ET still having them too x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26 - Im officially due tomorrow too but hoping we wont see the nasty witch for atleast another 8.5 months :0) x
doddyclaire - i heard that af can be delayed between 5-10 days after it would usually appear...... but to try answer your question, my otd is after when af would usually show! x


----------



## ruby1

Well sorry not been on, Have had a very, very busy weekend. :0( I am still walking on egg shell's in denial and I am convinced that the BFP symptoms I am experiencing are in my head ! LOL I am on a training course next week... so that might take my mind of the 2WW for the viability scan. 

How is everyone ? Sorry of lack of personals, I could not go through all the posts, I have missed so much !

xx


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Gail - This might just be a bit of spotting from where they did ET - dont panic and keep your feet up   

I am starting to go nuts and still a week to go!!! Argh!! I was convinced it had worked on Sat, had loads of "symptoms" but yesterday apart from being tired I didnt feel anything    Not sure if thats good or bad

xx


----------



## shanks11

Ladies - i need your help.  
I had my ET on Friday 11th Feb and got a BFT on my OTD on Thursday 24th Feb
Last  night and this morning i have some (TMI) brown spotting and very, very small clot like bits. 
Does this mean i am miss carrying? Or could this be implatation bleed? I am very worried  
My scan appt isnt until 10th March at Hammersmith 
   

Can anyone give me any thoughts?

I did go on the chatroom last night - only to have someone i didnt know say it was discusting. (not what i needed to hear) 

I am back at work today as OTD was last thursday so i thought i would need a break (with either result)

I dont know what to do...............:-(


----------



## ldh26

Shanks are you using progesterone gel? That likes to appear in brown lumps. Sorry someone said that to you, not nice at all. Did you mean BFP? X


----------



## Vanessac

hi Shanks

How cruel of people to say that to you, we talk about much more than that on our threads.

I would say it could be your period, you have to remember your linning will probably be thicker than normal, did  you have clots before your treatment, i know i did.

Its probably best to ring your clinic or maybe even nhs direct but i would not worry too much hon and just ignore those silly people.
xx


----------



## shanks11

hiya, yes i was using progesterone suppositories until last Wednesday night - got BFP on Thursday and this spotting started last night. ?


----------



## Vanessac

sorry Shanks i read your post as BFN - the T confused me x


----------



## aerdna

Hi,

Can I join you - my OTD is the 3rd?

I've been having mild cramps on and off since after et. Bad constipation, bloated, tired until yesterday. Yesterday, I had a terrible migraine - in bed from 5pm - ended up ringing my doctor as felt I had to take some kind of painkiller but didn't know what I was allowed (we're allowed paracetamol btw). It eased the pain and I fell asleep. This morning the migraine has mainly gone but I think so have the cramps. But then I had a terrible bout of diahorrea. This is what normally happens to me before a period pain - I get a combination of period pains, migraine, diahorrea. I've been knicker checking constantly the last couple of days as i feel wet there (tmi -sorry). I've started to totally freak out as last time I started bleeding day7 after transfer and I'm scared I'll start today too (it's day 7). There is 
still no blood yet - but I'm totally freaking out ...

Any advice? This 2ww stuff is hell - we should get some kind of award from the queen for putting up with this!

Aerdna


----------



## ldh26

Def ring the clinic like Vanessa says.  I have just had an appearance of some Crinone gel, which is a bit unpleasant to say the least!  Oh and congrats on your BFP 

Lisa x


----------



## Shineygems

Hi all,

Please can I join you? I joined the madness that is the 2WW on Friday.. OTD is 13th March which seems forever away.

x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Shanks seek advice.xxx
amz 2006 feel  like you, sat i was convinced i was ok, felt really well, for the 1st time on this 2ww madness.
yesterday back down with a bump. no symptoms felt sick but think it was worry. today ok, just dreading every time i go to the toilet, complete toilet paper monster.xxx
welcome shineygems:0)))


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi girls,

Can i join you, i have my test on friday and is my 3rd attempt of ivf. I feel no different at all other than dreading looking down on the toilet paper and having a bad cough which i dont think is helping. 

I'm so glad i found this web site, nowing there is so many of us going through the same thing. Good luck to all of you 

x


----------



## Stretch

Shanks - Brown blood is very common hun but always best to get it checked out    I have asked one of the chat hosts to look into that comment as it does not reflect the supportive nature of FF   

Welcome everyone - you are not alone


----------



## Vanessac

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.204

just found this may be of some comfort!

x


----------



## ldh26

Hey girls, welcome new folks! 

Dunno if anyone aware of my recent posts.  Have been spotting since Saturday.  It turned red this morning, AF is due today.  She's so horrible and turns up whenever she's least wanted!!! 
It's quite weird though, it's not actually *whispers* coming out, it's just there when I wipe.....  Anyone know if that is what happens with post IVF AF?  This is my first time and feel so lost.

I called the clinic and they were lovely but told me to prepare for it being the worst.  Am so sad today, it's rotten.  The IVF process was so hard for me I feel like I couldn't do it again but equally not ready face the prospect of being childless forever.     

Still need to keep going to Wednesday but I am losing hope  DH is convinced there is a chance.


----------



## Hippa

Hi Ldh, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I got my AF today too.  It's brown at the moment but I can feel it's only a matter of time.  Did another test this morning and it was BFN again.  Think this is the end of the road for me.
xxxx


----------



## Vanessac

ohh Hippa I am sorry for you hon
do you not want to try again? x


----------



## ldh26

Aw Hippa        

Sorry honey xxxx

PS am def going to break that pact am going to buy a HPT today.  Want to be prepared for the blood test


----------



## Im Hopefull

Hi Idh 26

Sorry to hear your news hun. If it helps i'm on my 3rd attempt of ivf and felt the same as you on my first try but it is easier the second time you try and you know that little bit more and know what to exspect. I'm not saying it is easy cos it isn't. Dont give up hun, however i think this is my last try 3 times is enough forme now xx


----------



## Im Hopefull

Forgot to say i'm sure you will not need to even think about going through it again, i'm sure it will work for you. All my fingers and toes are crossed for you hun. Good luck x


----------



## ldh26

Thanks honey.  I DO think a lot of the reason it was so hard was the unexpected, you're right. I am so bad for putting the cart before the horse (like right now when I have no definite answer yet!) so was always worrying about the next bit.  My mind is changing every 10 mins right now.  Have no frosties though so it would be the whole thing again.

Good luck to everyone still to test xxx


----------



## Pati

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you. Pinky and Perky came back home to me yesterday (day3) and my OTD is 12/3/11. I have been speaking to them and telling them to bed well in, make themselves at home and stay till at leasy Oct!   

Am sending lots of       and sticky vibes to you all.

x


----------



## shanks11

Ahhh good luck pati   
I hope they are bedding in well


----------



## Pati

Thanks Shanks11. and Congrats on your BFP honey x


----------



## Hippa

Hi Ldh, vanessa, yes definitley trying again.  Sorry, I mean end of the road for now.  We get one frozen transfer on the NHS in addition to the ivf we're just had.  We only have one frozen embie anyway.  Absolutely agree that it surely must be easier when you know what to expect.  I'll take more time off work next time too (am sat at my desk right now when I really should be at home eating chocolate!) I have my finger's still crossed for both of you.  LDH - you never know, it might not be bad news?!     

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Vanessac

Well done Hippa - and remember it only takes one x


----------



## ldh26

Thanks Hippa.  Just cracked and took HPT and it was a BFN      I knew that to be honest.  I know I need to wait until OTD to be sure but I know.  I just hope DH doesn't come home with his insufferable optimism!!

Sadly I have no frosties so it's the whole thing again.  Can I start tomorrow??  

Lots of      to everyone else xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

LDH - naughty girl, you're not doin yerself any favours by testin early!

Hello to everyone else.

Not much to update from me, still bleeding heavier than AF normally is, but still no pains.  Still gotta wait and test on OTD - Wednesday, don't feel much hope except my pg symptoms from last week returned this morning, bizarre!  Really want it to still be there, trying to be realistic tho 

x


----------



## roxychick121

hey ladies bad news for me im afraid i've been bleeding on and off for 2 days and i know its on its way    


unfortunately this journey is over for me i will not be putting me or dh through this again i cant take the financial and emotional stress. i want to enjoy my life i have with my dh   


but i want to wish you all the very best on your journey    and i want to thank you all for your support through my journey xox


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26, Hippa & roxychick121-  that af doesnt arrive in full force for you all - Keep faith!!!

doddyclaire - Fingers crossed for you too!!

There is still hope, try hold out til otd!! x


----------



## Hippa

Roxychick I'm so sorry.      Time to really spoil yourself xxx
ldh and doddyclaire - 2nd March hasn't been a very lucky date for us, has it


----------



## ldh26

Doddyclaire, Shelleylouise, I know the HPT was not a great idea but it says it is accurate from the day when your AF is due.  SHe was due today and turned up.  It is a proper flow altough comes and goes.  So surely the test can't be wrong just now?

Roxychick, am so sorry to hear that       I really hope you're ok xxx  Good luck whatever you decide xxx

And Hippa?  2nd March is officially a RUBBISH date!


----------



## miller

hello fellow 2WW crazies - can I join you? I'm on day 1 of the 2WW - had two hatching blasts put back in yesterday on day 6, following ICSI last week.

   to those getting BFNs but if it's early DON'T PANIC and keep testing...  

*doddyclaire* nice to see you here too!  Sorry you've already seen the question below before (!) but I'm asking everywhere I can think of...

Here's my question: bit embarrassing  but hey here goes ... You know we're supposed to avoid  during the 2WW? do you know exactly why? the thing is that I quite often have naughty dreams  and I had one last night which gave me a big O in my sleep.  Now I'm worried that the contractions will have been harmful  I know there's nothing I can do about it now - or to stop it happening again - but I'd be really glad to hear if anyone knows which bit of  is supposed to be dangerous at this stage...

miller
xx


----------



## Shineygems

Hey Miller,

I'm here too, joined today. We are in good company  

Gem x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

miller Welcome - lol you have made me chuckle!! Sorry dont know answer to your question but congrats on being PUPO x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

miller nice to see you on here.xx


----------



## newmum

Welcome Miller and Shinygems

Good luck for the future Roxychic

Well I lasted 5 hours in work, then came home I work in an office and have a team of 12 who are constantly need manging one way or another, and work is very very busy at the moment.

I couldn't handle the stress of it all and have a massive headache and been sick. Spoke to one of managers who said it was fine to go home, she knew my circumstances. 

I'm going to pop to the doctors tomorrow for some advice.

I just don't want to have the 'if I only took that week off work' on mind.

I am now back on the sofa and starting to relax again, I need my     back

only 6 more sleeps, yipee

Hope you are all ok and thanks for listening to me

Sorry for the lack of personals
x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

newmum2b - Come on we can do it together...... Not long for us!! Ive decided to test a day early (sunday 6th) as im on shift on 7th from 8am so want to mentally prepare myself either way x


----------



## Pati

Hi Miller thats so funny. My dr said it was ok to have jiggies. such conflicting info grrr
Good luck hon. whens your otd?


----------



## MandyPandy

miller said:


> hello fellow 2WW crazies - can I join you? I'm on day 1 of the 2WW - had two hatching blasts put back in yesterday on day 6, following ICSI last week.
> 
> to those getting BFNs but if it's early DON'T PANIC and keep testing...
> 
> *doddyclaire* nice to see you here too!  Sorry you've already seen the question below before (!) but I'm asking everywhere I can think of...
> 
> Here's my question: bit embarrassing  but hey here goes ... You know we're supposed to avoid  during the 2WW? do you know exactly why? *the thing is that I quite often have naughty dreams  and I had one last night which gave me a big O in my sleep.  Now I'm worried that the contractions will have been harmful *  I know there's nothing I can do about it now - or to stop it happening again - but I'd be really glad to hear if anyone knows which bit of  is supposed to be dangerous at this stage...
> 
> miller
> xx


OMG!!!! Me too!!! How funny! It woke me up though because it really hurt after all the poking and prodding around that's been happening with my ovaries and womb. I'm just assuming it makes no difference - if my embies can withstand sneezing, coughing, laughing and, ummm, constipation straining (sorry - TMI), then I'm assuming they can withstand the big O.


----------



## Dizzy Dee

Hi everybody - Just had a look at Page one with all the results

Wow 14 BFPS and 12 BFNS - that is pretty good girls...     lets stay positive and believe it will work - negative energy does not help one bit so lets  have a   dance

                               

and lots of


----------



## Redkay75

Miller & Mandy Pandy, me too !!! I woke up all hot and bothered this morning told DH who got all hopeful and then realised we had agreed on no can do! poor bloke! 

ShelleyLouise and Newmum2b - I'm due to test on the 7th too, though I doubt I'll make that long as AF is due Thurs 3rd and often comes a day or so early so I know I'll probably break my resolve by Wednesday or Thursday and test I know it's silly but I never was one for patience! and I'm going slightly mad!  

Hippa & Roxychic - keeping my fingers crossed    !

excuse the TMI - but has anyone else been producing chemical warfare... I'm talking farts, guffs, botty burps, etc? mine are unbelievable even the dog gave me a look like he was about the smother me! my poor DH

     for everyone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Redkay75 - COME ON           WE WILL AND CAN MAKE IT TO TEST DAY!!!!! I have af apins too but not going to let that stop me.... x


----------



## Redkay75

P.S. NewMum2b - I called in to school and took until TD off cos I am an emotional acrobat at the moment and it's not fair on anyone to have me slobbering over them! Not point putting ourselves through it, it's just too important!

k x


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

You guys are amazing with your personals and as always I am sorry as I know I suck!!!

Congrats to those who are getting great follie scans, EC, fertilised egss and et welcome to being pupo 


As for me I'm still bleeding and I'm day 5pt 5dt trying to keep positive and called the clinic who sai we had to wait and see for my otd next Monday but said it was unusual.... Not sure why that means. The good news is I still only need a panty liner (sorry tmi) and have cried so much I feel numbs

Big hugs all

Jules x


----------



## newmum

Wow the support here is amazing, thank you  

ShelleyLouise thanks for your message, we CAN do it you are right, I am feeling much better now after reading yours and others messages. Though a may crack a day early, just because off having work the following day after my test date.

RedKay; Listen to ShelleyLouise and hold off testing early as much as you can.....I'm glad I am not the only one who couldn't face work. I am going to call my manager up tomorrow and tell her the doctor has told me to take the week off. Its not fair to anyone I'm just a mess in work. Its not worth it we need to concentrate on ourselves for once.
Are you working the rest of the week?

  to everyone

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

newmum2b - Thats what ive done, moved my otd a day earlier lol so Sunday it is x x


----------



## Redkay75

ShelleyLouise and Newmum2b - Ok I'll hold off until Sunday if you do...Pact ?    

I've organised not to go into work again until Tuesday 8th so I've got to get a doctors note tomorrow, I hope I can see the nice doctor who has helped us through all this rather than random locom!

Jules - If they said it's unusual surely they should look into it? when did you start bleeding? at 5dp5det it's too early for AF surely! fingers crossed it's them bedding in nice and tight!  

K x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi all

Just been catching up on all the posts from today, it seems a day of ups and downs for your all.  So sorry for all the downs but fingers crossed for future attempts.  I was pleased to be back at work today as the weekend was spent thinking about things too much, at least work can distract me.  However, I did buy my HPT ready for Thursday and temptation overcame me and (as it was two for the price of one!) I thought I would trial the spare.  Well the good news is it was positive but I am convinced the same thing applies for testing early.  e.g you can test early and be positive and then negative on OTD.

Is this true, has anyone else done this? I am an idiot as I am now hopeful and yesterday I  was convinced I was going to be negative and Thursday is hubbys birthday and I don't want it be a bad day so wanted to prepare for worst.

i am now annoyed with myself for doing it early.  Any thoughts?

Betty Boo


----------



## Vanessac

hey Betty

do you have any symptoms?
when did you take your trigger shot cause if it was over 14 days ago it should be completely out of your system x


----------



## MandyPandy

The only time I've heard that it might be positive, and then negative, is if you still have drugs from your trigger in your system (in fact I did one after my trigger just to see if it was true and it was - I had two lines when there was no way I could possibly have been pg).  This was only re: the first week post transfer though.

AFAIK, it's normally the other way around, i.e., it can be negative and then positive.

...but I'm not an expert and am not 100% sure on that.

A lot of the good tests say that you can test 4 days before AF is due - and if your OTD is Thursday, then you are 4 days before AF is due.  If I were you, I'd be quietly optimistic but would still test again on Thursday.


----------



## newmum

Hi RedKay, I'm gonna do mine Sat because I am back in work Monday 7th (not that I have called my boss yet) make sure you hold off till Sunday though    . This will be my third week off work now, took the first from allowance I was allowed and the second week from my holidays. Going to call up sick tomorrow. I just can't handle the stress of work I am no good for anyone.

Lets   the time goes quickly   

Hi Betty, it does sound good news    

x x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Thanks all.  HGC shot was done 2 weeks yesterday so not quite past 14 days.  So might be that.

I will try again on Thursday and not before.

BB


----------



## Vanessac

i think that makes 15 days then, so it could be great news for you xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi Vanessa

Thanks I must say as a 1st timer I am so confused with all dates.  I had to check my diary to even remember when egg collection day was.

You asked about symptoms and that was the other reason why I was convinced it was a negative.  I don't have sore boobs, a bit bloated but thats from eating too much food. I do feel like I am due my period though but no visible sign of it.

Betty Boo


----------



## MandyPandy

BettyBoo2 said:


> Hi Vanessa
> 
> Thanks I must say as a 1st timer I am so confused with all dates. I had to check my diary to even remember when egg collection day was.
> 
> You asked about symptoms and that was the other reason why I was convinced it was a negative. I don't have sore boobs, *a bit bloated but thats from eating too much food.* I do feel like I am due my period though but no visible sign of it.
> 
> Betty Boo


That made me lol! Me too.


----------



## Vanessac

bb - thats good news then honey you must be so pleased x


----------



## charlotte80

I also am not a lucky 2nd March tester   Woke up this morning and had blood when I wiped and been going to the toilet to check every chance I get, have had more blood and feel AF has reared its ugly head again before test day.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

BettyBoo2  - when your otd? x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Mandy Pandy - Hee Hee, I live in the world of reality. Constipation is not pessaries but too many carbs.  Bloated feeling is excessive drinking of water (told 2 ltrs a day by clinic) and eating lots of food because I am bored. 

I put all my symptoms down to anything else apart from being pregnant.

I now have a stinking cold and sore throat today and I definitely can't blame pregnancy for that - working with other cold ridden people and this rubbish British weather.

Looking forward hopefully having proper symptoms but I will have to wait until Thursday for that.

Where are you on your cycle? (sorry not looked back on all personal threads)

BB


----------



## Shelleylouise73

charlotte80  you dont get full af x x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Shelly Louise - it is 3rd March - this Thursday.

BB


----------



## Amy N

OOO We are busy on here today arent we!!!!

Im 4-5dpo, and had a few like tugging pains in lower abdo, not entirely sure that its related to anything as so early, but still feeling positive this month!!!!!             

all the knicker checking for implantation bleeding will be starting soon too!!!! exciting hey?

Hope you are all well, and not gone to loopy yet!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Hippa

Charlotte80 - Nooooooooooooo!  I don't believe that.  All four of us    It really was a very unlucky day.

I think I'm going to bow out of this thread now.  I wonder if there's one for frozen transfers...?!

Thanks so much for everyone's support, particularly to the other 2nd of Marchers Clairedoddy, ldh and Charlotte80 as well as Roxychic, Vanessa and Shelleylouise.  You really all made a big difference to over the last week.  I wish you all the very best       

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ldh26

Bye bye Hippa, maybe catch you on another thread. Not frozen one for us though  I am going to hang about until after OTD.

Good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## shazkowalski

test day for me tomorrow!!! OMG I am so nervous now   . My AF is due on Thursday but go to the hospital for blood test tomorrow which is 2 weeks since egg collection and 12 days since ET- would a HPT pick it up yet if I did it in the morning?

Shaz x         for good news tomorrow!


----------



## ldh26

Good luck Shaz, everything's crossed for you. Please break this run of bad luck for us! X


----------



## shazkowalski

I will try my best!!!! Praying!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

shazkowalski - Good Luck for tomorrow x x


----------



## charlotte80

Idh26 - no frozen one for us either  i'm afraid I too caved in and tested today, it was a BFN and obviously not holding out much hope for wednesday as I feel AF is here.
Hippa - hope all goes well for you
Obviously 2nd March was not meant to be.  
I guess from here husband and I will look into starting again but will have to find the pennies this time as have used up our goes on the NHS. 
Hoping others have better luck


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Has anyone else experienced a stitch like feeling?? Its in my right side.. had it constantly for last 15 mins x


----------



## kirstielou

Hi Shelley

I have had a pulling sensation on one side since about day 3. Not sure if thats what you mean?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hmmm not really a pulling sensation more like a stitch... weird though, only just got it tonight!! Really feels like af will make an appearance too    she doenst!! x


----------



## Vanessac

hey shelley i have been getting them on and off both sides for about 4 days now
feel very bloated at the moment too x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessac - So you have been getting stitch too?? I am also feeling bloated with af pains which is what makes me think af will arrive.......... you had af pains? I know that af pains can be a goog sign but its so hard to stay positive isnt it...... x


----------



## Vanessac

hi Shelley - yes been getting sporadic AF pains/ bloating/ wind/stitches/pains around the ovary area....i am putting it down to the progesteron cream we are using as they are all listed as side effects. x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessa - Oh good, its not a bad thing then!!! So pleased! 

Im watching 'One Born Everyminute' so sad, this poor lady is about to give birth but she has lost 2 babies before (one had a brain problem and died at 6 weeks and other was still born) its so sad! Bless!!!

I wana be gving birth to my baby/babies x


----------



## Vanessac

Shelley - i am hoping it feels worse than it is, lots of the ladies on here have the same feelings hopefully it will ease off soon...........although I dont fancy the constipation star and steph are having to cope with x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Me too..... Infact the Crinone has done the opposit to me lol - Not long for us now  x x x


----------



## Ali_B

Please could you add me, I have had ICSI and my test date is 13 march.

Thanks


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi, had ET yesterday from IVF....test date 9th March - everything crossed!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

All over for me started bleeding last nite, tested a BFN will re test Thursday on otd but no there no hope. good luck to you all.xx


----------



## miller

Oh Angela honey   Biggest hugs to you, sweetheart


----------



## doddyclaire

Angela - Biggest hugs ever, am here whenever you need me, you know how to get hold of me xxx


----------



## Amz2006

Angela so sorry to hear that    xxx


----------



## aerdna

I'm bleeding. It started yesterday just a tiny bit but this morning it's more. I'm so depressed I can't stop crying and I don't want to get out of bed. My OTD isn't until Thursday so I'm going to have to keep taking the drugs until then. Why doesn't this ever work for me?


----------



## ANGELA29A

Aerdna, I know how you feel hun.xx hugs xxx


----------



## miller

*aerdna* huge    to you too - but if you can keep going until OTD things might change?   

*Mac Cook* very kind of you to put 8 March as my OTD in the hall of fame on p1, but officially it is 14 March even though I had day 6 blasts put back in on 27 Feb, and others at the same stage or just behind me have OTDs of 7 and 10 March.  So I think I'll go for 12 March if get that far and can hold out that long...


----------



## Shineygems

Angela, So sorry hun  sending you a huge hug, fell your sadness  

Gem x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi ladies

Just reading all the posts today and so sorry for all the ones that it doesn't look promising, there is always hope.

I was reading when some of you are testing based on EC and ET dates.  I feel a bit confused.  Did your clinic/hospital say you have to wait 2 weeks from the day the eggs were collected/fertilised or the day they were transferred?

Mine is making me test 2 weeks from the day the eggs were collected and fertilised.  Here are my dates EC Thursday 17th Feb, ET (5 day blasto) Tuesday 22nd Feb, OTD Thursday 3rd March.  

Does this sound right or too early compared to you ladies?

Betty Boo


----------



## xxvickxx

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please, I am currently on my 2ww.  I had ICSI and i had my ec on Tuesday 22nd Februaury, with et Sunday 27th February.  I have two grade two early stage blastocycst on board, and I have two frosties as well.  OTD is 10th March.  This was my 1st cycle.

 love and hugs to all

Vick x x


----------



## shazkowalski

Same here Betty- for me ec 15th 2 day ET on 17th and test day today- My test is by bloods what about yours?

Shaz x


----------



## MandyPandy

My clinic said to test 2 weeks from the date of transfer.  Because my tx cycle was so short though, that will mean I'd be testing before AF is due, so that doesn't sound right.  Mind you, 14 days from EC would be next Monday, a full 4 days before AF is due.

I am currently 5dp3det.


----------



## BettyBoo2

Phew thanks Shaz.  Testing Thursday then - two sleeps to go.

I have to do a HPT and ring them with results and then I am not sure.  it might be bloods - I hope so for 100% confirmation.  I am rubbish at asking questions.

How exciting about test today - when do you get your results? Have you been tempted to do a HPT?

BB


----------



## shazkowalski

My test is two days before AF is due naturally- but assume because it is blood they can pick it up sooner?   

I have to ring for results at half one- am pretty sure it will be negative tho   

Shaz x


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL, we are quite different!  My otd is tomorrow, 2 weeks after ET, but 9 days after AF was due!!  Feck knows what was supposed to happen there then.... no wonder I had bleeding this weekend just past, will still test tomorrow, just in case 

xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Can I just ask - does the OTD bear any relevance to usual AF due date?

I mean, should I be waiting for the usual AF due date before I test, even if my clinic says I should test before that?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

aerdna & Angela -  FOR YOU BOTH..... SO SO SORRY!!! X


----------



## MandyPandy

LOL!  Never mind - I see there doesn't seem to be one overall answer that tallies with the advice everyone's been given!


----------



## ldh26

Morning Aerdna, Angela.         to you.  Am just the same, bleed got worse over night, def AF now. Took gel this morning like clinic said, which was horrendous      OTD tomorrow, which I am not looking forward to.  Silly though as I know what it will say!

Are you guys going again?  Maybe next time for us? xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

GIRLS - Dont give up hope! My neighbour gave birth to her dd late last year from ivf and she had bleed then got BFP on otd x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Shelley - I'm still hanging in there for another miracle, My DP has so much positivity about this, and we all know it can happen - why not to us?!  It ain't over until the fat lady sings 

xx


----------



## ldh26

Doddyclaire, Shelleylouise - you girls are amazing, so positive.  I think that the negative HPT clinched it for me though!  I'm not sure how often it works on the first go anyway.  There is a tiny wee bit of "maybe" left, promise 
xxx

PS Doddyclaire, still can't upload that picture!  Am going to get DH to do it when he gets home lol


----------



## aerdna

Thanks everyone. I'm waiting until my OTD on Thursday but I've totally given up hope. 

Ldh26 - guess I'll try again - not sure how I'll find the strength - but don't have the strength to give up either. 

Angela - I feel your pain!

Good luck to everyone else. 

Aerdna


----------



## roxychick121

angela and aredna i am so so sorry     its the worst feeling in the world    


i am lying in bed with hot water bottle to numb the pain of af    


i have   for 3 days now i cant cry any more, feel like i don't know what the hell is going on i don't know what to feel anymore   


wishing all good luck xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Shaz - why don't you think it is positive?  Fingers crossed for you.

Other ladies, now I am confused on OTD.  i have now rang the clinic to find out their view and reasons.  I am not sure I even know my AF due date as the clinic I use makes you take the contraceptive pill at the start of the process so it is a bit of a false AF date.  But if I do work from my first day of my last period (induced by coming off the pill) and my usual cycle time then I am already 2 days late. 

All very confusing.

Betty


----------



## Bean lucky

Hi there,
Can I join the list. I'm nearing the end of the 2ww. Test on Friday the 4th March. Had Icsi third time. Got a lovely fifteen month old from the 2nd attempt. I am 40 and have only one ovary and fairly severe endometriosis. Hopefully I can give hope to anyone out there with similar issues. Good luck everyone. Bl x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Bean lucky - Welcome.....


----------



## Redkay75

Angela, aernda, ldh26, roxyxchick - so sorry to hear your news hugs to you all (and anyone I've missed the thread seems to be very busy last few days)      

I had translucent brown discharge this morning when I wiped (TMI - sorry) I'm trying to keep telling myself that this could be implantation and therefore positive. It's so easy to try and convince myself that it's not as AF starts normally but I have convinced myself I'm pregnant so many times over the past 3 years I know how suggestable I am. so I'm just trying to keep          


as with my 2ww timings starts the same as Bettyboo EC Thursday 17th, ET day 3 Sunday 20th, AF due between today to Thursday and Test date with HPT Monday 7th March so 16 days from ET and 19 days from EC and 4 days after last day AF expected. all very confusing, I suppose thats why I'm so tempted to test a little early as AF due anytime now. After 'bleed' this am I have bought 3 types of HPT so I'm prepared just in case it gets too much.

DH has taken today off work and has chucked me out of the house to go to my friends so he can clean and tidy up without me getting involved! bless him I think he needs a breathing space to sulk as he's trying to be so positive all the time for me.

K x


----------



## shazkowalski

Just a feeling Betty :-( just don't expect it to work first time. Am almost certain it hasn't but I guess I will know in 40 minutes either way!! I am really confused about when AF should come is it Thursday my natural day or today as it is test day?

Shaz x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

shazkowalski - keep us posted and  you get your BFP on the call x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Shaz - I am sending you lots of positive thoughts from now until 1.30pm.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi girls, just got in shower and noticed that today the veins on my boobs are very noticeable..... many others have this?? x


----------



## shanks11

Hi ladies, hormones are horrible things - i got a BFP last Thursday and have been on a emotional rollercoaster ever since!

I got some spotting on yesterday and today (TMI) bright red blood - not lots but enough! Have already been to hospital and they did another test for me which is still BFP - why am i bleeding though? They couldn't answer - did internal scan but cannot see anything as it is so early - did blood test today also for HCG levels and again on Friday     I hope they are increasing and not decreasing. 

Could this be implantation bleed or is it too late? This is my first IVF and 1st pregnancy so i am so scared i am losing him

Just can't stop crying all the time  

Anyone else experienced anything like this and had a positive outcome??

Sarah xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

shanks11 - I dont have an answer im afraid but  and try remain           x


----------



## shazkowalski

Hi guys. Another one in the chain I am afraid BFN for us- gutted


----------



## doddyclaire

Shaz - so sorry hun   sending you nig   xx

Shanks11 - apparently a little bleedin is quite common, i've just heard from a friend who is 17 weeks pg and still bleeding almost weekly, fingers x'd yours clears up x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

shazkowalski So sorry    x


----------



## ldh26

Shazkowalski xxx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Shaz - so sorry. I bet you are gutted. So hard, it seems so unfair.

Betty


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Anyone else had or noticed very veiny boobs?? Today i have just noticed this...... is it the crinone gel?? 

Also, just done a check online and if i am pg, baby/babies would be due on dp's birthday which will be 11.11.11........ i hope this is meant to be x


----------



## shazkowalski

Totally gutted Betty!!! Anyway good luck to everyone else still to test. i am going to bow out of this thread now- for all those with BFNs i will hopefully see you in the april/may testers shaz xx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

Can I join you? This is day 9 after ET at 3 days. OTD is Thursday and I'm really struggling to deal with the stress of waiting. Going (not so quietly)  mad.  I feel like I have raging PMT, cramps, and feel sure that it's only the progesterone keeping AF at bay  I am not at all a nice person to live with right now AND seem to be eating everything that is not nailed down or hidden - cookie monster, chocolate monster, bread monster, anything sweet or carbohydrate and I'm there and scoffing   Hey ho. I'm desperately trying to stay away from the hpt and resist the temptation. Part of me thinks: well, if I test early and its a BFN (as I suspect) then at least I'll know for sure and can have that glass of wine (or several), whilst the other bit of me is saying why should I make myself even more miserable 2 days before I have to? 

Anyway, that's my rant over! Good to be able to read about others who have been through exactly the same thing. Congrats to all who've had a BFP so far and big hugs to everyone who wasn't so lucky this time round. Keep strong everyone.

xxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jen42 Welcome to the  house!! x


----------



## Jess1

Hi Ladies,I'm into day 2 of the 2ww et was on sunday 1 bean on board  ( day3) cell 7 don't know if that's good but don't really understand all this grade thing anyway  Today would of been day five for the rest i left behind at the clinic they were all 4 cell and 6 cell and well i didn't get that call today so I know they weren't good enough for the freeze,and have so many questions now running around my head to ask why was it they only put one back and why not the 7 cell and the 6cell   so feel even more stressed out with the thought that the one i took home won't make it either   This is awful i wouldn't want my worse enemy to go through any of what we have or are going through,wish i had a magic ball to see if everything was going to work out this time the thought of this not working again for me is just eating me up inside. I'm trying to relax as best as i can,I have really good thoughts and then that grey cloud comes and find it hard to move it away, and i know next Friday if i make it that far then i'm going to give in and test   Good luck to everyone that's testing soon and will have      for all of us I will hang around this thread as i think it would be really good to chat to you all and maybe find some help with each other to make the time pass if that's alright    xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi Jen

Did I see you are via Lister?  If so nice to have another Lister girl on board.  Plus we are both testing on Thursday.  I'm feeling similar to you, absolutely thinking it is negative despite no reason to think that.  I was an idiot and did a HPT yesterday which showed positive but think it is still the trigger drug in me, so it made me worse.  Now have a stinking cold today. I prefer being at work to make it go quickly.

See you on here on Thursday with results.

Betty


----------



## Guest

Thanks *Shelleylouise *

*Gail* Thank you for reminding me to get back on track, and just stick it out. It's also really good to know that I'm not the only one with the (not so secret) 2ww chocolate addiction  Scoffed 3 mini pain au chocolat earlier, almost without thinking! And there are 3 more in the packet...argghhhh

*Jess* This has been my first IVF so I don't have as much experience as some others here, but I really understand some of how you feel. I am a 'poor responder' so this time had 2 follies and only 1 egg at ec, despite max dose of meds. We held our breath waiting to hear whether it had fertilised and had our precious embie transferred a week ago last Sunday. The most important thing to remember is: IT ONLY TAKES ONE; if it's meant to be then one is enough, and we just have to hold on to that. What we know (different to when we were TTC naturally) is that we definitely have a fertilised egg, back in the safest place for it  I know all about wanting to just hold on to that precious embie, as mc last year, and it's so hard. Just try to stay positive and we'll all get through our 2wws.

*Betty* hi! Yes, I'm also at Lister! Good to see you here and good to hear that I am not the only one supernaturally attracted to hpt (have 3 in my handbag, but just trying to step away!!!) All the best for Thursday and see you here then xxx

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Shineygems

*Jess*, I can totally relate. This is my first IVF cycle too, had 1 (day 2) 6 cell embie put back on Friday so I'm on day 4 of my 2ww. I think every thought possible has crossed my mind in that time. Anything from "should I have taken the dog for that 1 minute walk" to "Did they put emby back in right hole"   I think it's at times like this that rationality goes out the window so don't be too hard on yourself. Wise words from *Jen* tho, it does only take one and I keep my fingers and toes crossed it's our turn real soon.

Shiney x


----------



## Lesley ak

Hi, would you be able to add me to the list please. I will be doing test on 11 March. Second cycle of ICSI. Only one embro put back (graded as 2b). I am all over the place at the moment. Swinging from moments of hope to total despair.


----------



## JoAsh

Hi everyone, just had egg transfer today. Two blasts put in so pleased but this is our third time of being in this situation so no guarantees. Currently sat drinking a hot chocolate wrapped in a blanket, this weather just makes you want to be cozy. Test date is the 14th march. Good luck to those of you testing soon and try to enjoy being PUPO.


----------



## Pati

Hi Everyone. I had the call from the clinic today to say that our 4 spare Embies did not make it to blast and so yet again no spare. I'm gutted   . It's only 2 days after ET and i'm going   already. I am trying to stay positive but have had a sick feeling that this is going to be a bfn. This is the most horrid thing to go through. I keep crying. Am still a bit tender from EC so am taking it easy. It's nice to know i'm not the only one who is finding it hard. 

Am    for us all
x


----------



## miller

Hello to all the other new crazies here, *joe ash, lesley ak, jess, jen, bean lucky, xxvickxx, ali_b, fizzwizz, shineygems* - so nice to have people to share the  with.       to you all with extra chocolate on  .

Big warm      to *pati, shazkowalski, roxychick121, aerdna, angela29A, ldh26, charlotte 80, hippa, jules 18080* and anyone else who needs them.

*shanks* go with the BFP - how were your bloods today? There are so many ladies who bleed during pregnancy with no harm to the baby so please don't despair.   

Glad I gave you all a giggle with my first post - can't believe that was only a day ago. Lordy time goes slowly on the 2WW... Would you believe it there is actually a whole thread about this issue?!? FF you are amazing: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

Here's today's craziness from me: this afternoon my cat, who is a sweetheart but usually keeps her distance and certainly won't go near a lap, did quite a complicated jump so that she could come and join me on the sofa, and then practically climbed into my tummy, staring up at me and gently kneading my side. OBVIOUSLY means she can sense the HCG from implantation which only the most sensitive blood tests could get at this stage     Wasn't at all that it was getting near dinner time...

miller
xx


----------



## Bluemaomao

Hi ladies,

Can I get added to the list please? My OTD is 8/3 (ICSI).

Miller - your post regarding your cat reminded me of this link I was sent today:

http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Laura W

Hi ladies, hope i am on the right thread. had my egg collection today at ARGC and we got 7 eggs collected. DH sample all ok for ivf so waiting for call tomorrow re fertilisation. any tips on the 2WW would be greatly appreciated. supposed to be having acupuncture before and after transfer as well 
x


----------



## Guest

Hi *Lesley* and*Patti* I can really understand - and know everyone else on here does -the ups and downs of the 2ww. In the past 9 days I have swung between: hope, longing, happiness at the possibility, misery, despair, anger at what we're all having to go through - it is *really* tough. IVF isn't for softies, but know you'll find lots of support here.

Having been REALLY weepy earlier (oh, and eating everything in sight), I eventually dragged my sorry behind out of the house and took the dogs for a really long walk. They were super muddy when we got back, so that kept me busy for a bit  Now just need to get through another evening, as DH is at rugby training. Arrgggghhhh

Have a good evening everyone.

xxxx


----------



## Jess1

Thanks for the reply's girl's ... I could just get into bed and sleep for a very long time,even though i have had enough rest already (lazy or what !!! ) I knew before that i wasn't the only one to be feeling the way I have been,but it's so nice to hear and be part of a thread that I can feel at ease with and well have a giggle (yes jen42 that's to you  ) My test date is the 14th march and would love to be put on the list please  xx Also glad that I'm not the only one eating her way through the house shouldn't be really got my brother's wedding in May and well I'm not going to say it but ......... I WILL NEED TO FIT SOMEHOW EITHER WAY IN A DRESS   so bloated at the min can't remember being this way the first time round when i did ivf one good thing though my boobs have gone down abit and not so sore anymore thank goodness  Oh the joy's of being a women   
Totally lost it with the DH earlier and well I can't think for the life of me why  bless him it was over something really silly and feel well stupid over it !! Thanks again for all your up lifting words I'm not a down or sad person just having one of them days i think .... take care and speak soon and forgot to ask does anyone go on the 2ww chat room? if so let me know xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Welcome Laura.  Do I have tips for 2WW? The million dollar question. I am on day 12 and it is my first IVF cycle so a real newbie, I test on Thursday so really distracted the last few days.  Every twinge you think it means you are pregnant or you are not pregnant!

Husbands birthday on Thursday so fingers crossed we will be celebrating and if not good news at least I can drink with him on his birthday.

I have mainly tried to keep my life as normal as possible, lots of work, seen all my friends and family. We decided not to tell many people only parents and two best friends which has been great as most people don't ask as they dont know. But its horses for courses and everyone is different, do whatever you feel is right for you.

I have tried not to research things too much online and only with this forum. Ignorance is bliss for me.

Best of luck over the next 14 days and fingers crossed all those eggs got fertilised.  

Betty Boo


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening all, 

Getting a sharp teinging pain in left side......... its actually quite hurting!!! Anyone else?? x


----------



## charlotte80

I do find it reasurring to read other people's posts, we all feel the same stress and pain of each other and feel like we are   I like many others for test day tomorrow still don't feel very optimistic as been bleeding very slightly since monday morning. Idh26 - I know how you feel about tomorrow morning. I have lost all positivity too. 
I wonder what I've done to deserve this heartache of AF again before test day arrives


----------



## Guest

Just popping in to wish *Charlotte/b] all the best for tomorrow. Hope you can rest a bit tonight and keep strong and positive   

Being quite this stressed means I've had an extremely 'busy' evening, doing all sorts of random household stuff . The dogs are confused  but at least the kitchen cupboards are tidier (and so is the fridge) !!! The mini pain au chocolat are also no more  Yum yum!

I would say roll on OTD, but a bit of me doesn't want it to come. I guess (that like lots of us on here) whilst I can't stand the waiting, the test will really mark the end of this cycle and probably the end of the dream, at least this time round.

Must stay positive. Off for a bath.... xxx*


----------



## Susie7

Although I am not part of this thread any more, just popping in to wish all you ladies the very best for those that are testing tomorrow or in the next few days x


----------



## BettyBoo2

I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a good day.  Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing tomorrow.

sleep tight all.

BB


----------



## Pati

Thanks for the kind words of support Miller and Jen x. It is comforting to know I'm not the only one finding it hard. Where's a magic wand when you want one 

Well I'm turning in before I finish eating the whole contents of my house lol. 
Good luck everyone with otd tomorrow am praying for lots of bfp's

sending you all sticky vibes and positive thoughts. 
Night all
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good Luck all ladies testing tomorrow .........           x


----------



## kirstielou

Good luck tomorrow girlies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vanessac

good luck tomorrow ladies

i feel soo rubbish at the moment my sides ache ridiculously bad, hurts when i take a deep breathe in now plus been getting pains in my back, the kidney area.

I dont have any pregnancy signs due to test Sunday

feeling very down at the moment.  x


----------



## Bambina

Hello ladies,

I've got a bucketload of babydust   which I've sprinkled over everyone who (like me) is on their 2WW or have had the disappointment of a BFN  
For those who have already got their BFP's.....you can never have too much babydust, so here's some more for you too !!  

AFM, had my one and only frostie transferred on Feb 23rd, so although I've been given 2 different OTD's   I'm going to wait until March 9th, even though this 2WW is driving me nuts !

Took last week off as leave and am working from home this week (well, trying to!). Cannot believe that I actually look forward to watching 'On The Buses' in the mornings, and then in the afternoons watch either every cookery programme going (as eating is now my favourite past time   or tune in to any baby/pregnancy related programme wistfully hoping that this time round, I'll be one of those mums to be !  

Had promised myself that I would sit this out and update my profile FF after testing, but I needed the virtual support of fellow FF's, just by reading and sharing the experience. So thank you. 

Am doing my best to remain positive, but as with my 1st IVF TX, I'm not experiencing any symptoms whatsoever, and I was doubtful that it was working then....hmmm. So we'll see.

Thank you for listening xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessac - Come on girl, pick yourself up - Main thing is we dont have AF!!!!        X


----------



## Vanessac

thanks Shelley - i just think the pains are getting me down now, but you are right lots to be thankful for x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I really hope Sunday is a good day for us!!! (even though official date is Monday hehe shhhhhh)  xx


----------



## Jess1

Hi first all all good luck ladies          to you all x.x.x.x..x.xx.x.x.x.x.x.x.xx.
Good to see my name on the list for my test day 14th march can you please change the icis to ivf though   sorry for being a pain   xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Just wanna say good luck to the rest of you still to test.

We got a BFN this  mornin  

x


----------



## Pati

Oh Doddyclaire I'm so sorry honey. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Pati

Bless you Gail, I know what you mean honey. Had silly falling out with dh this morning and am not feeling happy now. And now thinking pinky and perky might not want to bed in if I'm stressed out, so I'm trying to chill. Come on girl we can do it! Pop some chillout/happy music on. Chin up chicken x


----------



## ldh26

So sorry doddyclaire      

Am in car on way back from clinic, find out for sure around lunchtime. Hope to see you on another thread soon lovely xxx


----------



## Redkay75

LDH26, fingers crossed for you heres hoping for good news, what time do you find out?

SarahLouise, I've pains on and off all week too, though not a sharp as you describe, hope it's them bedding in good and tight for you!  

Betty Boo and Jen42 goodluck for your OTD tomorrow, fingers crossed for some good news, Hope it confirms the early BFP for you BB.

DoddyClaire - so sorry to hear about the result, best wishes and keep on hoping for next time!?!

Bambina, Pati and Jess - glad I'm not the only one constantly eating, I have to eat to take away taste in my mouth, thats my excuse and I'll stick to it! I gotta hope I'm pregnant cos I got a bugger of a diet to go on after this is not!  

AFM - still have (sorry TMI) brown smudging when I wipe, keeping everything crossed that it's implantation bleeding   not as freaked out by it as yesterday. However, my AF is due tomorrow and keep worrying that although this is an unusual start to AF for me the cycle may has changed  the way it shows anyone else had this when on previous cycles, all new to me and worrying 

Please let Rosie and Jim stay where they are     

Goodluck to everyone and welcome to the newbies on the thread and returnees!

K x


----------



## newmum

Morning

Good Luck to those testing today    there seems a lot of you.   

I'm sending virtual    to those who don't get the news they want.

Vanessa C: I've been getting small sharp pains on my sides and also in my ovaries area. I am also due to test Sunday but going to do it Saturday. How you feeling now? I did have AF pains last week but they seem to be very gentle on and off now. Which I am taking as a good sign. I haven't had any bleeding. 

Shelley Louise and RedKay75: not long for us now, how you feeling? RedKay I am not sure about the blood because this is my first cycle, but it sounds like Rosie and Jim are getting nice and comfortable there. 

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck to everyone on whatever stage of this journey you are on   

x x


----------



## Guest

*DoddyClaire* - so sorry to hear your news. Lots of hugs to you   

*ldh26* - good luck for later. Fingers crossed for you    Lots of luck too to anyone else testing today   

*K* - I'll definitely be on a diet if this cycle hasn't worked. You cannot BEGIN to imagine what I've scoffed over the last two weeks  I have seriously GOT to stop buying ANYTHING that isn't a fruit or vegetable. Who'd have thought it was possible to cram so many carbohydrates down in one day? 

Having grumped off to have a bath last night, to cheer myself up, I got upstairs and realised I wasn't supposed to have one  Not a happy bunny, as a leisurely soak might have been rather nice.... Didn't sleep well (or for long enough, frankly) and now DH, who is away working, has announced that he is staying with his mother tonight. This would be fine IF we didn't 
have to sneak around, talking on the phone in whispers like 15 year olds, when he stays there as she has never really taken to me.  Excellent. Just what we need the night before OTD. Hey ho.

I have really struggled to keep positive over the last few days, as I seem to be very premenstrual - moody (what moi??) , tearful, and crampy - so feel sure that the test will be a bfn. My cycles aren't regular, so no clue what day this really is or when AF might be due, but feel the cyclogest is probably stopping a bleed. Don't show me sad pictures of puppies - that's how weepy I am  Anyway, I just have to get through til I can test tomorrow and take a deep breath and deal with the result as best we can.

Have a good day everyone, and    to all. This carbohydrate-munching grump is now going to get her day started and try to do some work. I'll try to be in better spirits by this evening 

Jen xxx


----------



## Amy N

Sorry about the BFN's..... it never gets any easier does it, thinking of you all   

Good luck to those testing today, got everything crossed for you....

Il try to be around a bit more now im down to 10more sleeps........ roll on the 12 march!!

Amy xx


----------



## newmum

Awww Jen42: I've sennt you some feel better today bubbles


----------



## Guest

Thanks *newmum2b* that's so nice, thank you!    Have a good day. At least the sun is shining here, so gonna take the paws for a walk then get to work xxxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hi Ladies,

I'm on the 2ww now after Stimulated DIUI in CZ. If I do 14 days it will be 15th of March when I can test.  I wanted to have some support with all the mental craziness I know is going to happen when I settle in for the next two weeks of waiting.  I am totally crap at waiting for anything and this is the biggest wait of my life.  

God bless and looking forward to supporting others and getting out of myself.

Dawn


----------



## Amz2006

Doddy - So sorry to hear it wasnt good news    Take care of yourself and take time to heal. xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hi Ladies

Here's lots of good luck for todays testers.  There has to be some good news today.  RedKay - bless you for all your personal messages, you are v lovely and thoughtful.

When is your actual OTD? fingers crossed for you.

Only one more sleep for me and I feel ridiculously calm today, I think I have got to the point of thinking it will be what it will be and if it is a BFP then there is still a huge journey ahead.  But to get over the 2WW hurdle would be great.

Looking forward to hearing all your news today.

Betty Boo


----------



## Shelleylouise73

doddyclaire      to you. So sorry x x

VANESSA - How you feeling today??

Newmum2be - I know just 4 more sleeps 

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

gail75 -Ive had af pains since about day 3 after 3 day ET, I still have it and was due on monday just gone...... Dont stress or worry too much about it...... there are people who have BFP's and had af pains too x


----------



## Vanessac

Hi Shelley- Had a bad night woken up with the worse AF pains ever, feeling better today, have some very dry skin today too., How about you?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

OMG...... exactly same as me...... Ive had worse nights sleep too (although didnt help dp's snoring!!!) but had af pains and sharp pain in left side..... and got dry skin on face too (not to mention my tube map boobs!!!) hmmmm last cycle was opposit, had greasy skin and no af pains!! 

Lets    this is a good sign for us both x x


----------



## ldh26

Soooooo, I'm still waiting for my call from the clinic. They are on voicemail when i call  This is stretching the definition of "lunchtime" by anyone's standard! Did hpt and got bfn but would still like to hear result from them. Otherwise why did I get up at silly o'clock to go for an 8am blood test? Sorry for whingeing


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26 - Good Luck for the call x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

gail75 - Keep us posted x


----------



## Amz2006

ShellyLouise I think you test the day before me!! Gail I think you are around then too....Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Amz2006

Gail this deffo is the worst bit!!

Im trying to stay positive today...Im hungry, tired, have sensitive breasts and im sure they look more veiny! Of course these all could be down to the pessaries but for now I am telling myself - I am Pregnant - This has worked!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Amz2006 - Officially yes but im testing Sunday aswell as want to prepare myself for monday as im on shift at 8am (7th) 

I have really veiny boobs too :0) Like you trying to stay as positive as possible - Lets   its a good sign x x


----------



## ldh26

Well, finally got them on the phone.  Definitely a      
They said that the bloods showed that they prob didn't even do anything once they got in there.  Oh well.  Apparently can't start again until I've had a break, which is rubbish.  It will be the last week in APRIL at the earliest.
Anyway, good luck to all those still to test, may pop my head back round to see how you get on! Thanks to you all for your support.

Lisa x

PS Shelleylouise - you are lucky, my (.)(.) are always veiny!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ldh26 - So sorry, just wasnt the right time for you......  x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

To all of you with BFP, wish you all the luck in the world, for those like me with a BFN, i have started a weight loss thread for next cycle, come along if you would like some support with this. I certainly do, hope to lose a good stone and a half for next cycle

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257917.0


----------



## ANGELA29A

LDH i have to wait 6 months to start again. im so sorry for you. life is so cruel.xx


----------



## ldh26

It is Angela      back to you.  I may well join you on that weight loss thread though, can't do any harm and it might give me something to focus on. 

Bye bye 2ww girls! xxx


----------



## mrs bee

we tested last night for todays OTD and got the BFT...over the moon!!

much love and      to everyone who didn't work out this time and best of luck to you 2ww......dont stress about symptoms...i had none xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

mrs bee - I guess you mean BFP lol CONGRATS when's otd? X X


----------



## mrs bee

yes.....whoops....OTD today!!  thanks so much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

OMG Thats great......... you had no symptoms at all So hppy for you!! x


----------



## franmc

hello, the af pains started monday evening, and i had then brown bleeding...so far still with the bronw bleeding or spotting so dont know! I ve to test on friday so still 2 sleeps to go  my Af date should be around tomorow and friday so i dont really knwo what it will happen!
i want to give a big big hug to all of u who had bad news today
and of course big congrats to those who had good news!
this thread is great and the support is fantastic! thanks xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

franmc - Good luck for friday x


----------



## Alex42

Hi Ladies

I should be a "veteran" of the 2ww as you can read from my signature, but every time is the usual nightmare... trying to get distracted not to think of the dreadful moment when I will use the Clearblue stick...

I would like to ask you sth about the time to test.. I had a day-5 transfer on 28/2. The clinic told me to do the test after 2 weeks, which would mean embryos that are 19 days... isnt it too long? My consultant told me to test on 9th March (14 days old embryos) because if it is BFP I have to take an intralipids infusion immediately (immune issues).
I am so scared at the idea that it might be too early to see anything.... 

What is the "rule" if there is one I have always tested according to what the clinics told me to do but this time with the IL treatment it is a bit different,...

Alex


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Alex42 - Well im told to test 14 days post transfer and I have had a day 3 transfer so for you guess that should be 12 days post transfer?? x


----------



## Redkay75

Jen42 - Moody, shovelling anything naughty into my gob and sleeping during the day (though can't at night, too quiet to think! Same as Vanessa and ShelleyLouise) is ALL I'm doing at the mo. I have discovered Malteasters the Malteaser bunny rabbit things they are incredible I'm snaffling one or two a day, very naughty of me indeed!  At this rate it'll be my BUM and not my Belly that will be growing! 

Dawn - Welcome, it's great to share the craziness with people who understand  

BettyBoo - Cheers love, my brain has gone bye bye so as I read the posts I write down notes it's the only way of keeping up with whats going on on here  

Gail75 - I've had pains of all sorts, sharp ones, dull ones, radiating ones, in the back and the belly and the sides, I think it's a mixture of all sorts including the dreaded constipation! (sorry if TMI)  

LDH26 - so sorry to hear your news  , wishing you the best for April cycle, if this doesn't work I'll see you here sometime in May I suppose!  

Mrs Bee - Great news, fingers crossed and hope you get to see your bean/beans soon!

Alex - I know nothing about this and the test dates on here seem to be all over the place depending on clinic but, wheres the harm in testing everyday between 14 days and 19 days and then as soon as you get BFP   you can act on it?

Angela - great idea, I'll be there with knobs on if this doesn't work, cos I had a lot to lose before this and now I have even more from all the crap I'm putting in my mouth!

AFM - Metallic taste is now more battery acidish and can't be masked by anything, not even crisps, falafels or the malteasters!!!  giving everything a good go though!  But I have also had brown discharge for the last 36 hours, seemed to have stopped now! . It all seems so good but I don't want to convince myself to then fall from a greater height on Monday (Sunday - NewMum2be and ShelleyLouise!  )

Please let it work       

K x


----------



## Pati

Hi alex. I have alway been told to test 14 days after et. However I have always tested early because I just knew things were happening. I have a child already and am one of those people who are sick for most of the nine mths. I always tested a week early which showed bfn so confirmed drugs out of system then tested every day until otd. Everyday the 2nd line got stronger. And if truth me told I tested after otd. Having waited so long I just loved seeing them. As gross as it sounds I have a pic of them lined up saying mon, Tues, wed, thurs, fri, sat, all showing bfp. (crazy moo ha ha ha)
good luck honey. Sending lots of sticky vibes. Xxx


----------



## Bambina

Hello All,

Alex42  - I am as confused as you are regrding the OTD. I had a day 5 FET blasto transferred on what was then it's 6th day.
My consultant told me to test 14dpt (March 9th), yet transport clinic (well, not the clinic itself as buildings don't speak   ) but nurse there told me to test somewhere around 2 weeks from the day I started Cycloglest (March 4th) ! 

So as long as AF stays away (which she will as long as I'm Cyclo & Progynova), I'm going to wait until March 9th as it's a special day for me, as my Dad passed away 1.5yrs ago and March 9th is his birthday.

So regardless of the outcome, it will be a reflective day for me....

With you needing IL infusion, I'd get clarity from your consultant (again) just to be on the safe side.

Good luck to one an all !!


----------



## charlotte80

I'm joining the BFN club too today 
We are hopinh to have a metting with fertility clinic in a couple of weeks to see where we go from here as we've just had two goes on the NHS due to my husband having chemotherapy and a stem cell transplant.
Here's hoping the rest of you have better luck


----------



## Shelleylouise73

charlotte80       
AFM - Feellike crap tonight...... had to finish work as got punding headache and feel really sick!!! Gona get an early night x x


----------



## Amy N

Sorry to read about the negatives, life can be so cruel cant it, sending you all   

Congrats to those with BFP's!!!!!!!!!

AFM.. otd is 12 march, so im 5-6dpo ovulation, had crampy AF pains on on off today, and more than normal CM...trying not to read to much into anything, but just wanted to share!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Delli x

Hello mac cook plz could you add me to your 2ww my teat date is 10th march and it's ivf treatment many thanks xx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Alex - I think all clinics have slightly different rules.  I am with Lister and I also had a 5 day transfer, they say it is 14 days since egg collection and fertilistation not transfer.  So for me test day is tomorrow - eeek.  Also hubbies birthday so hoping for good news for lots of reasons.  If I had to wait another 5 days I would go mad, even though tomorrow is still such early days.

Mrs Bee - great news congrats.  I love that you say no symptoms as I am the same. I hope I follow the same path as you and get a BFP tomorrow.

BB


----------



## Stretch

Sending massive hugs to Charlotte, Doddy & ldh


----------



## Bxx

Hi all.  Have not been on here for a week or so as have desperately been trying to keep myself busy and not think about everything too much...but caved in today as my test date is getting closer (sat).  Huge congratulations to all the BFPs, am absolutely delighted for you and massive    to everyone who has sadly had BFN, am so sorry for all of you.

It's really good, sorry to say, to read about all of your pains and niggles and sore (.)(.) - i am analysing every single pain - is it a good sign or a sign of my dreaded AF  So nice to know everyone else is going through the mental craziness too.  The worst thing is constantly needed to go to the loo all the time after trying to drink enough - the worst time is the middle of the night, aaargh!

Good luck to those testing over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

TMI alert...... I really dont feel well tonight (finished work early) as got banging headache to point of making me feel sick with very very bad diarrhea (very very dark!!!) Hope i havent caught something  x


----------



## Guest

*ldh26 and Charlotte* so sorry to hear that this wasn't your time. Take very good care of yourselves   

Congratulations *Mrs Bee* That's wonderful news 

*Shelleylouise* That sounds really horrid and hope that by the time you read this you are feeling much better. Poor you!  

Welcome to anyone who's just joined the 2ww thread - this has probably been the maddest 2 weeks I've ever had, but I do have very tidy kitchen cupboards, lots of ironing done, and shares in Cadburys have probably rocketed as a result of the amount of chocolate I've consumed    Good luck all    

Well, our OTD is tomorrow, but I've no 'good' symptoms and lots of the usual PMT (cramps, spots, moods etc), so I am not expecting good news  Going to try to sleep.

Take care everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Delli x

Wow there is lots of you on OTD tomorrow good luck to you all   

Unfortunately there seems to be quite a few sad ones to so big    to you ladies 

Delli x


----------



## BettyBoo2

I was up early this morning for my HPT and the great news was it flashed up nearly straight away that I was pregnant so a BFP for me. V happy but still so early. I am due to call the clinic this morning to let them know. Next steps unknown. 

Here were my symptoms if it helps over last 2ww:

A bit bloated - think it was supps.
Sore boobs in week 1 then completely disappeared
No bleeding at all
Felt like a stitch in right side
Last few days convinced my AF was due - a little mild cramp but nothing really
Really thirsty (but I have a cold last two days)

I know everyone is different. Good luck all those testing today

BB
Xxx


----------



## mrs bee

BB........OMG huge congrats to you ....delighted for you ....its a wonderful feeling xxx


----------



## Pati

Congratulations BB that's fantastic news. And what a great start of the day. Good luck everyone eleee who's testing today. X


----------



## Bxx

Congratulations BB!! Great way to start the morning, fingers crossed for everyone else xxx


----------



## nettya

It's a BFP for me too!  I haven't been on for a while, it's been too nervewracking

Not many symptoms for me - just the boobs which I put down to the progesterone I have been taking.  Increasing amounts of toilet visits but have been guzzling loads of decaf tea and water so probably that.  Had tiny amount of what must have been implantation bleeding on day 8 and 9 after 5 day transfer.

Good luck to everyone else testing today

Nettya


----------



## franmc

bettyboo...congratulatioms!!! this is fantastic news!!!!


----------



## franmc

nettya, congrats to you too!!! today sounds a good one! i m due to test tomorrow...still having brown bleeding....freaking out!
a bi hug to all of you
fran


----------



## Pati

Congratulations nettya such wonderful news. And congrat's bee x
it's so hard not to freak out Fran, I'm freaking out already and it's only day four. Praying for you hon x
good luck everyone. Lots of sticky vibes 
xxx


----------



## Pati

I seem to be getting pain in the ovaries area. One min it's strong on the left then it goes away then it comes back on the right. Also af type pains. Grrrr hate the 2ww


----------



## Redkay75

Great morning so far, a big congrats to BB and Nettya for their   that is truly amazing so very pleased for you both!

Franmc - me too with the brown stuff, only a little but freaking me right out so I understand it's hard to not freak out isn't it! when's your OTD and AF due? 

AFM- AF due today and so a little worried what today will bring, I did a naughty test the am (OTD on Monday) and got the faintest of lines but I'm not taking that until I have missed my period and have a stronger result!     
Going for accupuncture today, I hope this helps to calm me as I am like a coiled spring about the release! NUTS! 

K x


----------



## franmc

hi Redkay, my OTD is tomorrow...still havent been tempted to tet to i m proud of me  
i think my Af was due between the 1st and today so i m not sure and i think that with all the drugs that we got in our body it can chage anyway.
we say a wee    and hope...
good luck with you acuputnture...i m sure it will be good


----------



## Guest

Morning all. Sorry to break the run of good news stories, but mine was a BFN.

Congratulations and all best wishes to those whose news was so much more positive (in all senses   )than mine.

Good luck to anyone else testing today and all those yet to test.

xxxx


----------



## Amz2006

Congratulations to BB & Nettya   

So sorry Jen    Take time to heal and look after yourself x

I have been VERY naughty and test this morning (5 days early!) and got a BFP!!! I am in total shock and cannot believe it! I am aware its very early but I had a FET so no trigger shot to give a false positive...going to test again at weekend so fingers crossed the little embie/embies stick around!!

xxx


----------



## EVA1974

Dear All,

Congratulations to all those with BFP.

My thoughts are with those who have recieved BFN, I know how hard this time will be for you, but please don't lose hope. All the best for next time.

Going mad waiting for the 1st scan.  

Eva


----------



## Shineygems

Jen - So sorry, been quietly fololowing this thread and had everything crossed for you. Big   

Huge congrats to Nettya and BB on your BFP's. You give us all hope that this can and does work.

Afm I'm almost a week into my 2ww, desperately trying to keep myself amused by working from home. Doesn't stop the odd crazy moment and frantic googling tho. I've not really had any symptoms at all and can't work out whether this is a good or bad  thing    .

Gem x


----------



## miller

Morning girls 

*LDH* I'm so sad for you, hun  . You seem to be managing an amazing level of PMA but here's some more  

*charlotte80* big   - so hard. I hope you get an appointment soon.

*jen42* oh no, I'm so sorry to see you got a BFN.   

*mrs bee, betty boo, nettya, amz2006 * well done my lovelies and big congratulations to you all   . Lots of   too for the next stage(s).

*franmc*   and will be thinking of you tomorrow particularly 

*alex42* I'm v confused about test dates too - my clinic sounds the same as yours (or worse!) - standard OTD is 16 days post transfer - long enough as it is, but also it's regardless of whether embies were day 3 or (as in my case) day 6. My embryos will be on day 21 on my OTD! And I'm on intralipids too but I didn't realise the next go should be when they're 14 days old. Think I'll phone and check. Have you had any more info?

*redkay* everything's looking good, hun   - a line is a line!

*shelleylouise* sorry you were feeling rough yesterday - how are you today?   (gentle ones!)

*gail75* how was your big day out?! 

*shineygems* lovely to hear from you buddy - sounds as if you're doing really well at keeping the  at bay.  

welcome all new 2WW-ers!   And   and   to everyone.

AFM I've been trying to pretend I'm not symptom-spotting but that's obviously ridiculous . So instead DP and I have turned it on its head and are making absolutely everything I do a sign that I am/am not preggers ("guessed the time exactly right this morning? must be pregnant!" "sore ankle? can't be pregnant")  . The one thing that I have taken slightly more seriously is that one (why only one?) of my nipples has definitely got larger and possibly darker too. Both boobies been painful since I started on the progesterone 10 days ago but this is different. La la la la la. Anyway, off to the hairdressers now as a 2WW treat. 

miller
xx


----------



## Shineygems

*Miller* huni... good to see you on here, you are as good as ever at your personals. Hope the reversed psychology is working. It's so easy to get all consumed I can safely say I've never been so self obsessed  Enjoy having your hair done and having some self indulgence. How are you feeling, apart from the rogue nipple?

*AMZ* - Huge congrats girl! I think you must have posted when I was posting my last message so I missed your great news. You must be thrilled. No  knocking at your door 

*Gail* - Hope you enjoyed your cuppa at your friends. I'm sure it will have done you the power of good getting out, even if it's just for a couple of hours. You have to take care of your mind as well as your body during this time and I think too much rest is a bad thing as well as too little 

*RedKay* - Enjoy your acupuncture  I have been considering that too, can you start it at any point? I have reiki and have found that has helped me relax a little.

TMI alert But wanted to ask your advice - I have a few very mild cramps this morning and the sensation that something is running down my noonie inside but when I wipe no blood, just a clear discharge. Any of you had this too?

Gem


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nettya and BB - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP's - Either of you have any symptoms?? x

*jen42 - So sorry *  x

miller - hehe seems like your like me  im sure all will be fine and looks positive for you!!

AFM - Going  and scared every time i go loo just incase the witch has arrived...... 3 more sleeps!!! x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shineygems said:


> *Miller* huni... good to see you on here, you are as good as ever at your personals. Hope the reversed psychology is working. It's so easy to get all consumed I can safely say I've never been so self obsessed  Enjoy having your hair done and having some self indulgence. How are you feeling, apart from the rogue nipple?
> 
> *AMZ* - Huge congrats girl! I think you must have posted when I was posting my last message so I missed your great news. You must be thrilled. No  knocking at your door
> 
> *Gail* - Hope you enjoyed your cuppa at your friends. I'm sure it will have done you the power of good getting out, even if it's just for a couple of hours. You have to take care of your mind as well as your body during this time and I think too much rest is a bad thing as well as too little
> 
> *RedKay* - Enjoy your acupuncture  I have been considering that too, can you start it at any point? I have reiki and have found that has helped me relax a little.
> 
> TMI alert But wanted to ask your advice - I have a few very mild cramps this morning and the sensation that something is running down my noonie inside but when I wipe no blood, just a clear discharge. Any of you had this too?
> 
> Gem


I've had a bit of clear discharge but not that sensation - and PMSL @ 'noonie' 

I have been trying not to 'symptom check' but I can't help it at this stage. I am currenly 7dp3det and am starting to get worried because over the next few days is when I would normally expect to start to see signs of the arrival of AF.

I have massively, massively sore boobs (but they've been like that for a while) that now have the addition of lovely bright blue veins and my nips seem to be getting darker. I've been putting that down to the progesterone though. I've been getting on and off AF type aches since EC - so I have no idea whether it's just all my bits trying to heal or if something is going on.

I'm not driving myself mad with it all but I'm mildly intrigued to know if it means anything.

I've had no bleeding/spotting at all thus far.

Big hugs to all those who have had BFN's . 

...and huge congratulations to those with BFP's! I hope to join you soon.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi *Gem*, *Miller*, and *Shelleylouise* Thanks for your hugs and gentle words. They are really appreciated. I've managed to stop crying long enough to get my contact lenses in, so I'm now gonna get some makeup on and face the world. Have a follow-up appointment next week, so will make another plan then.

Good luck to everyone still to test   xxxxxxxx


----------



## BettyBoo2

*Shiny gems* - I know I am only a new BFP but the last few days it was exactly the same for me a few cramps but absolutely convinced AF arrived due to 'wet' feeling. I told a friend of mine and she has a little boy she said she had exactly the same the first few weeks. So I say it is a good sign.

Are you near OTD?

BB


----------



## Shineygems

Thanks *MandyPandy* - As soon as I got your message and I went and flashed my boobs to DP and asked him if they look any different 

*BB* - Thank you as well  I had ET last friday so am almost 7dp2det. My OTD is 13th March so a good week to go yet. Hope you're right tho and wet noonie is a good sign   Bet your still on cliud 9 following your BFP  

SG x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shineygems said:


> Thanks *MandyPandy* - As soon as I got your message and I went and flashed my boobs to DP and asked him if they look any different
> 
> *BB* - Thank you as well  I had ET last friday so am almost 7dp2det. My OTD is 13th March so a good week to go yet. Hope you're right tho and wet noonie is a good sign   Bet your still on cliud 9 following your BFP
> 
> SG x


LOL!!!! I was asking my DH last night if they looked different. I think he was just so overwhelmed at seeing them in all their glory after so long that all he could say was how lovely they looked. PMSL.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

This wet feeling, seriosly, feels like either af has arrived in force or ive wet myself lol x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shelleylouise73 said:


> This wet feeling, seriosly, feels like either af has arrived in force or ive wet myself lol x


Ooooh - thinking about it now, I woke up during the middle of the night last night and was exactly the same!

Also, I was soaked all over - the hair on the back of my neck was dripping wet (my pillow was absolutely soaked) and I had sweat all down my back. I wasn't hot at all though.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MandyPandy hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU HAD A HOT DREAM lol x


----------



## MandyPandy

Shelleylouise73 said:


> MandyPandy hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU HAD A HOT DREAM lol x


ROFL!!!


----------



## Vanessac

Hey ladies

no further symptoms for me only cramping, not looking good is it?

congrats on all the bfp's sorry for all the bfn xx


----------



## xxvickxx

Hi Ladies

  for the bad news
 for all the good news.

I have totally lost all my pma today, i am 4dp5det, I have felt nothing at all, i have had a few "cramps" in my right side - I can't compare these to AF signs as i don't have them, so basically feeling a bit low today, might just have to stay on the sofa today and watch rubbish tell.  Sorry not to positive.

 to me fellow 2ww ladies

Vicks x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessac - Doesnt mean it not a good sign..... most women on here have no signs/symptoms at all......


----------



## EVA1974

xxvickyxx

Just read your post, please don't worry about having no symptoms.

I have had IVF 4 times, the first 3 I had loads of symptoms, and never even got to my test date.  This time I have had no symptoms or pains, apart from trapped wind, and got a BFP, so try to stay positive.

Thinking of you.

Eva


----------



## April33

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post.

I've been following this thread for a few days and finally decided to take the plunge and join in  

to all with bad news.
to everyone with a BFP!

I had my EC on 21/02/11. I had my ET on 24/02/11 (1 embie). ODT is 11/03/11 - I am never going to hold out until then without doing a HPT   This is my first cycle of IVF with ICSI.


----------



## MandyPandy

I'm feeling pretty wobbly now.  Have started spotting.  It's not pink or brown but looks like normal pre AF spotting.  I have had cramps on and off since EC and am still getting them.  My AF is not due until next Friday (11th) but with all the drugs, etc., I wasn't holding out much hope for it being on schedule anyway.

I keep trying to tell myself that it probably IS implantation spotting but I am now 7dp3det so I think it's probably too late for that.


----------



## Pati

Oh mandypandy honey. Big HUGS. Please try not to stress out honey. Everyone is soooo different. I know so many people that have bled heaps for some strange reason and then gone on to have bfp. Try to stay calm sweetheart. Mission impossible I know. This 2ww is a killer. I'm supprised we don't all end up in the l looney bin lol. Sending sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MandyPandy - Im sure its all ok....


----------



## MandyPandy

Pati said:


> Oh mandypandy honey. Big HUGS. Please try not to stress out honey. Everyone is soooo different. I know so many people that have bled heaps for some strange reason and then gone on to have bfp. Try to stay calm sweetheart. Mission impossible I know. This 2ww is a killer. I'm supprised we don't all end up in the l looney bin lol. Sending sticky vibes xxx


Thank you. I've been really good so far but now I'm heading in to the second week, I seem to be cracking. I'm desperately trying not to stress out but am not doing too well. I think I'm probably best off heading out for a walk and some fresh air. DH is in the process of booking a weekend away too. xxx


----------



## Pati

April33 welcome honey x I'm the same as you chick. Not sure if I'm going to make it to otd. Just checked boots website and they have a bogof off on pee sticks. My hubby has turned into the peestick police so not sure if I'm going to be able to steak them past him lol. I had 2x day 3 et on 27th my otd is the 12th Good luck hon xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Shelleylouise73 said:


> MandyPandy - Im sure its all ok....


I've been so positive but this has knocked me sideways a bit. If only I could stop going to the toilet!


----------



## Snootyboots

Hi,

Can I join the list please?

I'm doing the test on Sunday 6th March and I'm not sure I'll make it!!!

I've been getting cramps and this morning I saw a little bit of pinkish blood. I'm freaking out!!!
    all round x


----------



## Pati

Ooo mandaypandy weekend away sounds fab, anywhere nice? Could be just what you both need. Hope the fresh air and the walk helps honey. Xxx


----------



## MandyPandy

Pati said:


> Ooo mandaypandy weekend away sounds fab, anywhere nice? Could be just what you both need. Hope the fresh air and the walk helps honey. Xxx


Not sure yet - I think it will be somewhere local though (we're in London). I'm heading off out now. Thank you. xxx


----------



## miller

Hello my lovelies,

Today's posts illustrate beautifully one of the many tortures of the 2WW - we're terrified if anything happens and we're terrified if it doesn't. So cruel.

*MandyPandy* please try not to worry about a bit of spotting - we hear of countless women who have a bit of bleeding that signifies nothing. What's important for now is keeping that PMA up until you get a bit nearer your OTD - so here's lots for you        . Sounds like your DH is being a total sweetie - good for him.   to you both.

*xxvickxx* and *vanessac* as eva and so many others have shown, it's perfectly possible to get a beautiful BFP with no symptoms at all.        to you both and keep smiling 

*april33* welcome and   - how are you feeling?

*jen42* you brave girl   - how was the world? well done for getting a follow-up appointment so soon - I hope you get some good clear answers and a way forward. So often the first go is really a trial run to see how our bodies respond to things, and there's a lot than can be changed if you feel up to going again.  

*shineygems* you're such a sweetheart  . Rogue nipple (ROFL!) is still big but doesn't look as dark as I thought; but boobies generally feeling heavy and big. Not of course that I'm checking, or thinking about it every 5 seconds, or obsessing, or anything  . (I love all the boob-flashing that is going on here!!!   Our lucky old DP/DHs!!!) Hairdresser's was lovely, thanks - head massage to die for, and she did a nice cut and gave it some hairdresser glam which I normally hate but today it fitted the bill. Topped off the pampering by booking a facial for next week - looking for treats to help pass the time, moi?!  Anyway, I'm still smiling as you can see - I had some really good acupuncture before and after ET which was very calming and it seems to have helped me to keep hold of that state of being. Trying to accept each day as it comes and be grateful for it.

      to everyone

miller
xx


----------



## Alex42

Miller, I decided to take a blood test on Friday 11th March... I really cant do it on Wedn, too scary, too soon... I will be SO disappointed if BFN and stressed by wondering if it is a real BFN or just early testing.
I will book IL on Monday 14th. 
I dont think it will make a big difference. It is my first IL treatment so I am not sure if there is a standard on when to repeat the drip. I read on the Agate infos that they should be done every 3-4 weeks.

Alex


----------



## Jess1

Hi everyone wow this thread really moves along so quickly ....... Well done ladies with the BFP !!!   Wish you all the luck in the world for the next few weeks coming (scans etc ) xxxx And so sorry to the ladies that had the BFN lately may I just say that your words and strenght  over this thread has been amazing   to you all x.x.x.
Can't believe this week is nearly over already didn't think I would say it cos it's not like i have been up to an awful lot haha, I have felt quite sick today so had a little power nap this afternoon and still hasn't subsided  haven't been out of the house at all this week,only lastnight to do a food shop and then back home again (really have to sort that out  ) Hope the rest of you girls who are still waiting for their OTD are doing good and keeping minds busy .... my mind feels like it has given up smoking again apart from thinking of **** in the first week of getting used to no smoking,it's changed to thinking about HPT UUUUFFFFFFFFF I know which one is more healthy for me but still drives me up the wall lol Haven't had no cramps anymore from Ec?ET and belly is slowly going back down boobies still abit sore and apart from feeling sick I'm feeling alright  I think if I make it to the day I want then i'm going to be a little devil next week (it's gotta be done   ) haven't mention the day cos I don't want to jinx it    love reading everyone's comments on here and sorry that i'm rubbish with all your names at the min take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MD34

Hi, just tested and got it!!!

Just have to keep it now


----------



## Shelleylouise73

When's ur otd?? Congrats by the way x x


----------



## Vanessac

thanks ladies
i have just been feeling low, still in lots of pain can still feel my ovaries when i walk and now my kidneys when i lie down, wondering if i have mild ohss i am due to test on Sunday so will have a better idea what to do after that.

how are your boobs Shelley.

Hello to all the other ladies

welcome all the newbies, this thread is essentail to help with the 2ww xx


----------



## Amy N

Congratulations on all the BFPs...what great news!!!

Hugs to those with BFN's we have all been there and deeply sympathise with you, keep smiling and never give up!!!

AFM- OTD is 12th march, and still no real symptoms, normall boobs are hurting for Pre- AF, but not even got that yet....hmmmm. had crampy pains yesterday but they gone now...... guess il just have wait!!!! not going to mad though, had alot going on to take my mind off stuff.... will be moving house at the end of the month, and been buy with that........, im hoping that i will be able to get out of all the lifting though!! 

Amy xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessac - Boobs are sore and im not able to wear a bra at moment (good job i work from home) lol You ok?? x


----------



## Vanessac

i have some ovary pain and kidney pain but contacted barts who have said this is quite to be expected.

I have decided to really increase my fluids for the next few days and if not better i will go to Basildon Hospital as I am worried now 

no bra you must be really sore, still its agreat sign for you hon

are you excited to test ?
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessac - Yes if it gets worse, go hospital! I had to go for a tip late last night as i had diarrhea (which was dark black) But just see the out of hours doctor who was ****!! Better today though. Im excited and nervous especially as FA arrived 2 days before otd last cycle so the next few days are crutial for me x


----------



## Vanessac

yeah the next 2/3 days we are gonna need to keep each going!

i have very happy vibes for you hon x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Vanessac - For you too


----------



## franmc

Dear All

just wanted to say Good Night! i m going to turn off the pc and going to relax..if i surf any longer in the intenet i m will seriously go mad! Tomorrow morning i ll do my test!

good luck to all of you with OTD tomorrow and i ll keep you updated!

say a   for me xxxxx
fran


----------



## Shelleylouise73

franmc -  you get your BFP!!! X


----------



## Redkay75

Wow it's been a busy day today on the thread!

I've completely lost all focus of whats happening!

Firsly Jen42 - so sorry for result, you deserve a group hug from everyone  for makign it out of the house at all. 

Shineygems - I know exactly what you mean with the wet feeling in your 'noonie' (great name for it, we say 'foo') Like ShelleyLouise I'm terrified now everytime I go to the loo.

Mandy Pandy I've had the spotting, brown smudging on and off for last 72 hours I'm 11dp3det so I know how you feel but I was told that this is the time for Implantation bleeding just before or around your AF date as it takes time to come through as there shouldn't be much. However some women experience something more like a period.

VanessaC - the accupuncturist told me today that any cramping tends to be a good sign in her experience and she's been woring with fertility clinics for 20+ years!

Fran MC best of luck for tomorrow!  

AFM - still a little uncertain of faint line on test this morning but haven't been collared by the pee stick police yet!  , have had pains all day, more like discomfort from ovary stimulation with af cramps thrown in, freaked out about brown discharge but no AF so far   feel a little lightheaded, battery acid taste not so bad today but had indigestion. so unsure whether I'm creating symptoms now I'm certainly losing it!  

Good luck to all                   

K x


----------



## kirstielou

Hi

Took tast this morning a day early! BFN for me. Will test tomorrow but all over for me.

Good luck everyone else x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

kirstielou - Your otd is not until Tomorrow, alot can change in 1 day Good Luck x


----------



## lucky gift

Evening all

If possible could you add me to your list, i had a single FET Transfered on 1st March my OTD is 
18th March. Let's   this is a lucky thread & everyone get's a BFP. 

             

Love Lucky xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lucky gift - Welcome!!! It is, we have decide that March will be full of BFP's  x


----------



## chazette

Hi all,
I just want to thank you all for the support you are giving to us all.
I am new to this so some acronyms are still a bit mysterious to me  I'm testing on 7th of March. I am on day7 post ET. No symptoms for me so far apart for the odd cramps.
Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow.
Chaz


----------



## Shelleylouise73

chazette - Thats a very quick otd isnt it?? or you have a 5/6 day transfer??
I am getting sharp pulling pains again this evening which are again quite painful....... look like im getting electric shock lol x


----------



## chazette

ShelleyLouise . It'll be 12 days after ET. The doctors told me to do the otd on that day..it seems quick but hey, the quicker the better for me  I had two 3day embryos transferred...
Hope the pain goes away quickly for you.


----------



## April33

*Mandy Pandy* - Hope you have a lovely weekend away! I am 8dp3det like you and I have also found myself starting to crack in this second week!  that we both get a BFP!

*Pati* - I also have seen the Boots offer! My DH is not acting as the  though, he is as keen for me to test as I am! I'm thinking about doing my first HPT around Tuesday - I'm not sure if that's a good idea 

*Miller* - I am feeling extremely emotional and anxious, like all us ladies! This second week is definetely worse, it all suddenly seems so real and I'm terrified that AF is going to arrive any day! I can't believe that we'll be lucky enough to get a BFP on our 1st cycle but we have no frozen embies and I do not know when we'd be able to afford another cycle (we only get one NHS funded cycle where I live) - so much rests on what happens over the next few days.

*MD34* -  on you BFP!

Good luck to all those testing today and over the weekend!


----------



## mooers

Hi Everyone

Can I join you? I've on Tamoxifen, and my OTD is 18th March. Had my scan today, but had already ovulated so didn't need the Pregnyl jab. 
  to all of us!

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

chazette - Same as me then  i also had 2 3 day transfer!! Are you only going to test on 7th?? Im doing mine on Sunday and Monday as on an early shift Monday so want to prepare myself!! I  7th is a lucky day to test! You had any symptoms??
mooers - Welcome to  house x


----------



## MandyPandy

AARRGGHHH!!!

What a day for the site to be down!  The spotting I have is much worse today than it was yesterday.

I phoned the clinic though and they said not to worry and just to up my progesterone.  I did that then had to phone them back as I'm also getting really bad AF cramps.  Took aaaages for them to come back to me but they finally did and said: 'Oh, that just would be a side effect of the extra progesterone.' 

I really, really thought AF had arrived even though it would be a full week early.  I'm going absolutely bonkers!!! DH is taking me for a weekend away to the Cotswolds so hopefully I should be distracted for the next couple of days at least.

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me.  Hugs and love to you all.

xxx


----------



## alex2000

Hi ladies, I've been watching this thread for a while so thought I'd chip in! I'm onto my 4th ICSI cycle OTD 10/3/11. Had been feeling quite positive until today, I've had cramps & sore boobs since EC but this morning the cramps have changed into more familiar cramps, if you know what I mean. Every previous cycle of ICSI I've bled on day 10/11 so I'm convinced AF is coming today or tomorrow. This is our last chance at treatment as 1. we can't afford it again 2. mentally can't do it anymore  3. I'm not getting any younger.  I really hoped it might work this last time. Trying to keep positive though


----------



## Jess1

Hi girls,well that's it one week nearly down ... doing well till today my friends little boy decided to come and punch me just below the belly OUCH !!!!!!!!! had no cramps and was feeling quite pos about thing's right up till that point had really bad stabbing pains down below ... i felt really bad for my friend as i had to leave in tears as of course still tender down in that area ggrrrr but i told her not to tell the little one off as he wasn't to know and after all is only a child ... but of course i'm still going to worry about thing's cos well i was 24/7 anyway ....just need to get to next weekend now still feels like a million years away and AF showed her face around that time last tx ....... must stay strong and what will be will be ......... Hope everyone esle is good good luck for anyone testing soon big hugs xxxx


----------



## franmc

Dear All

just wanted to tell you I got a Negative result today.

Well i tried first the test that the clnic gave me and it didnt showed up negative until after 30 minutes after i did it. while he clearblue showed NOT  PREGNANT after 3 minutes...so i really dont know what to think!....well I m thinking I m not pregnant but at I phoned the clnic and they told me to try again on Monday.

dont know guys!

i still have brown spotting but not blood. i ink my Af was due the 1st or 2nd of March...but with all the drugs of teh ICSIdont know if it was suppose to come in those dates anyway....this is my first Et so I dont know.

any advise?

this was my 16th day after fertilization

do i still have to hope??
xxx


----------



## franmc

thanks Gail, i will try ....i htik i ll test tomorrow and sunday as well :-I.....


----------



## Jess1

I would aswell Fran ..... I hope the test is wrong    xxxx And Gail that must be so hard going and your sister-in -law needs to go and jog on for a while let you and DH have abit of space and stop being so horrid by the sounds of thing's ggrrrr but hands up to you for not letting rip ..... It must be so hard for you to have to deal with aswell as what's going on with your own life ..... I have rested for the day I keep having sick feelings as if i haven't eaten all day ( empty feeling ) but I getting fed up with listening to myself that i'm not going to keep on anymore ... i know thing's wouldn't have gone wrong down there anyway and if it has or is going to then it won't be the child's fault  I am getting sick of waiting though but at the sametime i'm not looking for to the otd and think i might just fone the clinic during next week and say i will go down the local gp. Please Gail just carry on with what your doing and just have no contact with DH family as he will have his mind on you and him because you are his family and loves you even more for what you have and are going through together and no-one or nothing can ever come between that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I hope your weekend goes well and you get to spend some family time with each other  can't wait to see mine I have felt lonely being at home and him at work haven't seen him much this week


----------



## miller

*franmc and kirstylou* so sad and frustrating for you    but I   that you both get a different result in the next day or two - there's still time.  

welcome to *snootyboots, luckygift, alex2000, mooers and chazette *- you're in good company here!

*md34* how extremely brilliant! I'm so chuffed for you, sweetheart.   

*redkay* when are you going to do another test?

*alex42* testing on the 11th sounds like a good plan - I'm going to try to hold out until 12th or 13th 

*april33* I know just how you feel but I hope you can also find ways of keeping up the PMA - here's some extra just for you hun  

*mandypandy* getting away sounds like just the ticket - have a gorgeous time with your lovely DH  

      and       for everyone who's feeling poo today.

Just in case there's anyone out there who might be symptom spotting - unlikely, I know  - I found this site which lists load of different symptoms and shows how common they are in very early pregnancy: 
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php

AFM I think I must be doing all right today because a dear friend is in labour right now and I'm just thrilled and excited, not getting any of the negative feelings which usually conflict with happiness at times like this. Perhaps it's because my nipples are still doing interesting things  which is helping to give me hope.

miller
xx


----------



## Jess1

Miller I have just had a look at that link very interesting   You know that we are all going to keep going on that 24/7 now don't you hehehe naughty x Ah that's good about your friend isn't it? I hope she's doing well and well keep smiling and have a lovely weekend !! x


----------



## kirstielou

BFN for me ladies. Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## Jess1

Sorry for your Bfn Kristielou  xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Mandy Pandy - Me too, worst day for the site to be down I have been freaking out all day. The Cotswolds sounds very good I hope you enjoy the weekend away with DH!

Luckygift - welcome to the thread!

Chazette - took me a while to work the abreviations and anacronyms out try

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0 

there are some that aren't on there if confused just ask and someone will answer!

Jess1 poor you ooouch that must have hurt, I was told that a blow to the stomach unless very bad would be ok as currently behind the pelvis! hope that settles the mind a little!

FranMC - I think what ever the result I will probably test for a week after the OTD just to make sure as everyone is different. 

KirstieLou - sorry to hear your news 

Gail - definately rant away, I think we have all probably ranted repeatedly in our time TTC I know I have, worst for me was when (after 4 of my friend group had 'accidently' got pregnant) my friend who is a lesbian and in a long term (6 years) relationship went on a hen night, got exceedingly drunk had a one night stand using a condom and got pregnant! that was the straw that broke the camels back, that child is 2 this weekend and very cute indeed!

Miller - I may take a leaf from your book and book myself some pampering I could do with a trim and massage I think! I checked your link out, I have ALL of the symptoms of course.  This 2ww experience has confirmed to me that I am capable of convincing myself of anything, I once had a dog that had a phantom pregnancy, I can see this happening to me now!

AFM - been baby sitting for best mates 4 week old son, very gorgeous we had a little nap in the middle of the day together on the sofa felt great! But spent all day with AF cramps and running to the toilet as felt like I'd 'come on' but still just brown smudging, same on and off since Tuesday. Normally I only have cramps after I have started heavy bleed but I don't know how the Cyclogest messes with your cycle and symptoms! 
I did another test this am and same shadow of a line but have since convinced myself that these are false positives as when I read the instructions it says that after 30 mins a faint line may appear which will not be indicative of pregnancy and I'm not sure how solid the lines were before 30 mins were up as it was before sun up and line clearer in natural light! Am I making sense cos I think I have finally lost it! I am going to try different tests each day between now and OTD as then gentle let down to BFN or a way of helping me believe the results if BFP. 

Sorry for the essay!

k x


----------



## Jess1

Gail honest hun RANT !!! Away ........... But all this isn't doing you any good   I think it's best that maybe you do stay away calls etc for a while just till you know where you stand with your stuff !! and then take thing's from there x.x.x.


----------



## Jess1

RedKay72 Thanks for helping me you are really funny with your comments and my DH is looking at me funny in why i'm laughing like a pleb at the computer screen   Like you today I was going mad cos i couldn't get on here when i really really needed my mind rested it was sore he is only 3 but one min i was there standing talking to his mum the next i was nearly on the floor and well the tears just came from no -where  Red face but it's still pretty sore down there but read up on it from another site felt so much better  The lesson is stay well away from any child that can move by itself and talk   Aww hope your well anyway and have a good weekend   xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, sorry for the lack of personals but now I'm more confused than ever, this is why they say don't test early, although I would be really depressed today if I hadn't also tested!

I got a nice result with clear blue test this morning.    However, when I woke up this morning I had blood when i wiped ( sorry if TMI), not full period yet but redder blood. Now I'm really confused am I pregnant? or was I pregnant and now I'm not?   
Either way we have got further than anyone expected and I have answers to so many questions. If it doesn't work we are going again at the earliest opportunity, I think we have to leave a normal cycle in between. 

Anyone have similar experiences?

Jess1- Definately stay away from children who have free will, they tend to be be trouble! That's why I'm not in work!  

K x


----------



## Pati

K am going to pm you xxx


----------



## newmum

I tested this morning with a clear blue digital test and got a not pregnant. I'm actually in denial and don't believe it, I'm going to sneak to the shop and get a clear blue one with the lines as thats the one I read most of the ladies use on here use. My OTD isn't until tomorrow, so surely there is still hope? I had a 2 day ET on 18th Feb. Sorry to go on..................
 

Hope you are all OK x x


RedKay I hope it is a   for you love


----------



## Vanessac

OTD tomorrow

still no symptoms at all not even cramps anymore.

at least i will know either way.

Goodluck to everyone testing this weekend.

x


----------



## Jess1

Good luck to both of you and everyone esle that's due to test   And redkay72 thinking of you from what you wrote     xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Just a quick one as im in a right mess......

Got AF this morning and she has come in full force!! otd is not until monday but know its all over for me!!

Good luck to everyone this morning x


----------



## newmum

ShelleyLouise73, you never know if your OTD isn't till Monday


----------



## JoAsh

Newmum2b and shelleylouise hang in there. there have been lots of stories on here of people getting a bleed but still getting a BFP. Sending you both   .


----------



## Bean lucky




----------



## Vanessac

joash is right hon
i have read tons of these stories, please dont give up.
YOu had 2 embies didnt you could it maybe one that didnt stick? you could still have a little grower in there. I will try find you the story of the person who this happened to. It will give you lots of hope xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks girls.......


----------



## newmum

I am just so confused I've had no AF, I only had 1 embie put back in. I think its RedKay and ShelleyLousie who have bleeding,sorry if I am wrong  
OTD is tomorrow so perhaps I just tested a day early??


----------



## JoAsh

So sorry newmum2b, my brain is mush after all these drugs. Good luck for tomorrow (fingers crossed).


----------



## Pati

Sorry but have to get things off my chest. I hate this 2ww so much!!! I'm going crazy! One min I think yes I'm feeling possitive and the next like now I'm feeling big af cramps and am holding in the tears as sat in tesco carpark waitting for dh. I'm going home to bed. Think maybe I need a good cry who knows. I try to keep chin up but sometimes it's so hard. 
Sorry moan over. 
X


----------



## Redkay75

Shelley Louise - hang in there and test on Sunday, try and stay positive   for you.

NewMum2be - try another test, I specifically didn't use the clear blue digital I got as I didn't want to read those words until I was sure it would say 'pregnant' 

VanessC carmping and no bleeding is a very good sign!    

Pati - I know how you feel with the emotions, craziest 2 weeks of our lives, and I'm sure it is every time we do it! Thinking of you   

AFM - bleeding on and off, nothing too much but had cramping earlier followed by (sorry for TMI) fresher blood, so I'm holding onto my BFP and keeping positive    

K x


----------



## Amy N

redkay- im jeeping every thing crossed for you hun xxxx

Newmum and vanessC- Good luck for tomorrow!!!

Pati- Keep positive hun, and its ok to cry if you need to, i find it does me the world of good to have a good cry!!!

Well i have 6 more sleeps to go and so far no symptoms whatso ever..... im a bit confused, as the last 3 cycles ive had BFN, and boobs had been sore for at least 10 days before.... but nothing this month?? could that be a good sign, 

Got 7 of hubbys friends round tonight, playing poker..im the only woman...hope i beat them all!!!! haha

Amy xx


----------



## miller

thanks, *Jess1* - no news yet from my friend so I  everything is going all right.

*gail75* you've been going through a rotten time, hun   hope things calm down this week and   for Thursday.

*kirstylou* I'm really sorry to hear your result didn't change    . Sounds like you've got more frosties you can try again with? Hope you can have a good chat to the docs soon.  

*redkay* sounds like i shouldn't have sent you that link!  One interesting thing about it was the proportion of people with those symptoms on each day who do/don't get pregnant - don't think it's at all scientific but interesting anyway. How many days until your OTD?

*newmum2b* that's really sad news    BUT... as you say there's still time for it to change -    for tomorrow

*vanessac* tons of    to you -    for that BFP tomorrow

*shelleylouise* oh no! I'm so sorry     . But I think you should still test anyway if you can - a friend of mine had a similar thing, losing just one of the 2 embies she had put back in, and the other one is now a happy 3-month-old.

*pati* cramps could be a very good sign    but this not knowing is so blimmin hard, isn't it?  

*amy n* you go girl and whip those boys at poker! 

     and      all round

AFM I'm now at about the time I would expect AF so getting a bit nervous. I've been having some light dull cramping which has been getting worse today, and I started getting worried that AF was on her way - until I remembered that I never get cramps before AF, only on about day 2  . So maybe these are good cramps...  Also feeling very tired and having a nap every day. Have been flashing my boobs at DP at every opportunity (he's not complaining!  ) and the nipples are definitely a lot bigger (on both sides now so I don't feel quite so mutant  ; also the boobs themselves are feeling more solid. I can't work out whether that's just because of the extra progesterone I'm taking or whether it's a real sign. But either way it's helping me keep up the ol' PMA.

miller
xx


----------



## Madeline Rose

Hi Everyone

Haven't had chance to post all week, but just started bleeding today - 4 days before OTD. Did the same last cycle and got BFN, so not hopeful at all.......Hate this

X


----------



## BettyBoo2

Amy - If I am a case study of one then no symptoms is a good sign.  I tested BFP last Thursday on my OTD and I did not have any symptoms at all.  No sore boobs, no bleeding, no mood swings, no real cramps just a niggle in the side on the last few days. I was bloated but that was due to cyclogest and eating far too much.  I was convinced it would be a BFN due to this but I did 3 digital Clear Blue tests and all came up with the words 'Pregnant' loud and clear.

Still very early days and have my 7 week scan 23rd March so that is my next goal.  One step at a time.

Good luck ladies, I keep checking in to see how you are all going and wishing you all BFP's.

Betty


----------



## Sarana37

Hi all   ,


I'm an older would-be mum, who had ET (first one) on Feb 28th, so test date Mar 14th     . 


I only just found this thread so apologies if I'm not replying to individuals - so much to read here - I can't believe there are so many postings in just a few weeks!


I had a really lazy day today on the sofa, encouraging the embies to dig in deep and implant! Absolutely no symtoms of any kind so far...


Although ET was fine and easy I had had a tough few days just before and after ET due to unexpected effects of cyclogest (no bowels mvts in days - was gettin' worried!). Wish I'd known in advance so I was more prepared for that, but that's all fine now, so trying to stay positive.


Wishing everyone here all good news for their test days!


Sarana37


----------



## Sarana37

oh yeah - just to add that it was IVF with ISCI (day 3 embies) that I had,


Sarana37


----------



## BECKY7

Clinical pregnancy rate 01 April 2009 to 31 March 2010 Price comparison*
Clinic < 35 years 35-37 years 38-39 years 40-42 years IVF price ICSI price
ARGC 64.8% 50.2% 45.3% 39.0%	£2,500	£3,500
Bart's 46.4% 29.7% 26.8% 20.6% £2,900 £3,900
CREATE 35.6% 29.0% 26.7% 8.4% £2,980 £3,830
CRM 40.3% 33.1% 35.1% 21.4% £3,050 £4,150
Guy's 42.8% 37.8% 23.6% 23.7% £2,800 £3,500
Hammersmith 37.7% 29.9% 24.1% 16.2% £3,100 £4,100
Homerton 28.9% 27.9% 18.8% 17.5% £2,450 £2,850
Kings 28.1% 23.9% 17.1% 8.8% £2,500 £3,200
London Fertility Centre 38.0% 23.5% 20.0% 12.0% £3,330 £4,530
London Women's Clinic 46.7% 41.7% 22.8% 14.5% £3,400 £4,395
The Bridge 47.0% 40.3% 33.1% 23.7% £3,550 £4,800
The Lister 49.5% 39.2% 28.4% 21.1% £3,370 £4,688
UCH 50.4% 43.5% 30.3% 23.9% £2,875 £3,875


----------



## miller

*gail 75* was that the total price you paid or just for the ICSI/IVF itself? For us the actual ICSI charge is only a small proportion of the overall cost - what with innumerable tests, drugs, scans, investigations and so on we'll be paying more like £15,000 altogether.


----------



## Jules18080

Hi

The rates are interesting and youre right this is only a fraction of the cost as it doesn't include scans, drugs and tests so far almost £20k so far for my two rounds.

Otd Monday and very scared now xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Everybody Go on line ARGC and you see they have the highest rates for all age of England  and read the on the fertilityfriends of ARGC and most of them got success rate after 4 or 5 failed from different clinic to ARGC and got BFP from ARGC on 1st goes    so worth looking into it 
Becky7


----------



## Jules18080

Becky are you with them?


----------



## Amy N

betty boo, thanks for the post, Im only confused as its so different from any other cycle....due to test in 5days and NOTHING, normally as you say, im suffering from sore boobs(from about 10days before!!!) moodyness and all the usual pre af symptoms!!!, i hope its a good sign, but dont want to get hopes up just yet....not long to go now!! COME ON LADIES!!! WE CAN DO IT!!    


Good luck to todays testers!!!!! keeping everything crossd for you!!!!!!!!         

Amy xx


----------



## Vanessac

hi Ladies

Just to let you all know i got a BFP today!!!

I had no symptoms except cramping.

I am so shocked

thank you all for your support, best of luck for all those testing today xx


----------



## Amy N

venesac- congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! 
         

Good luck to everone else too!!!!!! keep the BFPs coming!!!!!!!


----------



## newmum

Well done Vanessa.

I'm sorry to break this was a BFN.

Good luck to the rest of you testing today


----------



## Jules18080

New Mum big big hugs xxxx I know exactly how you feel and make sure youvtake time to heal xx

Vanessa well done you must be over the moon xxx

Good luck to all the other testers, EC, et, and waiters xxx


24.5 hours till my blood test  !!!!


----------



## Amy N

newmum2b- im sorry it was a BFN for you, take you time to deal it hunny, we are all here if you need us  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vanessac

newmum2b  - I am sooo sorry for you, was its your otd today or did you do it early?

x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Congrats Vanessa. It's a great feeling. 

BB


----------



## mrs bee

huge congrats Vanessa, amazing feeling....enjoy it all       

thinking of you newmum2b , keep positive and don't give up xxx     

hope everyone all is doing well wherever you are in your treatment xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to introduce myself

i have taken over from Mac Cook as the mod of the board 

I will be starting a new thread a little later for ladies testing in March

If theres anything i can help with just shout 



newmum2be so very sorry to read your news  

To those still in the  madness lots of 

Vanessa wonderful news on the BFP 

Em


----------



## alex2000

congrats Vanessa on you BFP - you must be over the moon!   

so sorry to those with BFN - I know how you must be feeling right now...      

Quick question, I take my cyclogest pessary at night before I go to bed but I start on a week of night shifts tomorrow. Will it still work if I take it at the same time but aren't able to lie down afterwards, or do I change the time of day I take it?


----------



## Jess1

Big hugs mum2be sorry for your bfn .....   And well done vanessa on your good news enjoy every min of it and everyone esle that has had good news over this week/weekend xxxxxxx Just need to get this week out of the way now .... wanna know NOW !!!!               For everyone esle due to text soon xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

newmum2b - So sorry you also got BFN like me!! Its a cruel world!! But we must NOT give up!!
Vanessa - Congrats on your BFP!!!!

otd tomorrow but not looking forward to seeing another BFN again in the morning  x


----------



## Redkay75

VanessaC - congrats on your BFP, you must be over the moon!

NewMum2b and ShelleyLouise -so sorry to hear you news maybe I'll see you in the next 2ww forum fingers crossed for next time!

AFM - I still have BFP but  bleeding is now heavy like AF and with cramping so I think that is the end of the line for this tx, I'll contact the clinic tomorrow on the OTD and see what they say but altrhough I stilll am holding out hope that hope is now rather small. been in bed last 48 hours reading and have finished 2 books to keep my mind from it. 

Good luck to everyone else

K x


----------



## Jess1

RedKay ....... Thinking of you and have everything crossed that thing's are o.k for you,you must be very worried at this time but hold off feeling sad about thing's till you know what's going on( easy said in done i know)  i just wanted to give you a   xx


----------



## JD77

Hello,

Please can I join you all? I had my egg transfer on Saturday and test on March 16th. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jules18080

Big hugs Redkay xxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi jule18080    we are thinking about going to ARGC as have read alot of great success story even though it so expensive but got to be worth it if they can get me pregnant on 1st go rather then paying 5k that doesn't work eh and that is depending what problem you have  and i am going to see what the consultant say 1st  in 6 week time  so in the meantime i am just waiting for all the ARGC friends results from their signature then go from there
Good luck for your test
xx


----------



## Vanessac

goodluck tomorrow Redkay x


----------



## Jules18080

Think of you loads Redkay xxx


Thanks Becky I'm at CRM whose results have slipped but I have two friends that got a bfp one on their 1st try and one on their 2nd... It's such a lottery as sometimes it's not how they do but how our bodies  react! Also I've heard some won't accept cases that low success rates to help their figures... Who knows hey??  Would be interesting to see the results your watching.

Big hugs to all the testers xx


----------



## Vanessac

goodluck tomorrow Shelly, will be thinking about you x


----------



## Jules18080

Sorry Shelley missed your post big hugs and good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Following on from my earlier post i have started a new thread for ladies undergoing treatment and testing in March

Here is a link to the new thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258302.new#new

For the ladies who havent been successful the Negative Cycle Board may provide some advice and support http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

and

For the ladies whose dreams have come true why not pop over to the waiting for the first scan thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.450

If i can help further or anyone has any queries feel free to let me know

Em


----------

